# Other Plants



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

I wanted a place to share some of my plants. Maybe some u didn't know exist. I'll start with the picture above here - This is a fruiting Aiselu (Nepali: ऐसेलु ). The _Golden Himalayan Raspberry_ . Did you know there was a Golden Variety of Raspberry? They aren't as sweet as their red or black berry companions but their taste is more complex. They are _everbearing _which means producing fruit throughout the growing season or multiple times during a single growing season. Raspberry is unique. Sometimes considered a weed; hard to kill. It likes very acidic well draining soil and a thick layer of mulch to protect it's shallow roots. They never fruit their first year of growth unless you know some tricks. They develop what is called a ' _primocane '. _This dies back and then a secondary cane will grow known as a ' _floricane _'. 

"_Generally, the primocanes are thicker, fleshy, and green, while the second-year growth floricanes turn woody and brown before dying back. Other primocane and floricane differences include when fruit appear on them. Floricanes should have a lot of still-green berries in spring, while primocanes will have no fruit._ " 

By topping the primocane on everbearing variety u can actually get fruit the first year but don't tell anyone. But b4 tip-pruning any-bearing raspberries, I think each must come to an understanding with the variety under their care   




Peace !


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

_Ornamental cabbage is the term used for types with broad, flat leaves that are edged in a contrasting color. Ornamental cabbage and kale grow approximately one foot wide and 15 inches tall. There are many cultivars. I mix mine with sandy well draining soil so I can embellish the pot with succulents_


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

Miniature Pineapples With Lavender Flower Sets before Fruit


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

_Last one for today I just got done cleaning up_

*KALANCHOE DELAGOENSIS*



Also known as a mother of millions. Or a Chandelier Plant. Super hardy and drought tolerant. If you let it dry too much in it's medium the little flower sets will begin sprouting roots toward the soil. It's way of surviving. Each of the arms extends little baby sharks. That's what I call them. They grow into big sharks if u foster them.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

Purple passion and some cuban oregano.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> _Last one for today I just got done cleaning up_
> 
> *KALANCHOE DELAGOENSIS*
> 
> ...


i would LOVE a cut of that!! man your plants are fuckin beautiful !!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i would LOVE a cut of that!! man your plants are fuckin beautiful !!


Thank u man!!! One of my favorites it looks like an alien leopard shark fused with a crazy cacti. I have a lot of little ones sprouting 





getogrow said:


> View attachment 4765719
> Purple passion and some cuban oregano.


That Purple Passion plant is phenomenal !!! nice & healthy set there! I love the colors of those. Well that's unfair because my favorite color is lavender. So anything purple always wins in the garden. Cuban Oregano! Wow is the what is in the center pot there? I have never seen one actually. Have you used it b4 or is it ornamental?

I have been trying to get a cool variety to add called THE PERSIAN SHIELD. Wonderful colors on them can get 3-4 FT !! Below isn't my own pic - The purple passion u have there reminds me of it.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

the cuban and the passion are in the same pot along with a spider plant and a purple heart plant. I wanted the passion badly and that was the only cut of it she had left , so i weeded most of the purple heart into other pots , keep cutting the spider plant down and now im down to the passion and the cuban in one. I have cuts everywhere of them all.

The cuban oregano is GREAT for pasta sauce! i guess thats the first "herb" i have ever used out of the garden. i use it for ornamental and eating both.

The grow lady had the coolest old jade plant at the shop so i got me a cut. Your succulents are fuckin amazing though....ive never seen any of those!


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

aglaonema siam on the right and my little jade left .....these are my two personal favorites.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

This one is new, i just repotted her. she is called Christmas cactus i think...


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

lemon lime philodendron:


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> the cuban and the passion are in the same pot along with a spider plant and a purple heart plant. I wanted the passion badly and that was the only cut of it she had left , so i weeded most of the purple heart into other pots , keep cutting the spider plant down and now im down to the passion and the cuban in one. I have cuts everywhere of them all.
> 
> The cuban oregano is GREAT for pasta sauce! i guess thats the first "herb" i have ever used out of the garden. i use it for ornamental and eating both.
> 
> The grow lady had the coolest old jade plant at the shop so i got me a cut. Your succulents are fuckin amazing though....ive never seen any of those!


Very nice I really like it. Purple passion plants are surprisingly hard to come by. Those and these plants that I call pepperoni plants. The grow ladies always have the best stuff. I get my cool cacti from an older lady who used to live in the Desert. Her hobby is to paint these flat rocks with old indian scenes on them. Desert slab rocks maybe the size of a hand.

aglaonema siam.... agla..O...nema.... SIAM.. aglaonema siam. Sorry for the late response I spent the last 10 minutes trying to say this 10 times fast. This thing is a keeper. _I'm sure a leopard shark alien will find it's way to u once it's established enough to venture into the wild  _


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I kill every thing else


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> This one is new, i just repotted her. she is called Christmas cactus i think...View attachment 4765756


I have one of those too! neat things. I was never able to propagate mine though. I had a purple one! Maybe it was diseased


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I kill every thing elseView attachment 4765764


This plant is why i bought mine. i seen the mother and her pink flowers and had to have one.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 11, 2020)

how would i go about getting a baby from the Siam ? Can i just gently rip out one of the shoots coming out of the soil ? i was thinking i could grab the one on the right in the pic....there are 3 shoots....2 are big and nice , the 3rd is my hopes of a baby, whatcha guys think ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> how would i go about getting a baby from the Siam ? Can i just gently rip out one of the shoots coming out of the soil ? i was thinking i could grab the one on the right in the pic....there are 3 shoots....2 are big and nice , the 3rd is my hopes of a baby, whatcha guys think ? View attachment 4765770


I am not familiar with these to guide it well. And for sake of probability I would wait for the weather to warm up a little bit. THey may be dormant depending where u are. If I did want to do something I would probably take it out and check the roots / maybe then separate them into their own containers. Being such a fleshy plant, wonder if you could propagate it from simple a leaf? Next time u take any foliage off pick the healthiest leaf and put it it a water cup of sorts. My peperomia plants propagate through their fleshy leave petioles


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

Going to grab my poor little peperomia. Took some wind damage so I rooted some new mommas.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

Got these before they restricted shipping to my state lol. I'm sure u can still find them.
Pink Blueberries. Did u know? If u tell anyone my cat will come 4 u



This pictures fairly old. She's about 3 ft now. The hard part is they need what's called '_chill hours_'. Don't we all? (for plants it doesn't involve Hennessey and spliffs only degrees below 40? I believe I can't remember off the top of my head). It doesn't get cold enough over here so I'm building a dry ice frame to cool the foliage over night and maybe set some fruit. It needs 300 hours or so. Not my pic below, but it's real.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 12, 2020)

Morning & happy day 2 everyone. Made some more cuts this morning of one of my favorites. Decided to share -

Ceropegia - native to Africa, southern Asia, and Australia. appeared in 1753; Described firstly by a guy named Carl Linnaeus thought that the flowers looked like a fountain of wax. From this the scientific name was derived: _kērós_ meaning wax and _pēgḗ_ meaning fountain (Pooley, 1998 )

_'The genus Ceropegia belongs to the subfamily Asclepiadoideae (milkweeds) within the family Apocynaceae. Species of this genus bear similarities to the carrion flowers or stapelias. There are more than 180 known species and more are being discovered and described regularly. They are distributed throughout most of sub-Saharan Africa and Madagascar to the Arabian Peninsula, southeast Asia, the Canary Islands, the tropical Pacific, and Australia.'_

They have many common names including lantern flower, parasol flower, parachute flower, bushman’s pipe, string of hearts, snake creeper, wine-glass vine, rosary vine, and necklace vine but over all I prefer the name _string of hearts - as it tends to get tangled up.

_


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 12, 2020)

I've been trying to create some kind of rock garden that this is able to drop from the top down through all the crevices. thought it may be pretty neat 2 do.. With a fountain too! _dreams_


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice thread mate and loving the picture quality!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 12, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Nice thread mate and loving the picture quality!


Thank u!! Glad u are enjoying the plants and pictures - it makes me more inspired 2 share. Much appreciated


----------



## getogrow (Dec 12, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I've been trying to create some kind of rock garden that this is able to drop from the top down through all the crevices. thought it may be pretty neat 2 do.. With a fountain too! _dreams_


That would be fuckin AWESOME! i got a bunch of junk laying around for a nice project like that ........ _dreams_


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 12, 2020)

Tricolor Sage - nothing too special about it but it's my favorite sage. Prolly becuz it's got purps innit   



It can be used to cook. Easy to propagate as well. New roots even in winter / 4-5 days. Mother plants do lose their 'clonability' over time and new plants will get smaller and smaller


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i got a bunch of junk laying around for a nice project like that


maybe a cool project 4 u


----------



## getogrow (Dec 13, 2020)

you gotta chill mister! i gotta go to the plant store (i just found i new one!) before i can even respond to some of your pics!! im over here drooling trying to figure out if i can turn my dining room into a plant room. hahahaahah


----------



## getogrow (Dec 17, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I am not familiar with these to guide it well. And for sake of probability I would wait for the weather to warm up a little bit. THey may be dormant depending where u are. If I did want to do something I would probably take it out and check the roots / maybe then separate them into their own containers. Being such a fleshy plant, wonder if you could propagate it from simple a leaf? Next time u take any foliage off pick the healthiest leaf and put it it a water cup of sorts. My peperomia plants propagate through their fleshy leave petioles


Im going to go ahead and separate the aglaonema siam pinky plant into 3. i feel real good about it , so i think it will go well. One is reserved for you, along with a purple fuzzy fucker. The purples are easy to clone so i kinda know when its time to clone um but the Siam is going to be different...... might be a half ass question but why do you think it would be better for the weather to warm up ? Im thinking its time for a bigger pot anyways so i will make 2 medium small plants in small pots and one of them will be tiny so i'll prolly plant her into a solo for now. whatcha think ?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 17, 2020)

These were called air plants for lack of knowing their real name. Just run them under water once in a while and leave on window sill. Odd how one turned colour and flowered.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 17, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Im going to go ahead and separate the aglaonema siam pinky plant into 3. i feel real good about it , so i think it will go well. One is reserved for you, along with a purple fuzzy fucker. The purples are easy to clone so i kinda know when its time to clone um but the Siam is going to be different...... might be a half ass question but why do you think it would be better for the weather to warm up ? Im thinking its time for a bigger pot anyways so i will make 2 medium small plants in small pots and one of them will be tiny so i'll prolly plant her into a solo for now. whatcha think ?


Heck yeah! That is amazing of u. Haha the purple fuzzy fucker will look great in the garden - I apppreciate the thoughts!

I was thinking the warmer weather may be when it is likely to shoot new growths more rapidly but I don't see a problem doing anything in the slight cold. I take cuts all year around lol. Some plants are dormant and have to sit for a while before rooting

I think it's a great idea and u should definitely go 4 it


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 17, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> These were called air plants for lack of knowing their real name. Just run them under water once in a while and leave on window sill. Odd how one turned colour and flowered. View attachment 4771142


These are BEAUTIFUL!!!

I have seen but never owned - Do u know where they are native my friend?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 17, 2020)

Sadly I'm not sure where they originated. While in Belize in 2011, I saw a ground cover plant the curled up when touched - illustrating that plants have feelings - was compelled to let my vegan friend know this small detail. The garden is a magical place, where seeds turn into food, medicine or mere visual pleasure. I'm never more tranquil than when playing in the dirt.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 17, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Sadly I'm not sure where they originated. While in Belize in 2011, I saw a ground cover plant the curled up when touched - illustrating that plants have feelings - was compelled to let my vegan friend know this small detail. The garden is a magical place, where seeds turn into food, medicine or mere visual pleasure. I'm never more tranquil than when playing in the dirt.


This sounds very cool. Many gardens are made from magic   

Have u heard of the _Mimosa pudica _


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 17, 2020)

Too funny, that's exactly what it looked like, minus the flowers. I was there in November.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 17, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Too funny, that's exactly what it looked like, minus the flowers. I was there in November.


They are very cool one of my all time favorites. I have seeds but have yet to do any germination. I am working on germinating some other succulents right now that aren't very common so maybe after u inspired me 2 do the mimosas


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 17, 2020)

They'll be a great addition and fabulous conversation plant to whatever else you have. I saw one couple years ago in a local headshop and immediately went over to touch it to confirm my suspicion. The story that went with it included where I'd seen it first, in Belize. Amazing how we're all connected in various ways.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 18, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> They'll be a great addition and fabulous conversation plant to whatever else you have. I saw one couple years ago in a local headshop and immediately went over to touch it to confirm my suspicion. The story that went with it included where I'd seen it first, in Belize. Amazing how we're all connected in various ways.


now you got me wondering.... my grandpa had one of those when i was little. i played with it a LOT. i was not supposed to but i was like 9. if i touched it , it closed up on my hand.....even if i got really close , it would start to close until i backed off of it.... Wasnt the prettiest plant i ever seen , just basic green with green leaves that closed.....what kind of plant is that? what the name of it ? thanks guys!


----------



## getogrow (Dec 18, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> These were called air plants for lack of knowing their real name. Just run them under water once in a while and leave on window sill. Odd how one turned colour and flowered. View attachment 4771142


WHERE DO YOU GUYS GET THIS SHIT !!!????! holy fuck ....im about over weeds when i can grow all these!!! So these were both green at one point or are you just saying that only one flowered ? Thanks. mind blown....


----------



## getogrow (Dec 18, 2020)

ive always heard of nitrogen fixing bacterias......i wonder what all magic bacterias are controlling air plants ? they do need the basic npk +o2+co2+ect.., correct ? Of course they do. wow.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 18, 2020)

getogrow said:


> now you got me wondering.... my grandpa had one of those when i was little. i played with it a LOT. i was not supposed to but i was like 9. if i touched it , it closed up on my hand.....even if i got really close , it would start to close until i backed off of it.... Wasnt the prettiest plant i ever seen , just basic green with green leaves that closed.....what kind of plant is that? what the name of it ? thanks guys!


_Mimosa Pudica_


----------



## getogrow (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll prolly get to pinky later today. I wanna be in my magical zone before splitting her up. The purple fuzzy fuck is just like a clone. takes a little over a week in the ezmolder to show roots or if you just throw it in a pot of dirt , it takes much longer to root. I made a bunch for christmas presents that are taking forever to grow. i should of stuck with the ezmolder just to get um developed quicker. The way it grows is also identical to a reefer plant with tight nodes. take the top , it will grow two.... ect.. i have about 3 more clones to take off her. 

I understand what your saying about winter vs spring ect... i was just thinking , they are indoors so they have no "winter" but thats not true. Im sure they know its cold outside. Now im wondering if i run my grow lights too long...... i run my grow lights for about 12 hours a day. You think i would be better sticking to the schedule the sun is providing right now ?


----------



## getogrow (Dec 18, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> _Mimosa Pudica_


Thats the one! thanks


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 18, 2020)

getogrow said:


> I understand what your saying about winter vs spring ect... i was just thinking , they are indoors so they have no "winter" but thats not true. Im sure they know its cold outside. Now im wondering if i run my grow lights too long...... i run my grow lights for about 12 hours a day. You think i would be better sticking to the schedule the sun is providing right now ?


I keep my 'nursery' under 4:20AM - 10:20PM regardless of the sun. Temps & such I don't regulate but I do maintain environment well 

Someone pointed out to me it's a good thing, like I can move plants in and out. 

"that's not much at all, so it's like in a stasis for spring to set outdoors, no? "


----------



## xtsho (Dec 18, 2020)

Tayberry

The tayberry (Rubus fruticosus x R. idaeus) is a cultivated shrub in the genus Rubus of the family Rosaceae patented in 1979 as a cross between a blackberry and a red raspberry, and named after the River Tay in Scotland.

The fruit is sweeter, much larger, and more aromatic than that of the loganberry, itself a blackberry and red raspberry cross. The tayberry is grown for its edible fruits which can be eaten raw or cooked, but the fruit do not pick easily by hand and cannot be machine harvested, so they have not become a commercially grown berry crop. As a domestic crop, this plant has gained the Royal Horticultural Society's Award of Garden Merit.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 18, 2020)

getogrow said:


> WHERE DO YOU GUYS GET THIS SHIT !!!????! holy fuck ....im about over weeds when i can grow all these!!! So these were both green at one point or are you just saying that only one flowered ? Thanks. mind blown....


The air plants were a gift, so unsure of their origin. How they survive is also a mystery. As well, only one of them flowered which I found odd. Cool how it turned colour, then reverted back to green. It bloomed in June last year but nothing this year. The flowers only lasted a few days. Guessing that the care/neglect cycle played a part in whether it flowered or not. Not sure if they're monoecious or dioecious. Mistergrafik inspired me to water them again.


----------



## alphapinene (Dec 20, 2020)

here’s my little prized Lophophora Williamsii collection

ages ranging from 2-5 years old, the oldest one still hasn’t thrown out it’s first flower, patiently waiting...


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)

Double stemmed orchid


----------



## LEDHabitat420 (Dec 21, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Miniature Pineapples With Lavender Flower Sets before Fruit
> 
> View attachment 4765682View attachment 4765683View attachment 4765685View attachment 4765684


Where can I get miniature pineapples?


----------



## LEDHabitat420 (Dec 21, 2020)

alphapinene said:


> here’s my little prized Lophophora Williamsii collection
> 
> ages ranging from 2-5 years old, the oldest one still hasn’t thrown out it’s first flower, patiently waiting...
> 
> ...


With the light on, you can't see the beauty of the plant!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

LEDHabitat420 said:


> Where can I get miniature pineapples?


I'm not too sure to be honest - I was lucky to find my lavender one locally I was searching for some time. I have about 7 of them now from my original plant; they take about 18 months to grow from suckers or pups and tops take up to 24 months or something like that


----------



## LEDHabitat420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow. Thanks


----------



## getogrow (Dec 21, 2020)

alphapinene said:


> here’s my little prized Lophophora Williamsii collection
> 
> ages ranging from 2-5 years old, the oldest one still hasn’t thrown out it’s first flower, patiently waiting...
> 
> ...


waiting 5 years to not see a flower is what im talkin about !!! straight love! I had a sago palm that took a few years to bloom for me .....its all so worth it...


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


> waiting 5 years to not see a flower is what im talkin about !!! straight love! I had a sago palm that took a few years to bloom for me .....its all so worth it...


You should check out: _Amorphophallus titanum_

If I ever get a farm I plan on putting one (or a few) on the adjacent end of my crops  

Not the most desirable plant and quite obscene looking, from an alien movie of sorts


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> You should check out: _Amorphophallus titanum_
> 
> If I ever get a farm I plan on putting one (or a few) on the adjacent end of my crops
> 
> Not the most desirable plant and quite obscene looking, from an alien movie of sorts


It blooms once a decade or something crazy; if at all

they are almost extinct so I had got some seeds


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)

Think I’m right in thinking _Amorphophallus _ sends out the smell of rotting flesh to attract insects as food


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Think I’m right in thinking _Amorphophallus _ sends out the smell of rotting flesh to attract insects as food


That's correct - quite profuse I'd imagine lol! I've only learned of the plants never have been able 2 see one


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## getogrow (Dec 21, 2020)

yup , after seeing some pics , i need one bad ! those things are dinosaurs!!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

Leeski said:


>


It's famous! Lol so popular for a plant! ** They should have hit it with some PK booster and a much larger pot!


----------



## getogrow (Dec 21, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> It's famous! Lol so popular for a plant! ** They should have hit it with some guanos and a much larger pot!


Here at riu we dont wait 10 years ....we add PK and hope she blooms every year! and of course calmag.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Here at riu we dont wait 10 years ....we add PK and hope she blooms every year! and of course calmag.


MORE NUTES! They definitely skimped it on the cal Mag and I'm sure they forgot the Terponator Sauce so the corpsey smell was faint


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

If I grow one I feel like I would want it strong. 10 FEET BACK OR U MAY PASS OUT


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)

Was thinking Viagra based on last 30 seconds of vid


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Was thinking Viagra based on last 30 seconds of vid


HAHAHAHA!!!

"hey so... what r u mixing over there?"

" DONT WORRY ABOUT IT, FUCKER - IT WILL BLOOM "


----------



## getogrow (Dec 21, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> "hey so... what r u mixing over there?"
> 
> " DONT WORRY ABOUT IT, FUCKER - IT WILL BLOOM "


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## alphapinene (Dec 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


> waiting 5 years to not see a flower is what im talkin about !!! straight love! I had a sago palm that took a few years to bloom for me .....its all so worth it...


Hell yeah man!!! I bet, it’s gonna be a special day for sure. Hopefully these things outlive me!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4774275View attachment 4774276


Love that u are training that one. What kind is this?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 21, 2020)

getogrow said:


>


How is the SIAM? Did u end up going for the seperation?


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)

It’s a dragon plant/tree my fav indoor plant we were both poorly but we are learning together


----------



## getogrow (Dec 21, 2020)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4774275View attachment 4774276


The additional 4 lumens of supplemental light shows the true love you have for your plants! looks great up there with the fat man. 



mistergrafik said:


> How is the SIAM? Did u end up going for the seperation?


Nope , not yet, think i will do it right now before i run out of good soil doing other things.....


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2020)

I’m in a rental house that does not allow pets but I still have cats eyes


----------



## getogrow (Dec 21, 2020)

One pinky turned into 3 pinkys. Had to really get into the root system so hopefully all goes well.....not much root damage but 99% new soil , so it may be a shock for a few weeks.....


----------



## getogrow (Dec 22, 2020)

The poor rubber tree clone in the middle back of the pink ones has not rooted yet. thats why the poor girl looks homeless. I dont think she will root by christmas but somebody will like it after christmas.


----------



## Leeski (Dec 22, 2020)

Layering my _Pieris_ 'Forest Flame I’m moving house in January and wanna keep her I think she has chucked some roots down as I see new growth has taken 3months my favourite outside plant she goes from bright red to yellow and every colour in between


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 22, 2020)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4774275View attachment 4774276


Air splice and top these. Draceanas make amazing plants in a few years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 22, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with lemon trees. Currently have 2 from seed here. And nursing the one I gave the neighbor as needed. Almost 18 months. I'll get pictures. One is over 4'. The other is a 16" bush. Know nothing and am in MI. Bright and healthy. Any hints or tips. Looking forward to removing marbles this year to maybe get a lemon the following year. 

Thanks all.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anyone have any experience with lemon trees. Currently have 2 from seed here. And nursing the one I gave the neighbor as needed. Almost 18 months. I'll get pictures. One is over 4'. The other is a 16" bush. Know nothing and am in MI. Bright and healthy. Any hints or tips. Looking forward to removing marbles this year to maybe get a lemon the following year.
> 
> Thanks all.


Plant them in or close to a chicken coop if you have one.
We had some very sad looking lemons and a kaffir lime and once we built a coop with the trees enclosed there was a noticeable change in growth rate and they greened up amazingly.
Hope that help a tad.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 23, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Plant them in or close to a chicken coop if you have one.
> We had some very sad looking lemons and a kaffir lime and once we built a coop with the trees enclosed there was a noticeable change in growth rate and they greened up amazingly.
> Hope that help a tad.


Chickens? Illegal here. Honestly. I wish. I do burn off chicken chit in separate compost pile for Lemons and my low ph bushes and trees. Also use sulpher. Must be potted and moveable. 15-20F for highs here in a few days. LOL. Thank you though. How about soil compositions.? Learning these tropical high drainage things with my heavy wet native materials.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 23, 2020)

Our Xmas cactus is flowering.

They are one of the easiest plants to clone in a glass of water.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Chickens? Illegal here. Honestly. I wish. I do burn off chicken chit in separate compost pile for Lemons and my low ph bushes and trees. Also use sulpher. Must be potted and moveable. 15-20F for highs here in a few days. LOL. Thank you though. How about soil compositions.? Learning these tropical high drainage things with my heavy wet native materials.


WOW! Illegal to have chickens, the world has truly gone mad!!!
As far as soil, they’re just in a heavy clay bed broken up with some coots style mix and mulched with old chicken bedding and poop.
Would most likely work well in pots and I plan on putting 4 or 5 in large half barrels for the deck.
We get pretty cold winters where I am so we usually just wait until the last frost to prune the minor damaged tips, the plants don’t seem to mind either.
Plant fleece would probably help reduce frost damage too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 23, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> WOW! Illegal to have chickens, the world has truly gone mad!!!
> As far as soil, they’re just in a heavy clay bed broken up with some coots style mix and mulched with old chicken bedding and poop.
> Would most likely work well in pots and I plan on putting 4 or 5 in large half barrels for the deck.
> We get pretty cold winters where I am so we usually just wait until the last frost to prune the minor damaged tips, the plants don’t seem to mind either.
> Plant fleece would probably help reduce frost damage too.


I unfortunately cannot chance a lemon outdoors. My long and twisted, impulse driven growing knowledge and pursuits, force indoor wintering and bonsai or topiary topping to healthily maintain. Soil being my biggest issue. Have a good mix now. Way lighter than yours. But still too wet. Not the same issues here. Open to any further inut. Please. You grow them. I'm defying nature. 

And yes. Illegal. City ordinance. I can breed hundreds of birds and parrots though. WTF???


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 23, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what this is?


I struck a clone from the local Chinese takeaway about 10 years ago but it didn't start flowering until 4/5 years ago, it flowers when its frosty feckin freezing December/January time and keeps it flowers until April/May.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is?
> View attachment 4776394
> 
> I struck a clone from the local Chinese takeaway about 10 years ago but it didn't start flowering until 4/5 years ago, it flowers when its frosty feckin freezing December/January time and keeps it flowers until April/May.


A beautiful healthy succulent is all I can say.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 23, 2020)

I need 2 catch up! 4 some reason I hadn't got any notifications from a page ago - so many dank plants I missed what the hell! 

Hope everyone is having a good week   



Star Dog said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is?
> View attachment 4776394
> 
> I struck a clone from the local Chinese takeaway about 10 years ago but it didn't start flowering until 4/5 years ago, it flowers when its frosty feckin freezing December/January time and keeps it flowers until April/May.


I think @getogrow has one?? Is this a Jade plant


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 23, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Layering my _Pieris_ 'Forest Flame I’m moving house in January and wanna keep her I think she has chucked some roots down as I see new growth has taken 3months my favourite outside plant she goes from bright red to yellow and every colour in between View attachment 4775078View attachment 4775079View attachment 4775080


This is BadAss!! All foliage? Does it flower?


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is?
> View attachment 4776394
> 
> I struck a clone from the local Chinese takeaway about 10 years ago but it didn't start flowering until 4/5 years ago, it flowers when its frosty feckin freezing December/January time and keeps it flowers until April/May.


Beautiful money/jade plant looks Uber healthy


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> This is BadAss!! All foliage? Does it flower?


She’s chucks out clusters will see if I can find any pics of her kind sir


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

Leeski said:


> She’s chucks out clusters will see if I can find any pics of her kind sir


I found this variegated thorn foliage plant in the desert and took a cut that somehow survived in a modelo can ; it still hasn’t grown much but I got roots and potted it a couple months later!

Ur forest flame looks killer. Reminds me of this plant. I have no clue what it is I’ll take a pic in the morning. It was growing similar way kind of


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you I love her she has a fantastic structure almost bonsai kinda thing all her own doing shes 17years old next year 
I intended to dig her out but have been advised that ain’t a good idea sadly


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anyone have any experience with lemon trees. Currently have 2 from seed here. And nursing the one I gave the neighbor as needed. Almost 18 months. I'll get pictures. One is over 4'. The other is a 16" bush. Know nothing and am in MI. Bright and healthy. Any hints or tips. Looking forward to removing marbles this year to maybe get a lemon the following year.
> 
> Thanks all.


Lemon tree take longer than my mini pineapple ur looking up to 5 years ! And from seed ! Would love 2 see pics my grandpa had tons of lemon bushes / limes / kumquats


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2020)

This is the only other pic I can find at the min


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Thank you I love her she has a fantastic structure almost bonsai kinda thing all her own doing shes 17years old next year
> I intended to dig her out but have been advised that ain’t a good idea sadly



Clone the heck out of it !



Leeski said:


> This is the only other pic I can find at the min View attachment 4776582


Sickest colors - like it's catching fire


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2020)

100% will take some cuts going to miss that plant when I move -new garden has some nice plants to keep me going


----------



## getogrow (Dec 24, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is?
> View attachment 4776394
> 
> I struck a clone from the local Chinese takeaway about 10 years ago but it didn't start flowering until 4/5 years ago, it flowers when its frosty feckin freezing December/January time and keeps it flowers until April/May.


i didnt know these fuckers bloomed! wow. i got a tiny jade recently. shes growing fast though.


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 24, 2020)

Asparagus and sawtooth blackberry.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

Washing the Kalanchoe this morning in cold water and thought it looked trippy so I share   

Happy Holidaze evryone


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

budofgreen said:


> Asparagus and sawtooth blackberry.


Those blackberries look DANK. Right on. I have never grown a blackberry b4. Maybe I will start looking


----------



## getogrow (Dec 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Our Xmas cactus is flowering.
> They are one of the easiest plants to clone in a glass of water.


Here is mine. first bloom. How do i clone it kush ? (after she gets a lil bigger)


----------



## getogrow (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Washing the Kalanchoe this morning in cold water and thought it looked trippy so I share
> 
> Happy Holidaze evryone
> 
> View attachment 4776809


So that thing dont need a pot ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

getogrow said:


> So that thing dont need a pot ?


They do need a pot; this one I cut from the top of the big mother plant that blew over last month. is just callus over so I will start to pull some roots from it soon


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

Also, just a fore-warning: I am setting up my terrarium again but this time with some minature figures and stuff and I found some pretty sweet alien looking Begonias I'm getting soon. Photo dump of crazy Begonia's coming soon


----------



## weedstoner420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Norfolk Island pine: 


Supposedly they can grow 200' tall outside. Inside not so much, this one's got about another foot before it hits the ceiling


----------



## getogrow (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Also, just a fore-warning: I am setting up my terrarium again but this time with some minature figures and stuff and I found some pretty sweet alien looking Begonias I'm getting soon. Photo dump of crazy Begonia's coming soon


Cant wait! i'll be doing everything in my power to keep up


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Also, just a fore-warning: I am setting up my terrarium again but this time with some minature figures and stuff and I found some pretty sweet alien looking Begonias I'm getting soon. Photo dump of crazy Begonia's coming soon


Man I can’t wait to see your terrarium I have some plants on route now for a crazy little indoor project buddha temple few prehistoric lookers start a thread start a thread


----------



## Kushash (Dec 24, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Here is mine. first bloom. How do i clone it kush ? (after she gets a lil bigger)
> View attachment 4776817


I just clipped a piece and put it in water. Should have roots in less than two weeks.
They can be smaller. 3 nodes will usually root. In general I find xmas cactus plants enjoy an occasional misting.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I just clipped a piece and put it in water. Should have roots in less than two weeks.
> They can be smaller. 3 nodes will usually root. In general I find xmas cactus plants enjoy an occasional misting.
> 
> View attachment 4776856


Grooot!! Haha nice I like that. What's in the jar there ?


----------



## getogrow (Dec 24, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I just clipped a piece and put it in water. Should have roots in less than two weeks.
> They can be smaller. 3 nodes will usually root. In general I find xmas cactus plants enjoy an occasional misting.
> 
> View attachment 4776856


thank you sir. that should be easy enough! nice lil arrangement you got there bud!


----------



## Kushash (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Grooot!! Haha nice I like that. What's in the jar there ?


That's Cannatonic from Nirvana a CBD plant.
Nice buzz, can't tell if it's good for back pain yet. Might need more time to cure IDK, I just put them in jars recently.
I have a great strain for making topical coconut oil for pain but will probably continue searching for a strain for pain relief when smoked. I have tried 3 cbd strains so far
Haven't tried indica strains yet for pain, might give that a go next run.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Lemon tree take longer than my mini pineapple ur looking up to 5 years ! And from seed ! Would love 2 see pics my grandpa had tons of lemon bushes / limes / kumquats


It's xmas eve. I'll indulge. Thank you.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's xmas eve. I'll indulge. Thank you. View attachment 4777296View attachment 4777297View attachment 4777298View attachment 4777299View attachment 4777300


Looking DANK   

Beautiful & happy leaves

Merry Xmas-Eve!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Looking DANK
> 
> Beautiful & happy leaves
> 
> Merry Xmas-Eve!


Took the wife to the nursery store. Saw a pathetic, looking back, seedling. No way in hell I was paying $30. Bought a 25 cent lemon. 8 sprouts. 5 still alive. Love the smell and color in winter here. Make good spice in coocking and teas from the leaves. Pure lemon essence. Looking for limes with seeds.?? Why seedless here I don't know. Orchid rescues are easier for sure. 

Best wishes after the holiday beatings.


----------



## J232 (Dec 24, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Here is mine. first bloom. How do i clone it kush ? (after she gets a lil bigger)
> View attachment 4776817


I have a decent size Christmas cactus, maybe 6-7 years old, have never had it flower yet. I keep meaning to check into what it needs to do so.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

J232 said:


> I have a decent size Christmas cactus, maybe 6-7 years old, have never had it flower yet. I keep meaning to check into what it needs to do so.


We will be here 2 remind u to get it to bloom. I'll be no help as I killed mine a couple years ago and was totally unaware it flowered.. It was purple/red but I think that meant it needed something perhaps water? Maybe Cal mag. Poor plant lol  ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

I've had few. Bought in flower. Only missed a few years bloom when I moved them or tried new medium. Ignorant then. Share the missing link when you find it. 

Been pondering an air plant low moisture terrarium or another full flow closed wetland. Plants will entertain until death. I love the pursuit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> We will be here 2 remind u to get it to bloom. I'll be no help as I killed mine a couple years ago and was totally unaware it flowered.. It was purple/red but I think that meant it needed something perhaps water? Maybe Cal mag. Poor plant lol  ?


My grandmother suggested powdered egg shells or calci sand for reptiles in my soil. Not the term calci soil. But crushed sea shells from a dry sea source. Still wondering where she drew her info from.


----------



## J232 (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> We will be here 2 remind u to get it to bloom. I'll be no help as I killed mine a couple years ago and was totally unaware it flowered.. It was purple/red but I think that meant it needed something perhaps water? Maybe Cal mag. Poor plant lol  ?


My mother in law has a nice one as well, hers blooms at least once a year. It’s in a fair size pot and dwarfs mine. I have been meaning to upsize my houseplants pots, it’s just chore that gets pushed from weeks to years lol. I’m pretty rough on the house plants, some days I watch them lay flat yet still forget to water... 

I have a vine that is around 30-40 feet long, painted my living room last fall, coiled it up like a extension cord and it’s still sitting there like that.

I grew up with house plants and do enjoy them, maybe I will up pot them this new year. Will grab a pic of my Xmas cactus later.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Been pondering an air plant low moisture terrarium or another full flow closed wetland. Plants will entertain until death. I love the pursuit.





Ozumoz66 said:


> These were called air plants for lack of knowing their real name. Just run them under water once in a while and leave on window sill. Odd how one turned colour and flowered. View attachment 4771142


@MICHI-CAN check out these air plants

As for fish remnants in sand or soil that is interesting.. 

While back I visited a place called The Salton Sea - I thought it was sand where the water met the surface but it was all bone. Cactus growing in the most random places. Middle of broken buildings and stuff it was unique. I went to "Salvation Mountain". If u haven't heard of that here's a brief:
_
Salvation Mountain is a hillside visionary environment created by local resident Leonard Knight (1931–2014) in the California Desert area of Imperial County, north of Calipatria, northeast of Niland, near the Slab City squatter/art commune,[1] and several miles from the Salton Sea.

*The artwork is made of adobe bricks, discarded tires and windows, automobile parts and thousands of gallons of paint.* It encompasses numerous murals and areas painted with Christian sayings and Bible verses, though its philosophy was built around the Sinner's Prayer._


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> @MICHI-CAN check out these air plants
> 
> As for fish remnants in sand or soil that is interesting..
> 
> ...


My other grandparents took me there when 12. The rich ones. LOL. Showed me what happens when you exploit nature without preserving it. Still have vivid memories. And the cacti now that you mention it. 

"Listen to your elders".


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My other grandparents took me there when 12. The rich ones. LOL. Showed me what happens when you exploit nature without preserving it. Still have vivid memories. And the cacti now that you mention it.
> 
> "Listen to your elders".


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4777323


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

Makes me sad.. Lol.. Humans - Industry & $


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Anger over it's blatant denial of our survival instinct for a piece of paper. People are really stupid by choice now days. I believe it equates to a psychotic disorder if honest.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anger over it's blatant denial of our survival instinct for a piece of paper. People are really stupid by choice now days. I believe it equates to a psychotic disorder if honest.


Laser focus for the little guys and back 2 the times of trade


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 24, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Laser focus for the little guys and back 2 the times of trade


My 16 year old despises look at me and capitalism. Better gardener than most I know out of concern for his health and my teachings. May yet be hope. His favorite, at home, T shirt.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 25, 2020)

Since we were about cacti yesterday;

_From Wiki:* Myrtillocactus geometrizans*_ (bilberry cactus, whortleberry cactus or blue candle) is a species of cactus in the genus _Myrtillocactus_, native to central and northern Mexico. 

In the mornings if there is dew the needles catch water and form droplets that reflect the sun in some crazy ways; Like little trichomes. Trippy things. I misted this one to catch the effect but it lacks that _punch   

_


----------



## Kushash (Dec 25, 2020)

One more pic of my largest xmas cactus with the other plants out of the way. 
She has 40 or more flowers at the early stage of development.
Should continue flowering for two weeks.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 25, 2020)

Kushash said:


> One more pic of my largest xmas cactus with the other plants out of the way.
> She has 40 or more flowers at the early stage of development.
> Should continue flowering for two weeks.
> Merry Christmas!
> ...


Holy Cactus planT!! That is the most epic one I have ever seen lol.

Merry Xmas back 2 u


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 26, 2020)

*Lathyrus azureus* is native to India. It thrives in summer heat long after your spring sweet peas have faded. An annual, it will grow in any zone. It's been around for thousands of years. Seeds were found in King Tut's tomb.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Here is mine. first bloom. How do i clone it kush ? (after she gets a lil bigger)
> View attachment 4776817


I'm stealing the geode as a planter idea. TY. LOL.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

Mister or anyone else who might know: Should i pay 150.00 usd for a dark lord philedendron ? Its local and i stopped them from auctioning it by offering 150.... is that too high ?


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm stealing the geode as a planter idea. TY. LOL.


Soon as i seen the geode with all my other junk , i said to myself , that will grow something! So i put a piece of cuban oregeno in there and its doing great. i would imagine it will run out of food in the soil in about a month or less. (i tried to dig the hole out bigger but it only ended up holding about 1/4 cup of soil, tops)


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I misted this one to catch the effect but it lacks that _punch
> 
> View attachment 4777575View attachment 4777576View attachment 4777577View attachment 4777578_


Thats because you misted um without the calmag! duh. Sometimes i use a PK booster for misting... it depends on what time of day it is and what frequency the music is set to.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 29, 2020)

If it was me I would buy it!!. I completely forgot about these gems I am thankful u have found 1 and shared. Amazing looking funky things. And the name is also very badass lol.

I just did a _quick look_ and fairly large one (looks about 4 foot) is $1,200 and that is shipped! From Florida! A 4.5" one (standard small pot probably a cutting) $245 !! Holy woah


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 29, 2020)

Would need 2 know if it's got roots and such to price it better but $150 is a steal! Make sure it's real and alive and not bugged


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Would need 2 know if it's got roots and such to price it better but $150 is a steal! Make sure it's real and alive and not bugged



I have seen it and the mother for a couple months now. Im well aware of the roots being good. she slapped it in speagam moss for shipping but i bought it first. Im gonna throw her in a regular mix , i think. Your thoughts sir ?


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

I just found out what "spahgnam moss" is..... its just live peat moss. It holds a neutral ph.

That was todays haul. Yesterday i picked up a couple new ones too....

not sure the name on this one.

This is an imperial red philodendron.


this is a terrible pic of a cactus that i have no clue what it is. freebie. The lil green succulent up there ^ was a freebie also.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Soon as i seen the geode with all my other junk , i said to myself , that will grow something! So i put a piece of cuban oregeno in there and its doing great. i would imagine it will run out of food in the soil in about a month or less. (i tried to dig the hole out bigger but it only ended up holding about 1/4 cup of soil, tops)


Sea grow general purpose water soluble at about 200 PPM to start should avoid the slow death or shock of repot. Will stain things. Have a drip tray and spritz visible over flow off with water. Fun keeping pretties pretty. But I love it. Gotta be impressively simple.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4781273I just found out what "spahgnam moss" is..... its just live peat moss. It holds a neutral ph.
> 
> That was todays haul. Yesterday i picked up a couple new ones too....
> View attachment 4781291
> ...


You got all of the good stuff today! Pretty jealous of these plants. That's a beauty-full Dark Lord! 

Also, that looks like an interesting green Kalanchoe on picture #2 ; like the leopard shark species (Chandelier Plant) I have here. Just needs a bit of love maybe you can get it to change colors and fix it's own stem up a bit


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

The one i said was imperial red philodendron , is labeled red emerald , so i was wrong but they are close to each other.



mistergrafik said:


> Also, that looks like an interesting green Kalanchoe on picture #2 ; like the leopard shark species (Chandelier Plant) I have here. Just needs a bit of love maybe you can get it to change colors and fix it's own stem up a bit


ill get another pic up later but it looks like clovers growing on the side you cant see.....there is also roots hanging out , wonder if i should cut it and plant it right there? or maybe just bury that part when i up-pot it. 

I gotta make me a good cacti potting mix.....i want some course , chunky, coco. Cant find it locally so ill have to order some. 
Any tips on cactus and succulents in general ? Are cacti and succulents pretty much the same thing ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> The one i said was imperial red philodendron , is labeled red emerald , so i was wrong but they are close to each other.
> 
> 
> ill get another pic up later but it looks like clovers growing on the side you cant see.....there is also roots hanging out , wonder if i should cut it and plant it right there? or maybe just bury that part when i up-pot it.
> ...


The same? Kinda sorta not really thing. Temp, humidity, light kinda usual separations. I used calci sand for reptiles with ground up orchid bark mix, I ground until pretty fine, fine aquarium gravel and about 1 Tbsp per 6" pot of a FFOF or equivalent.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The same? Kinda sorta not really thing. Temp, humidity, light kinda usual separations. I used calci sand for reptiles with ground up orchid bark mix, I ground until pretty fine, fine aquarium gravel and about 1 Tbsp per 6" pot of a FFOF or equivalent.


on hand i have perlite , lava rocks and FFOF. Should i get a better base , like orchid bark mix or course coco ? Does the ph need to be a lil lower then most plants , like orchids ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> on hand i have perlite , lava rocks and FFOF. Should i get a better base , like orchid bark mix or course coco ? Does the ph need to be a lil lower then most plants , like orchids ?


Sadly I never ph'ed. Just tap water after a night on the counter. Before pens a still believed litmus strips were just for fish. Maybe a bit dense, but I believe my ratio was around 50% calci sand, 20% bark, 18% gravel and 2% actual organic food soil. Just bro grow. No credibility to lend.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> on hand i have perlite , lava rocks and FFOF. Should i get a better base , like orchid bark mix or course coco ? Does the ph need to be a lil lower then most plants , like orchids ?


What Michi-CAN said - kinda sorta the same but not really. In hardiness many can withstand drought. Sunlight, some are sensitive and need to be in partial shade or u get wounds on the showy parts. I notice succulents that don't like a lot of sunlight tend to go purples. It's my favorite color but I think they consume too much MG or CA and become deficient quickly because of how fleshy and full of water they are. That's speculation only. I'm sure there is an explanation somewhere.

For soil I am lazy so I rely on HOFFMAN mix and it is pretty nice. Course and sandy and doesn't compact on me like some of the other cactus / citrus mixes. If using coco beware I notice some of the succulents roots stay far too moist innit causing rot. I actually stray from coco for all my succulents now exception of propagation.

I always PH everything to 6 unless I have amended my mixes by hand - Azaleas & blueberries like acidic soil like orchids but I do not think same for cacti or succs citrus or palms


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly I never ph'ed. Just tap water after a night on the counter. Before pens a still believed litmus strips were just for fish. Maybe a bit dense, but I believe my ratio was around 50% calci sand, 20% bark, 18% gravel and 2% actual organic food soil. Just bro grow. No credibility to lend.


I'm missing 10% in that mix. Suggest gravel or bark to fill if you don't have a thought.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> What Michi-CAN said - kinda sorta the same but not really. In hardiness many can withstand drought. Sunlight, some are sensitive and need to be in partial shade or u get wounds on the showy parts. I notice succulents that don't like a lot of sunlight tend to go purples. It's my favorite color but I think they consume too much MG or CA and become deficient quickly because of how fleshy and full of water they are. That's speculation only. I'm sure there is an explanation somewhere.
> 
> For soil I am lazy so I rely on HOFFMAN mix and it is pretty nice. Course and sandy and doesn't compact on me like some of the other cactus / citrus mixes. If using coco beware I notice some of the succulents roots stay far too moist innit causing rot. I actually stray from coco for all my succulents now exception of propagation.
> 
> I always PH everything to 6 unless I have amended my mixes by hand - Azaleas & blueberries like acidic soil like orchids but I do not think same for cacti or succs citrus or palms


Damn smelly sulphur here for rhododendrons.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

What kind of plant is this ? an aglaonema or a dieffenbachia seguine ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> What kind of plant is this ? an aglaonema or a dieffenbachia seguine ?View attachment 4781673


Dumb cane defenbachia. Care to mail me few leaves. Could use the sleep the cats disturb in the morning. "DO NOT FEED" to pets. Wives tales are true.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

Yea dumbcane was the one i was thinking too. Thank you sir!


MICHI-CAN said:


> Dumb cane defenbachia. Care to mail me few leaves. Could use the sleep the cats disturb in the morning. "DO NOT FEED" to pets. Wives tales are true.


do not feed , as in they will die or just get baked outta their minds ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Yea dumbcane was the one i was thinking too. Thank you sir!
> 
> do not feed , as in they will die or just get baked outta their minds ?


3 generations of animal care women in my family. Untold hours working off my screw ups while grounded at vets. And mom loved dumb canes. Wandering Jews also. Same effects. But the animal cannot vocalize. Numbs the throat. A bite or two is not toxic. Just scary as hell. Still seek a vet if ever chewed by pet if showing issues.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 3 generations of animal care women in my family. Untold hours working off my screw ups while grounded at vets. And mom loved dumb canes. Wandering Jews also. Same effects. But the animal cannot vocalize. Numbs the throat. A bite or two is not toxic. Just scary as hell. Still seek a vet if ever chewed by pet if showing issues.


Thank you very much! my dog nibbles on about every plant i bring in and this one is within his reach , so i'll move it. He would definitely eat a whole leaf or two...he loves chewing on my leaves and everything else for that matter....hes just a puppy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Thank you very much! my dog nibbles on about every plant i bring in and this one is within his reach , so i'll move it. He would definitely eat a whole leaf or two...he loves chewing on my leaves and everything else for that matter....hes just a puppy.


Glad I could be helpful know it all. LOL. Love my pets.


----------



## getogrow (Dec 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dumb cane defenbachia. Care to mail me few leaves. Could use the sleep the cats disturb in the morning. "DO NOT FEED" to pets. Wives tales are true.


this is a very important plant for me. it was just brought to me from my brother who just passed so i wanna make sure it gets as healthy as possible.....its way overwatered right now.....i think i may try to separate it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> this is a very important plant for me. it was just brought to me from my brother who just passed so i wanna make sure it gets as healthy as possible.....its way overwatered right now.....i think i may try to separate it.


No pro. Mom had them. But got healthy at least a year as was before any disturbance. Threw coffee cups at the cats for digging in them because of the plant. Had us kids for the mess. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Okay friends. What is this?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okay friends. What is this? View attachment 4782641


That looks like an interesting tap root - or maybe Earthworm Jim getting ready 2 compost his enemies


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> That looks like an interesting tap root - or maybe Earthworm Jim getting ready 2 compost his enemies
> 
> View attachment 4782645


It should be easy. But I'll let a few ponder before we all laugh and most continue to scratch their heads.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 30, 2020)

A dab tool


lol jk


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> A dab tool
> 
> 
> lol jk


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

@mistergrafik it a vanda root. I get amazing colors over soaking and drying beyond net lore. Just a year into rescue. But orchids are more than most breeders realize. Never saw colored roots listed as selling points. What you learn, Not what you read. Love Danni the orchid girl. Just not exactly correct in techniques here.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @mistergrafik it a vanda root. I get amazing colors over soaking and drying beyond net lore. Just a year into rescue. But orchids are more than most breeders realize. Never saw colored roots listed as selling points. What you learn, Not what you read. Love Danni the orchid girl. Just not exactly correct in techniques here.


Amazing stuff my man. I have seen some crazy looking roots but not such with blue or color! Who is Danni Orchid?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Amazing stuff my man. I have seen some crazy looking roots but not such with blue or color! Who is Danni Orchid?


google. Talented orchid guru. Amazing. Just a bit incorrect for my continent.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2021)

A neglected Coffea Arabica.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @mistergrafik it a vanda root. I get amazing colors over soaking and drying beyond net lore. Just a year into rescue. But orchids are more than most breeders realize. Never saw colored roots listed as selling points. What you learn, Not what you read. Love Danni the orchid girl. Just not exactly correct in techniques here.


Im sure this aint normal but when i pulled my dark lord up to check the roots, they were all pink and pretty as hell. Im guessing it had something to do with it being in live spagnum moss , so the light was able to penetrate down the pot. 
Either way i pulled her up and filled the bottom of her pot with FFOF, so she can eat nice for a month or so before repotting.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 1, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Amazing stuff my man. I have seen some crazy looking roots but not such with blue or color! Who is Danni Orchid?


Can orchids be an air plant ? or is it better to pot them ? i hear about how hard it is to care for them but then you guys are showing um with no pots and BEAUTIFUL roots!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 1, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Can orchids be an air plant ? or is it better to pot them ? i hear about how hard it is to care for them but then you guys are showing um with no pots and BEAUTIFUL roots!


Most are open rooted. They attach to things and roots are barely covered at all in nature. Avoid them until you have a gentle hand with nutes and a bunch of experience. The old add an ice cube care tags are just making sure you have to buy a new one.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Most are open rooted. They attach to things and roots are barely covered at all in nature. Avoid them until you have a gentle hand with nutes and a bunch of experience. The old add an ice cube care tags are just making sure you have to buy a new one.


I feel like im ready sir! ive always been gentle with nutes (too gentle for most of my life)
I have a TON of experience.... killing um and starving them to death counts dont it ? 

All my house plants with exception of the brand newly potted ones are in super loamy soil , very "alive" , so i feel my watering habits are great for most species. (took me 20 plus years to get that loamy soil ive always wanted) 
Whats the main difference in them and other species ? thanks Mich


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 1, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I feel like im ready sir! ive always been gentle with nutes (too gentle for most of my life)
> I have a TON of experience.... killing um and starving them to death counts dont it ?
> 
> All my house plants with exception of the brand newly potted ones are in super loamy soil , very "alive" , so i feel my watering habits are great for most species. (took me 20 plus years to get that loamy soil ive always wanted)
> Whats the main difference in them and other species ? thanks Mich


I warned you. I rescue the almost dead ones from end of season clearance. A year or two before healthy again. 3rd year they are beautiful gifts again. Then dead in 6 months. Just being sure. And wasn't a plant lover if I didn't say the pursuit was easy. I can assist with vandas and dendrobiums. My only consistent success. 

No doubt on your skills. Pace.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I warned you. I rescue the almost dead ones from end of season clearance. A year or two before healthy again. 3rd year they are beautiful gifts again. Then dead in 6 months. Just being sure. And wasn't a plant lover if I didn't say the pursuit was easy. I can assist with vandas and dendrobiums. My only consistent success.
> 
> No doubt on your skills. Pace.


So they must be really tough to keep going....3 years!? i suppose your working with the rescues , so thats a bit different but for you to say "my only consistent success" tells me that they are not easy to just grow. 
I dont think i know anything about this magical plant.....i'll read much more before i even think abuot it!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 1, 2021)

getogrow said:


> So they must be really tough to keep going....3 years!? i suppose your working with the rescues , so thats a bit different but for you to say "my only consistent success" tells me that they are not easy to just grow.
> I dont think i know anything about this magical plant.....i'll read much more before i even think abuot it!


Just get them after the season. Be that time very soon here. Cheap. Ugly as well. But then you can learn without fear of killing a prize. And it is really simple once you get feel. Only soak in aerated, charcoal filtered tap water once every 7-9 days. And feed every other soak at 175 - 200PPM in distilled. Low PPM tolerances. 

Go for it. You may be a natural.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A neglected Coffea Arabica.


Healthy 4 being neglected! Got 2 love them

I like the painting behind


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 2, 2021)

I have returned from no-mans-land. With plants! Going to fix up my camera and get some pictures soon.

Hope everyone had a safe holiday & stayed out of as much trouble as possible


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Healthy 4 being neglected! Got 2 love them
> 
> I like the painting behind


Hadn't noticed. Too busy diagnosing on speculation. Olg habits. 

But yes, nice @xtsho.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I have returned from no-mans-land. With plants! Going to fix up my camera and get some pictures soon.
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe holiday & stayed out of as much trouble as possible


Now days staying is more trouble. 

Looking forward to the pics. Same few here. Bubble bath for the orcs. High point. woo hoo..........


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4785063View attachment 4785064


I love it. And the dirty finger nails are a bonding thing. Real grower! Not a primped , nail art kinda perp. LOL.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 2, 2021)

Meet _Silk Perry_


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I love it. And the dirty finger nails are a bonding thing. Real grower! Not a primped , nail art kinda perp. LOL.


Too many [email protected]!! Haha that 1 made me laugh I almost spit my spliff out

If u got bored time U should google who I named my little jumping spider friend after


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 2, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Too many [email protected]!! Haha that 1 made me laugh I almost spit my spliff out
> 
> If u got bored time U should google who I named my little jumping spider friend after


Would be epic - a cartoon of a garden spider / thug life parody in a cannabis field

East Sid3 Thrips. 2 Spot Dusties. Lady Birds from the North Side..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Would be epic - a cartoon of a garden spider / thug life parody in a cannabis field


Hmmm? I think I know guy whos the third cousin of someone related to a talented artist. I think you better get on it. May take me a bit.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 3, 2021)

East side thrips       i fuckin lost it..... coffee all over . HAHAHAHAAH


----------



## getogrow (Jan 3, 2021)

I once joined that gang right after getting jumped by the 2 spotted dusties. HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 3, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I once joined that gang right after getting jumped by the 2 spotted dusties. HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


Dust in , Dust out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 3, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4785063View attachment 4785064


Because of this. And our paper white daffodils having reached the end of their bloom indoors. My boy and I are going to dig a couple gladiola bulbs up from the outdoor flower bed to force indoors. And I'm confused by them. Grow every year being left in ground over MI winters. Not supposed to. Always left them to the frost to make room for my next fancy. 3 springs ago they regrew before I began planting. Same dozen or so dividing every year now. May be the cinder block foundation they are next to. No insulation. But like to hear your thoughts on this. 

TY.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Because of this. And our paper white daffodils having reached the end of their bloom indoors. My boy and I are going to dig a couple gladiola bulbs up from the outdoor flower bed to force indoors. And I'm confused by them. Grow every year being left in ground over MI winters. Not supposed to. Always left them to the frost to make room for my next fancy. 3 springs ago they regrew before I began planting. Same dozen or so dividing every year now. May be the cinder block foundation they are next to. No insulation. But like to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> TY.


Interesting.

Maybe you have some root networks underneath there near something warm? Microbial life is crazy - but I would have to say with all things considered; it's the life inside that pocket of soil that is in question nothing above the surface really. Exception of the sunlight.

I've mixed cold wet soil turned warm with some of my dry amendments and a bit of effort b4. 
What we can visibly see is a drop in the bucket to what is at work.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 3, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Maybe you have some root networks underneath there near something warm? Microbial life is crazy - but I would have to say with all things considered; it's the life inside that pocket of soil that is in question nothing above the surface really. Exception of the sunlight.
> 
> I've mixed cold wet soil turned warm with some of my dry amendments and a bit of effort b4. What we can visibly see is a drop in the bucket to what is at work.


I love my freaks and oddities. Never the same tales as the many. Making a point to document more things. Never had an inclination and wasn't compiling evidence against myself thing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 3, 2021)

Okay. Not as planned. Boy couldn't throw it away while cooking tonight.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okay. Not as planned. Boy couldn't throw it away while cooking tonight. View attachment 4785956View attachment 4785957


What is this wizardry


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 3, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> What is this wizardry


Just a garlic clove in typical bulb bag over a narrow neck vase. Straight tap water. LOL. Kid never saw garlic bloom. More power to him.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a garlic clove in typical bulb bag over a narrow neck vase. Straight tap water. LOL. Kid never saw garlic bloom. More power to him.


I thought this was garlic looking at it. I HATE garlic. Confused because I thought it might be a bulb u were talking about earlier.

I have never seen on bloom, ever. I stay a good 5,642ft away from that crop at all times. I also can't enter people's grows unless I am invited.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 3, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I thought this was garlic looking at it. I fucking HATE garlic. Confused because I thought it might be a bulb u were talking about earlier.
> 
> I have never seen on bloom, ever. I stay a good 5,642ft away from that crop at all times. I also can't enter people's grows unless I am invited.


We consume more than most here. Just not grown in forever. Gladiolas tomorrow. Leaves still standing and wet sloppy snow. Ground should be soft. Messy but quick. Nice having fresh blooms at the end of winter.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 3, 2021)

This little beauty came out of some 12 seed cover crop from BAS. It was growing in a pot of a plant I culled, but I didn't want to kill it. Dug it up and transplanted it to a pot that im trying to turn into a beneficial bug habitat. Got a bunch of beneficial bug seeds planted, hopefully in a couple weeks ive got a lush green miniature forest along with whatever this plant is.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> This little beauty came out of some 12 seed cover crop from BAS. It was growing in a pot of a plant I culled, but I didn't want to kill it. Dug it up and transplanted it to a pot that im trying to turn into a beneficial bug habitat. Got a bunch of beneficial bug seeds planted, hopefully in a couple weeks ive got a lush green miniature forest along with whatever this plant is.
> View attachment 4786106


Heck yeah. Nice little save - Do u know what it is?


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 4, 2021)

I have no idea  It could be something local. I use a coots mix soil, that I mixed up and let cook outdoors. I searched most of the plants listed in the seed mix, but didn't find anything that resembled it. Looks like its fixing to start flowering, so maybe that will give me a better idea. Guess I could download one of those plant identifying apps for my phone. The leaves look like an ivy plant, but I have almost zero knowledge of ornamental plants, other than super popular ones. It just looked to nice to cut down. It will give the ladybugs somewhere else to crawl around, and they'll probably like hanging out under those big leaves. There are a couple more just like this one with some of my plants in veg, but they are barely a quarter the size.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I have no idea  It could be something local. I use a coots mix soil, that I mixed up and let cook outdoors. I searched most of the plants listed in the seed mix, but didn't find anything that resembled it. Looks like its fixing to start flowering, so maybe that will give me a better idea. Guess I could download one of those plant identifying apps for my phone. The leaves look like an ivy plant, but I have almost zero knowledge of ornamental plants, other than super popular ones. It just looked to nice to cut down. It will give the ladybugs somewhere else to crawl around, and they'll probably like hanging out under those big leaves. There are a couple more just like this one with some of my plants in veg, but they are barely a quarter the size.


Looks maybe some cool buckwheat - I can see ur pre-flowers


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 4, 2021)

Man it looks like you are correct!! Mancan Buckwheat is one of the seeds in the mix. Literally the only one I didn't Google, because when I think of wheat, I don't think of anything close to this  Mystery solved, ill smoke to that . Looks like I might have some good looking flowers soon, im sure the ladybugs will like that.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 4, 2021)

It was pissed when I uprooted it and repotted it. Very dramatic. It fell over in half and every leave drooped and withered. Within a couple hours it looked like this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Going to see if I can force another gladiola. I'd say they are thriving outdoors. Seed stock galore. And out the door they went. Gonna be a long winter.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

I have golden pathos, Christmas cactus. Wandering jew, lavender and a bunch of aloe.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I have golden pathos, Christmas cactus. Wandering jew, and a bunch of aloe.


Not much here. Took a few years to almost train the animals. Just playing with things. What I do for fun. No indoor grow. Bored. 

Wandering jew is nice. How about the turned milk scent of the blossoms.? Wife killed mine because of it. I know it. LOL.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

Same as the Creepin'Charlie?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Same as the Creepin'Charlie?


Don't know. Have a pic. Same as a purple passion plant here. Wish names were standardized in English.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

This household has to be filled with plants. 

I got them everywhere


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> This household has to be filled with plants.
> 
> I got them everywhere


Mine was until the second cat came. First protested severely. Plants paid for it. Then the dog finished those bigger than the cat could handle. Lots of plants out there. Space now. And it is creeping again.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

There's two cats here. One old school tom cat. He does what he does. The other is a pussy cat. My buddy. 

When I'm watering. Doing anything in the morning dealing with plants. She's there. Laying out. (The bedroom is warm)

She knows what's up. 

......

Never an attempt to enter the closet. I didn't mention I grow the best Catnip in the county. I hook the these cats up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> There's two cats here. One old school tom cat. He does what he does. The other is a pussy cat. My buddy.
> 
> When I'm watering. Doing anything in the morning dealing with plants. She's there. Laying out. (The bedroom is warm)
> 
> ...


Have an envelope of seeds from our last adventure. Monster size plants before you know. Mine are addicts too. Stash getting low come to think of.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

I gave the daughter in law a catnip plant and she said she's doing good with it. All mine is outside in a flower bed. Below a rose bush. After winter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I gave the daughter in law a catnip plant and she said she's doing good with it. All mine is outside in a flower bed. Below a rose bush. After winter.


Too funny. I gave my sister-in-law one. Her and the wife get a bit annoyed when I ask her if she trimming her bush for me. Outdoor in 5gal on wheels. Perpetual. I got to kill them. Start indoors and after a summer of clipping they are too big.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

The research. Examples of what its like growing cannabis. Tomato plant. 

Its Okra. Grows exactly like it. Nodes, branches. Fruit at nodes and "colas". The leaves look close too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> The research. Examples of what its like growing cannabis. Tomato plant.
> 
> Its Okra. Grows exactly like it. Nodes, branches. Fruit at nodes and "colas". The leaves look close too.


Would be hops here. Okra is a cuss word in these parts. Fried. MMMMMMMM. TY.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

Pickled. Fried or boiled.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Pickled. Fried or boiled.


Slimy as most attempt to prepare. Amazing neglected veggies.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Slimy as most attempt to prepare. Amazing neglected veggies.


Texas. Grew up eating it. It thrives here. Stable of the garden. Jalapeno, tomato, potatoes, carrots and okra.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Texas. Grew up eating it. It thrives here. Stable of the garden. Jalapeno, tomato, potatoes, carrots and okra.


MI.. They grow well. Just can't give them away.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 4, 2021)

That's called an acquired taste. Slimy boiled. The only thing that gets slimy as its boiled.

My favorite is pickled.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> The research. Examples of what its like growing cannabis. Tomato plant.
> 
> Its Okra. Grows exactly like it. Nodes, branches. Fruit at nodes and "colas". The leaves look close too.


What is Okra


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> What is Okra











Okra - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Okra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah-ha - _Ladies Fingers_


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4786935


If in crawling distance???? I'm stea....borrowing bottom right corner. Mental flatulance or vico induced loss of recall on name. LOL.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If in crawling distance???? I'm stea....borrowing bottom right corner. Mental flatulance or vico induced loss of recall on name. LOL.


*Zebra Cactus *

_Aloeae - HAWORTHIA ATTENUATA F_. _TAMBA_

native 2 Africa


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> *Zebra Cactus *
> 
> _Aloeae - HAWORTHIA ATTENUATA F_. _TAMBA_
> 
> native 2 Africa


Always tip burnt or damaged around here. Unless 2". Just like the layout. Always have.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

I need help identifying what this is. If U were here a while back I told a quick story of how I snagged some cuts out of the desert and a few survived in a modelo can. This one lost all of it's foliage except the one leaf - looks like it's about to finally spread some roots but it's been a struggle keeping that leaf on

The mother plant was massive - shooting vines like this but thick as my finger. No flowers just velvety soft variegated foliage and thorns. It's probably common and I just don't know. Any help ID-ing is appreciated


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Always tip burnt or damaged around here. Unless 2". Just like the layout. Always have.


It's one of my favorites really - Hoping to cluster 5 together after propagating


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

I thought it was maybe _houttuynia cordata variegata _but they don't appear to have thorns


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I thought it was maybe _houttuynia cordata variegata _but they don't appear to have thorns


Not native here. Tried a couple id libraries. No luck. ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not native here. Tried a couple id libraries. No luck. ?


No luck just whenever I play with it I am curious again so do a quick search. Figured maybe someone may have seen 1


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> No luck just whenever I play with it I am curious again so do a quick search. Figured maybe someone may have seen 1


Hate looking through wish books trying to ID something.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not native here. Tried a couple id libraries. No luck. ?


Another close look was

Cornus alba 'Elegantissima' - Variegated Red Twig Dogwood


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Pain meds are finally working. Need some sleep. Badly. gonna try. Good night to you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 6, 2021)

3 days on this. Boy had to show me. He better fill a pot soon. But fail proof for bulbs.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 7, 2021)

A full photo of my money tree/jade


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 7, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> A full photo of my money tree/jade
> View attachment 4789426
> View attachment 4789435
> View attachment 4789427


DAMN!! Look at that thing !! Impressive & blooming


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 7, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> DAMN!! Look at that thing !! Impressive & blooming


Garlic is a joke. And the widow sill is about 65F. Perfectly automatic. Kid's having fun. Wondering what the wife thinks when it gets fragrant. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 7, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4789876


I think those are starters correct? No propagation knowledge on succulents besides locals. But duh! I'm on the look out for some on clearance in need of rescue. I like saving plants. Don't know why. But good feeling 2-4 yeas down the road. And always some viable pieces. Thank you. Need some more air purification here.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I think those are starters correct? No propagation knowledge on succulents besides locals.


Those are divisions yes sir - 

From leaf or segment whatever u can pull plants from. They are little aliens


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Those are divisions yes sir -
> 
> From leaf or segment whatever u can pull plants from. They are little aliens


did you already name all those sucs in that tote ? besides the aloe cactus thing.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> did you already name all those sucs in that tote ? besides the aloe cactus thing.


Hello friend!! Hope u are well  

I hadn't named any in there yet;

The red one I am not 100% sure but I believe to be _Graptosedum -_

The cactus is called _Ming Thing Cactus/Cereus Forbesii Monstrose -_


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

New arrival #1
Lady told me this was an "air plant" ....can i get rid of the soil, or do i need it ?


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

New arrival #2 
"Ponytail palm" Does the big ass stalk mean its fairly old ? Any tips will help. its in a tiny pot rit now...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4792292
> New arrival #1
> Lady told me this was an "air plant" ....can i get rid of the soil, or do i need it ?


No! not an air plant. Keep soil. I can see that. Look into it. You are a new parent. Be a responsible educated one. She is really nice.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

New arrival #3
"Sago palm" I had a giant one for a few years then lost it.... i think i can handle this one.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No! not an air plant. Keep soil. I can see that. Look into it. You are a new parent. Be a responsible educated one. She is really nice.


This one is just for you Mich! 
New arrival #4 clearance item , half off...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> This one is just for you Mich!
> New arrival #4 clearance item , half off...
> View attachment 4792298


Ashamed she is dyed blue. But next seasons white is still nice. Keep her out of direct light and don't over water. those moths are my nemesis. LOL.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ashamed she is dyed blue. But next seasons white is still nice. Keep her out of direct light and don't over water. those moths are my nemesis. LOL.


im not concerned about that ....i noticed blue wax or something on it so its fake color. My ONLY goal here is to keep her alive. ive never even seen one knowing what it is, so its going to be fun killing her. (not intentional of course)


EDIT: what should i repot her into ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> im not concerned about that ....i noticed blue wax or something on it so its fake color. My ONLY goal here is to keep her alive. ive never even seen one knowing what it is, so its going to be fun killing her. (not intentional of course)
> 
> 
> EDIT: what should i repot her into ?


She is good in the pot for years. Unless you have the touch and she does something miraculous. Just use a good commercial species specific blend next summer. Just keep her warm and wetted once a week. No nutes or feed till you get some info. Low tolerance. I feed at 150 - 175PPM.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> She is good in the pot for years. Unless you have the touch and she does something miraculous. Just use a good commercial species specific blend next summer. Just keep her warm and wetted once a week. No nutes or feed till you get some info. Low tolerance. I feed at 150 - 175PPM.


Forgot to mention 5.5 - 6.5 ph. Mid to low suggested. And do not like chlorine.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> She is good in the pot for years. Unless you have the touch and she does something miraculous. Just use a good commercial species specific blend next summer. Just keep her warm and wetted once a week. No nutes or feed till you get some info. Low tolerance. I feed at 150 - 175PPM.


so is tap outta the question? my tap is usually 2-600ppm. its kinda rough. probably 350 on a "clean day" . Her roots are pretty much the medium, it appears... 
Live spagnum moss has a higher ph then recommended , wonder why they didnt use regular peat moss? Either way , thanks for the help sir!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> so is tap outta the question? my tap is usually 2-600ppm. its kinda rough. probably 350 on a "clean day" . Her roots are pretty much the medium, it appears...
> Live spagnum moss has a higher ph then recommended , wonder why they didnt use regular peat moss? Either way , thanks for the help sir!


Tap is too high. Sorry. I use distilled when feeding. Mt tap is around 120 after charcoal filter. It will suffice for few waterings. But only last resort. Fine for root washing and transplant though. 

And the moss is greener and holds more water. Few bricks around here. Higher mineral content also. Careful. Causes rot if too wet. You bought the box. 

Danni the orchid girl would be my best tip for you. I just wing it here.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 12, 2021)

Update on the xmas cactus cutting. 19 days and it has no roots. I change the water about every 5 days. Could be the colder temps where it sits on the counter this time of year. May also be because they are in flowering vs in the summer when they are in veg. I'll wait it out and eventually get some roots. The big one is still flowering with a few new flowers still forming. Groot has two flowers developing.
Happy Growing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Kushash said:


> Update on the xmas cactus cutting. 19 days and it has no roots. I change the water about every 5 days. Could be the colder temps where it sits on the counter this time of year. May also be because they are in flowering vs in the summer when they are in veg. I'll wait it out and eventually get some roots. The big one is still flowering with a few new flowers still forming. Groot has two flowers developing.
> Happy Growing!
> 
> View attachment 4794047


If I may. Propagated a few of these years ago. Tke out of water, Let air dry in warm sunlit(not in direct sun) for 4-5 days. Lay on a pot of perlite and coco coire with a decent, but minimal amount of potting soil. Just push the medium up around the root end and a bit of the stem. Do not bury. Place in sunlight and keep above 75F during the day. Just keep soil moist with spray daily. 1- 2 weeks and you should have roots. Water is just drowning in cold and short light period as I've tried. Hope to get you on your way. Keep cutting and multiplying.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

I made a joke to a friend a while back about sending a messenger pigeon with gifts. The other morning a pigeon was chilling right outside my door. He knows where the greener grass is at. His wing is injured... A week later we are best buds.

_*I named him Salvador and protected him all week. We share breakfast.* If you fuck with my Pigeon I will end u._


----------



## Beehive (Jan 14, 2021)

Ever seen a snake plant flower?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Ever seen a snake plant flower?


I have! Pretty cool looking


----------



## Beehive (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I have! Pretty cool looking


It's a rare gift.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Ever seen a snake plant flower?





Beehive said:


> It's a rare gift.


I don't allow any type of snakes in my garden - so I only observe those when presented


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Beehive said:


> It's a rare gift.


Very cool indeed. Not so sure the plant itself is rare ; but it does purify the air. When it comes to purification benefits I will stick to my bromeliad's


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Another friend I located today as I smoked my last spliff


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

And a preview of my actual garden.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 15, 2021)

My plant is flowering, and making a wonderful ladybug habitat.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> My plant is flowering, and making a wonderful ladybug habitat.
> View attachment 4797041View attachment 4797042View attachment 4797043View attachment 4797045


It's the cowpea u pulled??? Looks beautiful! And effective look at the ladybird chillin ' -Very nice stuff


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 15, 2021)

Thats her  I figured out she likes to drink, and apparently is loving the coots mix soil. Im surprised its doing so well, it started at 18/6 for about a month, got switched to 12/12 for a couple weeks, and back into 18/6 again for a week or two. Crazy something called a Cowpea could be so attractive


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 15, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> My plant is flowering, and making a wonderful ladybug habitat.
> View attachment 4797041View attachment 4797042View attachment 4797043View attachment 4797045


What are they eating? Don't hang if no food. 

I suggest some fish emulsion or slight PH bump to correct the leaf issue. My lemons play tag with me all winter. LOL.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 15, 2021)

Ive got a few strategically placed raisins in the pot, and for my cover crop I run a beneficial insect attractant mix. 
First time I got ladybugs, I put a couple dishes with some moistened raisins in the cabinet with them. So instead of eating the spidermites I got them to battle, they just clustered their lazy asses around the raisins and didn't do more than glance at any pests  I also didn't have a very inviting living space for them. Bare soil and mainlined plants with a pretty thin canopy. Now I don't defoliate nearly as much, run a cover crop that has some flowers mixed in, and pop a raisin or two in each pot. Plus I have a pot in each cabinet dedicated to the ladybugs, this plant is in one of my "habitats".
Ive seen a few mating, hopefully have some babies patrolling the area soon. 
Is that whats causing some of the leaves to wrinkle? This pot was used for a plant i harvested a while ago, and I never reammended the soil. Just added a cover crop and let it it got. Ive some some hydrolyzed fish, ill hit her with some. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 15, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Ive got a few strategically placed raisins in the pot, and for my cover crop I run a beneficial insect attractant mix.
> First time I got ladybugs, I put a couple dishes with some moistened raisins in the cabinet with them. So instead of eating the spidermites I got them to battle, they just clustered their lazy asses around the raisins and didn't do more than glance at any pests  I also didn't have a very inviting living space for them. Bare soil and mainlined plants with a pretty thin canopy. Now I don't defoliate nearly as much, run a cover crop that has some flowers mixed in, and pop a raisin or two in each pot. Plus I have a pot in each cabinet dedicated to the ladybugs, this plant is in one of my "habitats".
> Ive seen a few mating, hopefully have some babies patrolling the area soon.
> Is that whats causing some of the leaves to wrinkle? This pot was used for a plant i harvested a while ago, and I never reammended the soil. Just added a cover crop and let it it got. Ive some some hydrolyzed fish, ill hit her with some. Thanks for the info!!


After buying my first gross in total ignorance. I saw dollars and tried to breed them. Nightmare and native. LOL. But concerned about actual pests. And the plant needs a ph bump. Flowering. Sweet to me. Playing games with lemons in MI. .LMAO.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Having seen and grown what I _thought_ were some epic pothos plants, turns out I actually had no idea:









This Isn't Even My Final Form! A Pothos Story — In Defense of Plants


In Defense of Plants' Matt Candeias introduces us to the truth behind some of our most beloved types of houseplants, the pothos vines.




www.indefenseofplants.com


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> Having seen and grown what I _thought_ were some epic pothos plants, turns out I actually had no idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. This is crazy as I was totally unaware; Thank u for the read my friend!

I have a small one sitting at my front door... temptations to try smething...


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jan 15, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Oh wow. This is crazy as I was totally unaware; Thank u for the read my friend!
> 
> I have a small one sitting at my front door... temptations to try smething...


I had thought about training a single vine to grow across multiple pots, setting roots in each one rather than coiling it back into the same pot. But I suspect gravity/height differential between the growing tip and roots might play a factor as well...maybe I could figure a way to train it from the first floor upstairs and into the skylight...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> I had thought about training a single vine to grow across multiple pots, setting roots in each one rather than coiling it back into the same pot. But I suspect gravity/height differential between the growing tip and roots might play a factor as well...maybe I could figure a way to train it from the first floor upstairs and into the skylight...


Less thinking ! This sounds _so cool _- I think u should do it ; or try too maybe from a cutting?? Extra Cal-Mag


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jan 15, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Less thinking ! This sounds _so cool _- I think u should do it ; or try too maybe from a cutting?? Extra Cal-Mag


Indoor pothos flowering challenge: accepted. Will report back with results in 2-3 years


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> Indoor pothos flowering challenge: accepted. Will report back with results in 2-3 years


Haha! Quite the adventure you have now. Make sure u @ me - if the world isn't on _literal fire_, I bet u shall see success and have one of the sickest indoor climbing pothos jungles known


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

Beehive said:


> It's a rare gift.


I have had one for several years now with no blooms. Fuckin beautiful sir !


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I have had one for several years now with no blooms. Fuckin beautiful sir !


Stop taking care of it & it shall bloom


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Stop taking care of it & it shall bloom


That one has been totally neglected. Ive had it the whole time that i thought i was good at growing. When i realized im just human and dont really know shit about plants i just left the biggest piece for the new owner of my home and kept the other half of the plant for myself. its now big enough to have a nice baby coming out the bottom and just like you said , the baby didnt pop out till i just left it alone .....just a lil plain tap here and there. Crazy! i love plants!


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

i got some real chunky and long fiber coco coming and i also grabbed some "fresh sphagnum moss". (im not sure what they call the "unmolested" moss vs the basic peat in promix or bales. )
Both of them are going to run a neutral ph, which is perfect for my homemade "soils". For all my house plants i plan on doing about 60% chucky coco, 20% perlite and 20% soil/ewc/compost. (after some time i'll adjust the soil up, im sure)

For the orchid , everyone says acidic ph so i will find some bark to use as the base. fir bark ?

Happy growing yall


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> And a preview of my actual garden.
> 
> View attachment 4796620


is this outside ?


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> Having seen and grown what I _thought_ were some epic pothos plants, turns out I actually had no idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great read!
These are my "pothos" , i go nowhere without them.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jan 15, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Great read!
> These are my "pothos" , i go nowhere without them.
> View attachment 4797405
> View attachment 4797407


Holy crap! Now THAT. is an epic pothos!

Is that all out of one pot?


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> Holy crap! Now THAT. is an epic pothos!
> 
> Is that all out of one pot?


Thanks bud!
2 pictures , 2 pots, 2 different rooms ceilings. 
Those are not very long compared to one of them before it almost died. Its a bunch of 20 foot vines. One of them used to have a couple 40 foot vines but it was not as full as these two.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Great read!
> These are my "pothos" , i go nowhere without them.
> View attachment 4797405
> View attachment 4797407


HOLY !! This is crazyness!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

getogrow said:


> is this outside ?


The pothos room there is insanely cool. So many ideas ...

My little family hand statue is outside yes sir - near some of my other things. I wanted them to throw a fireball of plants into this section I made.. Not finished yet everything grows in very slowly


----------



## getogrow (Jan 15, 2021)

thats going to look like an actual fireball being thrown ! WOW ideas , ideas....


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jan 16, 2021)

The room is too small to get all of it in one shot, but here's my current epic pothos. The longest vines are probably in the 20-30 ft range, just keep coiling them around...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> The room is too small to get all of it in one shot, but here's my current epic pothos. The longest vines are probably in the 20-30 ft range, just keep coiling them around...
> 
> View attachment 4798037


My friends, lol... I am quite jealous now. Mine is so tiny and maybe dead. LOL

How can I get a better variety like one of you? Are there different types? Any colorful ones?

I am still building my Begonia Battlefield... But now I may include some Pathways of Pothos...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

Not quite the same as u guys but I'm working on a stacking garden.. Pineaple in the middle and a few varieties of flower around it; all tropical - 

Now I want a new Pothos damn u guys lol..


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

My mini pineapple does not like _peat. _Keep that in mind if u guys ever get one. Maybe a Cactus mix would be better. I will see if we can get them to grow together but the Pineapple seems to like water directly to it's fruit where cannabis likes in the roots. Challenge accepted! It is looking rough though...


----------



## weedstoner420 (Jan 16, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> My friends, lol... I am quite jealous now. Mine is so tiny and maybe dead. LOL
> 
> How can I get a better variety like one of you? Are there different types? Any colorful ones?
> 
> I am still building my Begonia Battlefield... But now I may include some Pathways of Pothos...


There are different varieties but all the ones I've seen are in the marbled green/yellow/white range. The leaves tend to be more white if they are exposed to bright light, more green in low light. Don't give up on yours, they are seriously hard to kill and easy to bring back from the brink of death.

I'm in zone 7 so I'm seriously jealous of your situation as well. Would be nice to grow succulents and pineapple outside, in mid January no less!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> There are different varieties but all the ones I've seen are in the marbled green/yellow/white range. The leaves tend to be more white if they are exposed to bright light, more green in low light. Don't give up on yours, they are seriously hard to kill and easy to bring back from the brink of death.
> 
> I'm in zone 7 so I'm seriously jealous of your situation as well. Would be nice to grow succulents and pineapple outside, in mid January no less!


Ok I will see what I can do with this mini thing. 

Haha yes; I must travel to get cold


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

The plant GOD does not have a healthy pothos ? Com'on mister!! Both of mine have died several times over the years , they are my oldest plants. I have no run off so about every 5 years i gotta repot or just up the feed. (im lazy so i just up the feed)


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> The leaves tend to be more white if they are exposed to bright light, more green in low light.


I have not noticed this,. i shall pay more attention. i KNOW i had a lot more marbling on the one in my kitchen , now its just mostly green. hmmm


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> and a few varieties of flower around it; all tropical -


 
Your my idol sir!


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

*Chemical composition of Sphagnum Cristatum* (analysis ratio 1: 1.5 water to moss grass)

pH: 4.8

EC: 0.2 mS / cm

Nitrate N: 1.0 mg / L

Ammonium N: 3.0 mg / L

Phosphorus: 2.0 mg / L

Sulfur: 4.0 mg / L

Potassium: 16.0 mg / L

Calcium: 1.0 mg / L

Magnesium: 1.0 mg / L

Sodium: 17.0 mg / L

I have read 20 different sources and got 20 different ph's. All for the most widely used potting mix on earth! 
Im going to step away and call the ph of all peat moss "low" (from fresh and growing to dead bogs)
Thats just too low for most houseplants. no wonder it took so long for the dark lord to start taking in nutes and growing. 

My orchid mix will be live peat and maybe a spoon or 2 of ewc.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Your my idol sir!


I am a reflection of the people who inspire me good sir I cannot take all the credit although I do make my hands move so ... If u r a fan of what I am doing then U R actually a fan of Urself !! Hope everyone smokes a fat 1 today I'm about to blast off lol


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Im going to step away and call the ph of all peat moss "low" (from fresh and growing to dead bogs)
> Thats just too low for most houseplants. no wonder it took so long for the dark lord to start taking in nutes and growing.
> 
> My orchid mix will be live peat and maybe a spoon or 2 of ewc.


This is a great breakdown ; I appreciate it. This is of the medium that the Dark Lord came in? 

Peat moss is more acidic and also as it breaks down acidifies even further locking out some key nutrition so you are correct 

For microgreens and such it is wonderful - It is actually why I bought my sunshine mix #4. I liked that mix so much I ammended it with some things and use it for a couple mother plants


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

A picture update of your magnificent Dark Lord would be appreciated - Still quite envious of this plant here. I just took the Pothos out into my blue room going to do some cleaning up


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> This is a great breakdown ; I appreciate it. This is of the medium that the Dark Lord came in?
> 
> Peat moss is more acidic and also as it breaks down acidifies even further locking out some key nutrition so you are correct
> 
> For microgreens and such it is wonderful - It is actually why I bought my sunshine mix #4. I liked that mix so much I ammended it with some things and use it for a couple mother plants


I have always used peat moss like promix and sunshine and always "knew" it was a low ph. Without the lime its not going to work very well for weed. Now , recently i was seeing the mix the lady had all her nice plants in and asked her what it was.....she said spagmoss. I was lost, so i came home and researched and it seems its just moss that is on top of the bogs , unmolested , just dried and sent off to sell.

She told me that spagmoss has a neutral ph. That coincides with what i read a year ago ..."sphagnum peat moss has a ph around 6-6.5" "peat moss has a ph of around 5-5.5" 
Now im just lost and im going to call it "low" ....once i get my organics fully up and running ill be using the local lab for soil samples a LOT. so i'll be able to see what my particular mix is at....


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I have always used peat moss like promix and sunshine and always "knew" it was a low ph. Without the lime its not going to work very well for weed. Now , recently i was seeing the mix the lady had all her nice plants in and asked her what it was.....she said spagmoss. I was lost, so i came home and researched and it seems its just moss that is on top of the bogs , unmolested , just dried and sent off to sell.
> 
> She told me that spagmoss has a neutral ph. That coincides with what i read a year ago ..."sphagnum peat moss has a ph around 6-6.5" "peat moss has a ph of around 5-5.5"
> Now im just lost and im going to call it "low" ....once i get my organics fully up and running ill be using the local lab for soil samples a LOT. so i'll be able to see what my particular mix is at....


Heck yeah .. Out of curiousity do u have a link where I can purchase the raw spagmoss? I have some things I need to germ


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

Dark lord update: First thing i did was take the plant outta the pot and put a couple inches of FFOF in there , then placed the plant right back on top. Now it has its first growth spurt. Nice new leaf coming out. It was in 100% "spagmoss" when i bought it.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

3 x12L Sphagnum Moss Orchid Plants New Zealand Brick Classic Besgrow Spagmoss | eBay


Besgrow Sphagnum Moss. Great properties of Besgrow Sphagnum Moss. How to use Spagmoss Sphagnum subnitens, long, long, soft, feather-like Has chemical properties The air and water spaces are similar to the Sphagnum Cristatum, but the mosses have poor structural qualities but are generally good...



www.ebay.com





Thats the one with the breakdown on it. The new zeland stuff. 
This is probably a better deal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BR1B1H2?pf_rd_r=3P10V136J01TC6HQAQFP&pf_rd_p=5ae2c7f8-e0c6-4f35-9071-dc3240e894a8


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

getogrow said:


> 3 x12L Sphagnum Moss Orchid Plants New Zealand Brick Classic Besgrow Spagmoss | eBay
> 
> 
> Besgrow Sphagnum Moss. Great properties of Besgrow Sphagnum Moss. How to use Spagmoss Sphagnum subnitens, long, long, soft, feather-like Has chemical properties The air and water spaces are similar to the Sphagnum Cristatum, but the mosses have poor structural qualities but are generally good...
> ...


Gracias mi amigo!!!

The Dark Lord looks fckn SWEET. Damn


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

I dont think its going to take a whole lot of time to get a baby from the dark lord.... maybe 6 months ish ? Not sure but i want to get my hands on some of them beautiful succs. We shall see....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 16, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i got some real chunky and long fiber coco coming and i also grabbed some "fresh sphagnum moss". (im not sure what they call the "unmolested" moss vs the basic peat in promix or bales. )
> Both of them are going to run a neutral ph, which is perfect for my homemade "soils". For all my house plants i plan on doing about 60% chucky coco, 20% perlite and 20% soil/ewc/compost. (after some time i'll adjust the soil up, im sure)
> 
> For the orchid , everyone says acidic ph so i will find some bark to use as the base. fir bark ?
> ...


White oak bark is my secret ingredient here for orchids. Something in it promotes root growth in my orchids and rhododendrons.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 16, 2021)

mister, what do you recommend for repotting the bromeliad ? Something real shallow or a regular small pot ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

getogrow said:


> mister, what do you recommend for repotting the bromeliad ? Something real shallow or a regular small pot ?


a regular small pot I think is best; 

I've never had anything in a shallow pot besides some succs propagating


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

"
*Epiphytic Bromeliads* have a compact root system primarily for anchorage rather than moisture and nutrient uptake and retention. Epiphytes need a lightweight, fast draining mix without too much water holding capacity, or they will be susceptible to rot. 

*Terrestrial Bromeliads *are generally larger and have root systems similar to other more common plants which have greater soil volume and moisture requirements. 

"


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 16, 2021)

The miniature pineapples I have are* 'Terrestrial Broms' *


----------



## getogrow (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The miniature pineapples I have are* 'Terrestrial Broms' *


Can you tell me what kind i have ? and is mine flowering ? i got it from lowes so it was probably in bloom when i got it ? will it die on me soon ? Thanks bud!


----------



## getogrow (Jan 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> White oak bark is my secret ingredient here for orchids. Something in it promotes root growth in my orchids and rhododendrons.


I cant find any white oak on the internet, so ill be needing you to send me some of your prized stash. I guess ill just go with some fir bark or just use peat. im not sure yet.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Can you tell me what kind i have ? and is mine flowering ? i got it from lowes so it was probably in bloom when i got it ? will it die on me soon ? Thanks bud!


Is it in the background of that Dark Lord photo there? The pot it is in, is a good size until it begins to tilt if so; repot in a nice draining mix. Nice dry periods as it's a low water plant. I would use the Hoffman stuff to be honest LOL


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

It's a cactus mix but es okay. Miracle grow one works just as good


----------



## getogrow (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes its in the background of the dark lord , top middle , kinda leaning to the right. Its about an 8oz pot maybe 12 tops. i have a better pic in this thread somewheres. 
The leaning is what makes me want to repot it. It wont fall out of the pot but i sure got it leaning on other plants just in case.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Yes its in the background of the dark lord , top middle , kinda leaning to the right. Its about an 8oz pot maybe 12 tops. i have a better pic in this thread somewheres.
> The leaning is what makes me want to repot it. It wont fall out of the pot but i sure got it leaning on other plants just in case.


Yes repot that thang! With cactus mix and a bit above original soil line not too much.. That's what I would do and then mulch it in with your bark so it stays moist under there but not wet and the cactus mix is course so when dry the roots will get nice and sturdy hopefully keep it upright


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Got these before they restricted shipping to my state lol. I'm sure u can still find them.
> Pink Blueberries. Did u know? If u tell anyone my cat will come 4 u
> 
> View attachment 4766216
> ...


Have you propagated blueberrys? I’m trying to figure out how to clone or root them and plum as well. I’ve had minimal success with cuttings and rooting hormones. I built a new aero cloner to try spring but it ain’t time yet. I know graphing and air laying is probably best but I’m trying to succeed in different ways. Anyway I thought I would ask just to see if you had any advice to share.
Peace Bear


----------



## getogrow (Jan 17, 2021)

Got my coco chips and fibers in the mail today....its fuckin beautiful. something is going into this today!
I dont see much need for perlite in this stuff , im going to add ewc to give it some food and probably leave it as is.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9EBJ9U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2021)

Beehive said:


> That's called an acquired taste. Slimy boiled. The only thing that gets slimy as its boiled.
> 
> My favorite is pickled.


If you can get a brand named “ Wickle’s “ ...... Wickle’s pickled okra is the best I’ve ever had. I love pickled okra and have had a lot of different brands........ what’s your favorite? Or do you pickle your own, if so can you share the recipe? I grow four 20’ rows of crimson spineless every year. For frying and boiling, fresh or frozen it’s yummy.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Have you propagated blueberrys? I’m trying to figure out how to clone or root them and plum as well. I’ve had minimal success with cuttings and rooting hormones. I built a new aero cloner to try spring but it ain’t time yet. I know graphing and air laying is probably best but I’m trying to succeed in different ways. Anyway I thought I would ask just to see if you had any advice to share.
> Peace Bear


Yes sur! I have two blueberry varieties -

Best to take cuttings from the top of the plant. They say not to root in water.. I do anyways but best way would be:

get the Hormone Powder if you have any and stick fresh cuttings in some peat medium right away. Scrape a tad of the base off to expose some of the 'flesh' below. Important for this part but makes it difficult also to deal with fungus. You must remove all of the leaves except one or two at the top of the plant. These are known as 'terminal leaves' and they will provide the health kind of like cotylendons... for new growth!

Also can do 100% perlite. But your aerocloner sounds neat! I hope it works.. What kind of blueberries do u have?

Not sure your location so take the cuttings when it's dormant and wait a while for the roots to form or take cuttings while it's vigorous and get roots faster. Will need a dome similar to cannabis for the RH until you get some roots.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

A reference in size for blueberry cutting


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I cant find any white oak on the internet, so ill be needing you to send me some of your prized stash. I guess ill just go with some fir bark or just use peat. im not sure yet.


Who told you about my stash? LOL. I need to re-up. Native evrywhere here. Just strip well seasoned deadfalls or firewood. A decent benni fungal and microbe source also. Send address and shipping. How much you want? Lmao. White cedar is excellent as well.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

Interesting looking stuff! Looks like the kind of trees that just peel away?

Be careful with pests


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

Like a _Copper Birch Tree's _bark almost.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Interesting looking stuff! Looks like the kind of trees that just peel away?
> 
> Be careful with pests


Never had a problem. Always gather from bone dry 2 -3 year old dead fall. Used to freeze at -10F. No need clean. TY>


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Never had a problem. Always gather from bone dry 2 -3 year old dead fall. Used to freeze at -10F. No need clean. TY>


Looks nice and fresh - Frozen bark would be nice too for mulching hot day


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Looks nice and fresh - Frozen bark would be nice too for mulching hot day


2 years on the shelf. Orchids get re-potted every year if that. Unless fungus issues. But rare without sphagnum.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 17, 2021)

i went with some chunky coco, some regular peat moss a little perlite and a sprinkle of dry grow nutes for my cactus and my bromeliad. im thinking the pure peat will keep the ph nice an low. A quick search says coco is 5.8-6.8 so i should be fine.
Since i have no food/soil in the mix besides some organic powder, should i water the second time with a very low dose of synthetic food to give the powder time to break down ?

Thanks mister! , this thread has been fun. i have learned quite a bit from you two. i'll continue to learn an post pics along the way.

soil


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i went with some chunky coco, some regular peat moss a little perlite and a sprinkle of dry grow nutes for my cactus and my bromeliad. im thinking the pure peat will keep the ph nice an low. A quick search says coco is 5.8-6.8 so i should be fine.
> Since i have no food/soil in the mix besides some organic powder, should i water the second time with a very low dose of synthetic food to give the powder time to break down ?
> 
> Thanks mister! , this thread has been fun. i have learned quite a bit from you two. i'll continue to learn an post pics along the way.
> ...


It will take a bit for the organic to start working... You will notice the plants take - I really don't give nutrients but once a month unless I notice something is up. Everything else is mainly preventative things like spraying copper every once in a while and dusting with DE. Eggshells are a staple too - interesting to see how your mix works and what u decide 2 feed; I wouldn't feed for a bit let the organic stuff you mixed in break down for a little bit.. 

What was the ratio you mixed everything? Or did you go rogue like I do and do it all in the small pot by the feel?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

P.S. I am also thoroughly enjoying the thread and everyone's plant shares - Thanks for keeping it lively I've been distracted with some things but getting back on track always is refreshing. Hope everyone had a good weekend & has the day off for MLK tomorrow! Have a dream!


----------



## getogrow (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> It will take a bit for the organic to start working... You will notice the plants take - I really don't give nutrients but once a month unless I notice something is up. Everything else is mainly preventative things like spraying copper every once in a while and dusting with DE. Eggshells are a staple too - interesting to see how your mix works and what u decide 2 feed; I wouldn't feed for a bit let the organic stuff you mixed in break down for a little bit..
> 
> What was the ratio you mixed everything? Or did you go rogue like I do and do it all in the small pot by the feel?


First off.....tell me about this copper please and thank you ! Whats the eggshells for ? calcium or other cool things ? 
4th off or whatever number were on , i was going to give the girls a splash of grow big from fox farm like i do the rest of my houseplants. (i dont have much goodies for organics on hand ....no compost , no worm bed....im worthless)

I went full rogue on the mix like you did. i would say about 65% coco 25% peat moss and 10% perlite. 
I wanted the texture of the coco chunks/fibers but wanted to make sure the ph would be low by adding the peat. the perlite may have been overkill. then mixed well with about 2tsp of "rainbow mix grow" with myco. hoping for the best! will be ordering "acid bark" hahahaha and some of that "spagmoss" soon.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

getogrow said:


> First off.....tell me about this copper please and thank you ! Whats the eggshells for ? calcium or other cool things ?


Liquid Copper Fungicide ~ I use it at a reasonable rate at a diluted ratio in PH'd water just to boost immune system in early veg in my canna but all my plants enjoy it when it is very dilute. It is a blue liquid and i think also gives a bit of Zinc'?

I've used it to fight PM off of my Kiwano Melons but it's more for prevention as too much of it can dye things blue and burn the plants. To fight stuff off you have to use it at a higher rate though.

Eggshells look cool for the most part ( you can get the brown eggs and white eggs to mix it up ) theyy take a really long time to break down; Calcium w/o Nitrogen surely. I wash them in the sink after cooking so they don't attract bugs and such or get sticky. And I crush them up as it gets full - Only added it to top soil and such never amended my mixes with it although I have been thinking about it for a while 



getogrow said:


> 4th off or whatever number were on , i was going to give the girls a splash of grow big from fox farm like i do the rest of my houseplants. (i dont have much goodies for organics on hand ....no compost , no worm bed....im worthless)


Haha! I'm sure that will be fine. If you want to slowly add some organic stuff to your topsoil and watch life grow; Easy way to get worms is put a piece of cardboard down on a patch of dirt near some damp grassy zone. Water it if need be in the afternoon... Should be worms underneath it in the morning! Add maybe some clovers and a couple shoots of grass too 

I started doing this a few months back to pretty much all my pots after my first plunge collecting random things to slowly go organic. Pretty weird but the little worms are kinda neat. I was Inspired by a couple threads on here by Nature Boy Wonder and his microbe adventures. Went out and found my some microbes and collect a couple different kinds of worms. Honestly I think my plants are greener than I've seen them before lol


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Liquid Copper Fungicide


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 17, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Honestly I think my plants are greener than I've seen them before lol


----------



## getogrow (Jan 18, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4799729View attachment 4799730View attachment 4799731View attachment 4799732View attachment 4799733


Now *THAT* is full , 100% organics! im SUPER jealous. i gotta step my game up.....im back to rookie mode. 
I have never had luck with worms in the medium but i was pretty ignorant back then.... My worm bin was always great...never had one problem other then the occasional "needing harvested two months ago".
So my first rule of order will be to collect some microbes/fungi locally , grab some worms and some clover. I'll breed all three.

second ,i could use some help with ordering some organic goodies i'll need on hand ? alfalfa , neem meal ect... ? what do you guys recommend ? i have no problem using a premixed powder if thats easier but i also have no problem building my own.... Thanks!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 19, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Now *THAT* is full , 100% organics! im SUPER jealous. i gotta step my game up.....im back to rookie mode.
> I have never had luck with worms in the medium but i was pretty ignorant back then.... My worm bin was always great...never had one problem other then the occasional "needing harvested two months ago".
> So my first rule of order will be to collect some microbes/fungi locally , grab some worms and some clover. I'll breed all three.
> 
> second ,i could use some help with ordering some organic goodies i'll need on hand ? alfalfa , neem meal ect... ? what do you guys recommend ? i have no problem using a premixed powder if thats easier but i also have no problem building my own.... Thanks!


I guess I forgot to press post on my comment! My apologies !!

Excited 4 ur worm adventures. I went looking today for some more and I found some weird things.. Looking to ID what the heck it is... My phone is charging but will post pictures soon. At first I thought it was a very active earthworm but closer look it had tiny legs and pitch black eyes on a head with a mouth.... It was hanging out with the earthworms - there was two of them I captured one of them

For organic things I would look at Down To Earth. They have some good things and pre-mix blends. Kelp Meal is a snag. Alfalfa is a staple for me; it is plant based food and I think highly underrated so I suggest a box of it and test your findings. Check out Bio Live also; just need to store that one properly and also maintain soil temps so things get active. I try to stay away frm bone meal but if I do use it it is early on - also I don't use any guanos but I'm sure people can justify them. I think COCO LOCO is loaded with some guano and peoples plants skyrocket in that stuff.

Diatomacious Earth is a must.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 19, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I guess I forgot to press post on my comment! My apologies !!
> 
> Excited 4 ur worm adventures. I went looking today for some more and I found some weird things.. Looking to ID what the heck it is... My phone is charging but will post pictures soon. At first I thought it was a very active earthworm but closer look it had tiny legs and pitch black eyes on a head with a mouth.... It was hanging out with the earthworms - there was two of them I captured one of them
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input as always sir!! 
Whats up with the DE ? i thought that just might be a "fad" 10 years ago or so .... Do you use it as a dust for the garden for bugs or is it also a good thing to add to soil ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 19, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Whats up with the DE ? i thought that just might be a "fad" 10 years ago or so .... Do you use it as a dust for the garden for bugs or is it also a good thing to add to soil ?


I do both; until they are inside then the dusting stops.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 19, 2021)

Gonna grab a 10lb loaf of alfafa meal. Its a 2-0-2 ish so i cant go wrong with that! Gonna grab a big thing of kelp too.....ive read endless good things about kelp and have always had some until now. 
The alfalfa is almost enough food by itself but i would need some phosphorus and some secondary and micro nutes. (My tap may have all the Ca i need in it , im not sure)


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 19, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Gonna grab a 10lb loaf of alfafa meal. Its a 2-0-2 ish so i cant go wrong with that! Gonna grab a big thing of kelp too.....ive read endless good things about kelp and have always had some until now.
> The alfalfa is almost enough food by itself but i would need some phosphorus and some secondary and micro nutes. (My tap may have all the Ca i need in it , im not sure)


Langbenite & Rock Phosphate can do some good. Possibly add some humic acids. The Biolive may contain all the goodies innit you seek too I have to look


----------



## Kushash (Jan 19, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Gonna grab a 10lb loaf of alfafa meal. Its a 2-0-2 ish so i cant go wrong with that! Gonna grab a big thing of kelp too.....ive read endless good things about kelp and have always had some until now.
> The alfalfa is almost enough food by itself but i would need some phosphorus and some secondary and micro nutes. (My tap may have all the Ca i need in it , im not sure)


I love DTE products. Bio live is a favorite of mine.

I also like FF Marine Cuisine 10-7-7 and a couple of their Happy Frog Blends with a lower N ratios.
Take note that some blends have fast acting guano or blood meal for N, some use slower acting N ingredients.

When I'm in the middle of a grow and looking at my plants and I'm not sure what to give them but can see they need something.
In a 5 gallon pot I'll apply 3/4 cup of EWC (fresh when available from my worm bin) and maybe 2 or 3 TBL of Kelp Meal.
I have a 20 LB bag of DTE Kelp meal that cost $55 shipped.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 19, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Langbenite & Rock Phosphate can do some good. Possibly add some humic acids. The Biolive may contain all the goodies innit you seek too I have to look


100% going to grab some humic acid. That just seems smart. specially when using peat or coco as a base.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 19, 2021)

As far as fungus gnats. 

Over the years I have battled them with just about everything except sand. I think sand works just never tried it.

With my worm bin I have a healthy population of Hypoaspis miles. When I am able to top dress fresh EWC after transplanting into a final 5 gallon pot, I never have issues with fungus gnats even if a handful are in the soil. The key is to apply the Hypoaspis miles before the gnats become established.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 19, 2021)

Kushash said:


> I love DTE products. Bio live is a favorite of mine.
> 
> I also like FF Marine Cuisine 10-7-7 and a couple of their Happy Frog Blends with a lower N ratios.
> Take note that some blends have fast acting guano or blood meal for N, some use slower acting N ingredients.
> ...


Biolive is overlooked I think too - such good production with it.

This current grow of mine (cannabis) I ran out of Magnesium right before peak flower and used a handful of Kelp; watered in that night with some worm casting tea I made and it is just now running thin. Absolutely love Kelp. Easy to go Kelp Krazy though


----------



## ikushy420 (Jan 19, 2021)

uff i need to take pictures of my girlfriends plants she has alot of em .  she had some old orchids which she wanted to throw away but my high ass got em back to life so im lowkey proud of that :,D


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 19, 2021)

ikushy420 said:


> uff i need to take pictures of my girlfriends plants she has alot of em .  also old orchids which she wanted to throw away but my high ass got em back to life so im lowkey proud of that :,D
> View attachment 4801348


Speaking of pictures - I notice more people in the grow section getting DSLR cameras. I think maybe I look for an upgrade because mine is from 2011 and nearly fallen apart... thank u for the inspiration!

Can’t wait to see ur plants; Or your girlfriends whoever’s they are!


----------



## ikushy420 (Jan 19, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Speaking of pictures - I notice more people in the grow section getting DSLR cameras. I think maybe I look for an upgrade because mine is from 2011 and nearly fallen apart... thank u for the inspiration!
> 
> Can’t wait to see ur plants; Or your girlfriends whoever’s they are!


There are alot of good cheap dslr you cant go wrong either nikon or canon . But i cant tell you anymore since i didnt do photography in 3 years and only owned a canon 70D with good lenses and bad ones :,) but also got to use the Canon 5D mark 3 the camera im still in love with today . Good thing i got to know people that had good gear and that i can borrow stuff whenever i want. I will try to find some shots i did . The only good advice i got from a photographer was dont cheap out on lenses .


----------



## ikushy420 (Jan 19, 2021)

I know its not plant or gardening related but here are two shots.
*Canon 70D
Canon Flash 430EX (Second photo)
Canon Kit lens 18-135mm
Helios 44-2 58mm f2 Vintage lens <3 
Reverse Ring to make close up pics with kit lens
SD Extreme pro Card*

The first photo is created with a single shot and STOCK flash without reverse ring. Its called high speed photography and this is just timing if ur on a budget.

The second one is a dead wasp with her robotic like eyes. Used the Flash 430EX and made 6 different focus shots with the reverse ring and stitched them togheter in Photoshop.


But mostly i love Black & white portraits


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 19, 2021)

ikushy420 said:


> I know its not plant or gardening related but here are two shots.
> *Canon 70D
> Canon Flash 430EX (Second photo)
> Canon Kit lens 18-135mm
> ...


Beautiful photos!!


----------



## getogrow (Jan 20, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Beautiful photos!!


i knew you were using a fancy cam! your pics are amazing sir! now i see why.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning to both. Not sure what day I'm on today. Cat naps complicate things.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 20, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i knew you were using a fancy cam! your pics are amazing sir! now i see why.


For this thread - I mainly just use my iphone but as I have been inspired by the likes of a you & few others on here to pick the camera back up I am obliged to do so


----------



## Leeski (Jan 21, 2021)

Greenman looking after my new babies


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Greenman looking after my new babiesView attachment 4802799


This is so cool my friend. A combination! Art and plant -

which is the plant on the left? Cool looking *Asphodelaceae! *It is an Aloe correct?


----------



## Leeski (Jan 21, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> This is so cool my friend. A combination! Art and plant -
> 
> which is the plant on the left? Cool looking *Asphodelaceae! *It is an Aloe correct?


Thank you kind sir yes aloe the other is a Crassula of some description
Very excited got some buddhas temple on the way for my terrarium 
that I’m in the middle of putting together


----------



## getogrow (Jan 21, 2021)

Any ideas on what we got here ? and why ? i aint seen mushrooms since i was doing full organics....


----------



## getogrow (Jan 21, 2021)

Page 7 , post #139 has a pic of my favorite plant here. i still have no clue what it is? any help would be great!
*Kalanchoe tubiflora *

thats the closest i can find to it. its grown about 2 or 3 inches already. i just put her in her new mix yesterday. i love this lil guy.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4781273I just found out what "spahgnam moss" is..... its just live peat moss. It holds a neutral ph.
> 
> That was todays haul. Yesterday i picked up a couple new ones too....
> View attachment 4781291
> ...


The green alien shark ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4802892View attachment 4802893
> 
> Any ideas on what we got here ? and why ? i aint seen mushrooms since i was doing full organics....


This looks so cool - not sure what it it but I wouldn't bug on it. Maybe put with ur cannabis for extra Co2


----------



## getogrow (Jan 21, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The green alien shark ?


yes the green alien shark. still dont know what it is but its my favorite for some reason. The picture of your kalenchoe looks very close to this thing. 

I love the mushrooms , i just would love to know where they came from.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> yes the green alien shark. still dont know what it is but its my favorite for some reason. The picture of your kalenchoe looks very close to this thing.
> 
> I love the mushrooms , i just would love to know where they came from.


Yes they may be the same family! I love the green on urs as mine doesn't have much green. The top i pictured earlier in the thread is growing roots now and I also transplanted the mother into my garden finally after removing all of her arms. She looks so cool.

The shroomies? The 1UP man has visted ur home and blessed ur pots with his grow shrooms.
This is your home mix? With the coco chunks and such?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## getogrow (Jan 21, 2021)

Shes got at least another inch an a half since i bought it.... it is now in my homemade mix. She is for sure my favorite plant. I like yours better @mistergrafik i like the white and greys on yours.

The lil shroomies come from the local grow store where i get my plants. There is an inch or so of perlite on top and underneath is happy frog i rekon. lemon lime philo.
she is in a 3 gallon pot so im not gonna change that for awhile.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4802951
> Shes got at least another inch an a half since i bought it.... it is now in my homemade mix. She is for sure my favorite plant. I like yours better @mistergrafik i like the white and greys on yours.
> 
> The lil shroomies come from the local grow store where i get my plants. There is an inch or so of perlite on top and underneath is happy frog i rekon. lemon lime philo.
> she is in a 3 gallon pot so im not gonna change that for awhile.


they grow quite quickly when you care for them. I love these plants really. Yours is going to get quite big I believe


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 21, 2021)

The Peas today... they are showing crazy nice today. I had to stake them up and support the main stalk also do some quick problem solving as there were some 50mph gusts the past few days...


----------



## Leeski (Jan 23, 2021)

Couple more additions to my collection was hoping buddhas temple would arrive today but unfortunately not


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 23, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The Peas today... they are showing crazy nice today. I had to stake them up and support the main stalk also do some quick problem solving as there were some 50mph gusts the past few days...
> 
> View attachment 4802983View attachment 4802984


Is that orchid?


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 23, 2021)

CRASULA OVATA my very most favourite plant. When seen for the first time (ofc stolen later) in the kitchen without window when I came to Netherlands, was maybe 15cm tall with around 30 unhappy leaves (unfortunatelly do not have any foto as a proof). It was in 2017 and she experienced than almost 10 movings from to different houses. Once left month without water when I went back home to see family. When came back she was laying on the table... luckily she survived and after that my life completely changed to the best (before that it was real shit). It is said that is the plant of your happiness, just a myth probably. Fotos shows the change in 1,5 year and than 1 year. Hope she gonna love her final new house she has now...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 23, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> Is that orchid?


No my friend - this is an exotic variety of Sweet Pea


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 23, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> CRASULA OVATA my very most favourite plant. When seen for the first time (ofc stolen later) in the kitchen without window when I came to Netherlands, was maybe 15cm tall with around 30 unhappy leaves (unfortunatelly do not have any foto as a proof). It was in 2017 and she experienced than almost 10 movings from to different houses. Once left month without water when I went back home to see family. When came back she was laying on the table... luckily she survived and after that my life completely changed to the best (before that it was real shit). It is said that is the plant of your happiness, just a myth probably. Fotos shows the change in 1,5 year and than 1 year. Hope she gonna love her final new house she has now...


Someone stole it??? No!

As for the plants magic - I am doubtful it is only a myth - _uno momento por favor_


----------



## thegreywind (Jan 23, 2021)

getogrow said:


> This one is new, i just repotted her. she is called Christmas cactus i think...View attachment 4765756


Aww I’ve always wanted a Christmas cactus! I tried taking a segment off of one and rooting it but I was unfaithful in watering so it ended up dying. Killing a cactus from lack of water..damn


----------



## thegreywind (Jan 23, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I kill every thing elseView attachment 4765764


I love this color


----------



## thegreywind (Jan 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> These were called air plants for lack of knowing their real name. Just run them under water once in a while and leave on window sill. Odd how one turned colour and flowered. View attachment 4771142


Oh my goodness beautiful.
Edit: So I just googled them, you’re right the common name is Air Plants! Genus is I think *Tillandsia *but I could be mistaken. And look what some people have done! So clever!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Couple more additions to my collection was hoping buddhas temple would arrive today but unfortunately not View attachment 4804486View attachment 4804487


I missed these this morning! it started raining and had to grab a few things  

these look nice my friend - Excited 2 see the temple gardens! I am waiting on some deliveries also it is so slow now but it’s ok.

Hope u have a good weekend


----------



## Leeski (Jan 23, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I missed these this morning! it started raining and had to grab a few things
> 
> these look nice my friend - Excited 2 see the temple gardens! I am waiting on some deliveries also it is so slow now but it’s ok.
> 
> Hope u have a good weekend


Yer I’m like a child looking out the window for Santa but in my case ups van 
Have good wk end also mate


----------



## getogrow (Jan 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Couple more additions to my collection was hoping buddhas temple would arrive today but unfortunately not View attachment 4804486View attachment 4804487


what do we have here my friend ? thanks!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 23, 2021)

Just limped around the home grows. Kid's garlic was transplanted late. Bit of def. Coming back quick. Orchids are due for a soak and lemons are driving me crazy with leaf drop from cold and over due top dressing when not being used. The Gladiola did not stratify. Popping seed bulbs instead of roots. We tried. And a purple hyacinth is just going crazy. And I missed the lawn and garden restock because I couldn't get out that day. Bummer. Told it was a large live trash run.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 23, 2021)

My purple shamrock has endured it all. From summer temps of 108° to freezing. It's in a pot on the covered porch. Going on 6 years.

Talk about an easy pretty plant. It wants for nothing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 23, 2021)

I would have to say my easiest plants ever were a pair of air plants I siliconed above the window in the bathroom of my old house. Just dust them once a month. Bet they are still there. Buyer loved them.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow this thread is awesome! I live in Michigan and have been trying to coax out flowers that thrive wild more than anything else on the property. My veggie garden and cannabis still take enough time to have me trying to keep it simple.

Most fun thing I let grow this year was a small patch of bull thistle. It started in the perfect spot for it so I let it go. If you have never done this it’s amazing how much life flocks to them. I don’t have anything else that attracts that much life. It was wild and gave me the impression it was highly beneficial for the overall ecosystem. Learned they are a top nectar producer.

Anyway water lillies are my absolute favorite. We have a tiny 2x4x2 pond. I love them until the deer find them just like everything else.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi fellow plant lovers has anyone used floral adhesive for air plants please? I want to find some driftwood and make air plant display thoughts? Something like this


----------



## Leeski (Jan 24, 2021)

getogrow said:


> what do we have here my friend ? thanks!


Sorry only just seen this my bad !
Both are crassula of some description mate


----------



## Leeski (Jan 24, 2021)

Man I recon I need to reduce my meds can anyone els see a gorilla chewing rosemary with a cocktail umbrella behind his ear and a Covid hair cut


----------



## getogrow (Jan 24, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Man I recon I need to reduce my meds can anyone els see a gorilla chewing rosemary with a cocktail umbrella behind his ear and a Covid hair cut View attachment 4805808


i must be on the exact same meds , i see it all !


----------



## Leeski (Jan 24, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i must be on the exact same meds , i see it all !


----------



## Beehive (Jan 24, 2021)

Right above it. There's a skull face lookIng dead right.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 24, 2021)

Left side of the head of the arrow.

Two eyes, nose hole, upper teeth.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 24, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Right above it. There's a skull face lookIng dead right.


nah , your fuckin LIT. 









im kidden , i see it too


----------



## Leeski (Jan 24, 2021)

Comfrey what a beast of a plant truly amazing I have bocking 4 and I’m moving house very shortly I dug these guys out cause it took me nearly 5 years to find this 
I literally had to break them out of the ground was minus 3 temps just bare roots potted them up and brought indoors 10 days ago I just can’t believe it I was worried I may loose them holy shit an astonishing plant


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 24, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Man I recon I need to reduce my meds can anyone els see a gorilla chewing rosemary with a cocktail umbrella behind his ear and a Covid hair cut View attachment 4805808


I see life after decades. LOL. I tried to be nice. And used a $4 mouse.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Hi fellow plant lovers has anyone used floral adhesive for air plants please? I want to find some driftwood and make air plant display thoughts? Something like this View attachment 4805528



*not my pic but seems to be common with plants  

A friend of mine uses some adhesive stuff for his coral propagation I will ask also


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Man I recon I need to reduce my meds can anyone els see a gorilla chewing rosemary with a cocktail umbrella behind his ear and a Covid hair cut View attachment 4805808


Will finish a few spliffs and report back 2 u on visuals. Haha! I kind of want to draw this gorilla u speak of. It’s a fancy ape chewing on his Rosemary.

Man- this air plant configuration is too cool. Are you going to do something of the sorts ?

Also I split my pothos up so I can start dangling them from the roof


----------



## Leeski (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4806582
> *not my pic but seems to be common with plants
> 
> A friend of mine uses some adhesive stuff for his coral propagation I will ask also


Cheers bro have seen a few vids since I posted I’m happy was just bit concerned about using glue on a living plant


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Cheers bro have seen a few vids since I posted I’m happy was just bit concerned about using glue on a living plant


Right on - thanks for sharing that pic it’s inspired something over here!

stoked u are going to do some plant art I think the two need to mesh more.. living artworks. I guess we just wait for the UPS/ Amazon guy now to bring us presents


----------



## Leeski (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Will finish a few spliffs and report back 2 u on visuals. Haha! I kind of want to draw this gorilla u speak of. It’s a fancy ape chewing on his Rosemary.
> 
> Man- this air plant configuration is too cool. Are you going to do something of the sorts ?
> 
> Also I split my pothos up so I can start dangling them from the roof


Sounds cool mate 
I looked at the gorilla face this morning and thought what da fuck what da fuck was I talking about lol
Yer going to the beach hopefully this wk I have access to few miles of Welsh beach/Estuary so hopefully will find some pieces to play with might incorporate some ships rope will see what I can find will roll a blunt take a flask of coffee and seek


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> CRASULA OVATA my very most favourite plant. When seen for the first time (ofc stolen later) in the kitchen without window when I came to Netherlands, was maybe 15cm tall with around 30 unhappy leaves (unfortunatelly do not have any foto as a proof). It was in 2017 and she experienced than almost 10 movings from to different houses. Once left month without water when I went back home to see family. When came back she was laying on the table... luckily she survived and after that my life completely changed to the best (before that it was real shit). It is said that is the plant of your happiness, just a myth probably. Fotos shows the change in 1,5 year and than 1 year. Hope she gonna love her final new house she has now...


Maybe it’s a myth? I steal a cutting back 4 u and test it


----------



## getogrow (Jan 25, 2021)

Im gonna order some air plants today. i gotta find something like that driftwood to put them in. NOT THAT piece.....if i wanted skulls and rosemary eating apes i would get them seperate.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 25, 2021)

maybe i need to back off my meds cause that piece of wood is plucked clean from hell, still on fire!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> maybe i need to back off my meds cause that piece of wood is plucked clean from hell, still on fire!


Sounds like my cat


----------



## Leeski (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Maybe it’s a myth? I steal a cutting back 4 u and test it
> 
> View attachment 4806708


Looking forward to see her growing. BTW I stole the plant  so this one can stay with you she is in more than good hands...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4806835


I just lost my coffee !! Jahaha!!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> Looking forward to see her growing. BTW I stole the plant  so this one can stay with you she is in more than good hands...


That’s why I say - I steal one for me and test the myth


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> That’s why I say - I steal one for me and test the myth


I see it like this: I did not steal her, but I saved her  I remember when was around 8 years old we havesame plant but my mother was overwatering her and the trunk rotten. Than I saw one in some chineese rest behind the window and she was huuuuge like a beast with trunk like my leg. But this one seems to be quite unhappy probably because of the pot I think. I basically do shit with the house plants exept giving them water and lot of love. Sometimes only that love and they still live. My grand mother said if it think that plants are stupid and do not feel than I am stupid without feelings. But that was completely different generation, all that flowers and cheries and strawberries fertilized with cutted gras and own compost. Nowadays you can buy everthing relatively cheap but it tastes like shit. Sorry for being too sentimental


----------



## getogrow (Jan 25, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> I see it like this: I did not steal her, but I saved her  I remember when was around 8 years old we havesame plant but my mother was overwatering her and the trunk rotten. Than I saw one in some chineese rest behind the window and she was huuuuge like a beast with trunk like my leg. But this one seems to be quite unhappy probably because of the pot I think. I basically do shit with the house plants exept giving them water and lot of love. Sometimes only that love and they still live. My grand mother said if it think that plants are stupid and do not feel than I am stupid without feelings. But that was completely different generation, all that flowers and cheries and strawberries fertilized with cutted gras and own compost. Nowadays you can buy everthing relatively cheap but it tastes like shit. Sorry for being too sentimental


your grandmother is great !!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> My grand mother said if it think that plants are stupid and do not feel than I am stupid without feelings.


She knows the secret nutrient! Many lack of; Love!!!

Sounds like my Tio Mondo


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

No apologies for the long stories - they are much appreciated here. At least for me I really enjoy them.

People rather call u clown over advices than find a commonality and grow together it’s quite a shame - I find myself getting in trouble when I get called a clown about these cannabis plants and it’s only these cannabis plants here that I see people argue but it’s ok I say it all the time... It’s a _revolution 

_


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> No apologies for the long stories - they are much appreciated here. At least for me I really enjoy them.
> 
> People rather call u clown over advices than find a commonality and grow together it’s quite a shame - I find myself getting in trouble when I get called a clown about these cannabis plants and it’s only these cannabis plants here that I see people argue but it’s ok I say it all the time... It’s a _revolution
> 
> _


To feel happy about your plants that what really matters. People are used to forgetting this is not a competiton...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> To feel happy about your plants that what really matters. People are used to forgetting this is not a competiton...


This is very true my friend - often times tempting to play the game along this way. Difficult not to but we must focus on what you say; the plants and sharing.

“Man told me he was lookin’ 4 the truth.
I told him cool I’ve been lookin’ 4 it 2”


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

I found something in the garden near old plants. Was a storm these past few days and this guy blew from out of the pile and when I saw I didn’t think anything only just maybe a muddy rock.. funny because we were talking of this thing. must have felt me saying it was weak.

Anyways I cleaned this little soggy piece off and maybe will get some roots? I am surprised it is even still somewhat alive..


----------



## getogrow (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I found something in the garden near old plants. Was a storm these past few days and this guy blew from out of the pile and when I saw I didn’t think anything only just maybe a muddy rock.. funny because we were talking of this thing. must have felt me saying it was weak.
> 
> Anyways I cleaned this little soggy piece off and maybe will get some roots? I am surprised it is even still somewhat alive..
> 
> View attachment 4806897


only YOU would find a random piece of christmas cacti laying around after a storm  purple too!!
Id throw her in a wet mix and see what comes of er.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> only YOU would find a random piece of christmas cacti laying around after a storm  purple too!!
> Id throw her in a wet mix and see what comes of er.


I found a couple cool things actually haha! Using a flashlight to watch my steps I was out this morning before the sun to try and get slow motion video of one of my monsters facing the wind  

*the video was unsuccessful but my efforts weren’t because I found some cool things.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 25, 2021)

Intrigue intrigue elaborate what did you find my friend not a lone wolf ?


----------



## Kushash (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a root on the xmas cactus cutting.
I'm mixing a new soil now for my mj grow and will eventually plant it.
The large one is still producing a few new flowers.
Happy Growing!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Intrigue intrigue elaborate what did you find my friend not a lone wolf ?


I think I mentioned it’s strange I’ve been thinking of wolves a lot lately - maybe it’s the full moon coming... get your seed ready for the 28th 

I found some pieces of a living rock that may not live - will get some photos but I think the most important find was the missing broken fingers from the statue in my garden. They now foster some ambient vibes and shelter for one of my trees


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Kushash said:


> I have a root on the xmas cactus cutting.
> I'm mixing a new soil now for my mj grow and will eventually plant it.
> The large one is still producing a few new flowers.
> Happy Growing!
> ...


how long did this take u? Hoping I get a small root myself


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> your grandmother is great !!


Thanks bro, she was...


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I think I mentioned it’s strange I’ve been thinking of wolves a lot lately - maybe it’s the full moon coming... get your seed ready for the 28th
> 
> I found some pieces of a living rock that may not live - will get some photos but I think the most important find was the missing broken fingers from the statue in my garden. They now foster some ambient vibes and shelter for one of my trees
> 
> View attachment 4807289


Pure artist. Like your ideas!


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

My grandmas flowering zamioculcas in central Europe... This is really rare here.


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I think I mentioned it’s strange I’ve been thinking of wolves a lot lately - maybe it’s the full moon coming... get your seed ready for the 28th
> 
> I found some pieces of a living rock that may not live - will get some photos but I think the most important find was the missing broken fingers from the statue in my garden. They now foster some ambient vibes and shelter for one of my trees
> 
> View attachment 4807289


How did dr grinspon smoke at the end?


----------



## Kushash (Jan 25, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> how long did this take u? Hoping I get a small root myself


Clipped it Dec 19th. Takes less time in the summer when the plant is in veg.

Give it a mist once or twice a day and it might root. they are pretty resilient.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 25, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> How did dr grinspon smoke at the end?


My friend! Tthat plant I have been abusing for a few years. The one I was showing ; It’s actually still alive and blooming !! I am trying to bring some thing back out of it that may have gone missing from the past so it is sitting nicely outside in the garden. Well actually the past week we have been fighting the storm together.

Funny you remember my friend! Thanks 4 asking 

I take branches here and there ; I made some hash with it quickly a few weeks ago - but it isn’t growing to smoke so I don’t really get 2 enjoy the full thing this time. Sample are good but u know it’s always nice when grown for goal.

some of it I have been mixing into my soils to get my new earthworms lifted like me


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 26, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> My friend! Tthat plant I have been abusing for a few years. The one I was showing ; It’s actually still alive and blooming !! I am trying to bring some thing back out of it that may have gone missing from the past so it is sitting nicely outside in the garden. Well actually the past week we have been fighting the storm together.
> 
> Funny you remember my friend! Thanks 4 asking
> 
> ...


For how long? It is almost half year already isnt it? but looks fantastic, is it really strapped on your index finger by its resin?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 26, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> For how long? It is almost half year already isnt it? but looks fantastic, is it really strapped on your index finger by its resin?


5 months and counting my friend


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

A new variety for my friends here -


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 27, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> A new variety for my friends here -
> 
> View attachment 4808566


Whats that? Looks kinda whorled...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> Whats that? Looks kinda whorled...


A revegging cannabis flower 

from this last years experiment ; many unsuccessful


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> Whats that? Looks kinda whorled...


In your description is whirled good or bad? I ask because I google it and it seems we are on the same page. Want to call the outcome WULF STAR if I can stabilize.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Or rather, WULF BONE


----------



## getogrow (Jan 27, 2021)

you got dr grimspoon!?!?!? wow . i knew there was a reason you are my idol!! did it make enough to smoke a joint ?


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 27, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> In your description is whirled good or bad? I ask because I google it and it seems we are on the same page. Want to call the outcome WULF STAR if I can stabilize.


I meant whorled phylotaxy, at least it crossed my mind when I saw her for the first time. Did not think it in some bad way, shes beautiful, just “strange”...


----------



## Bukvičák (Jan 27, 2021)

getogrow said:


> you got dr grimspoon!?!?!? wow . i knew there was a reason you are my idol!! did it make enough to smoke a joint ?


Yeah this guy is awesome! You can feel it here on the forum you do know shit about him but you know hes enjoying life and doing things he likes. Specially the plants he grows and that drawings... I consider him being an artist! I do not like this coz it stinks for asslicking so I stop now. He has my deepest respect!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

getogrow said:


> you got dr grimspoon!?!?!? wow . i knew there was a reason you are my idol!! did it make enough to smoke a joint ?


Haha I do - 2 year old plant now maybe a bit more and the one cutting outside from last years. 1 old seed and one left - it was a goal of mine to show some things from it as the truth is always hidden from us but maybe later because my focus is Chocolate Thai x Oaxacan IBL and also have a few older OG’s that I tinker with 

I have had many spliffs my favorite was the dry sifting hash from the spoon but never really grew it to smoke it


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Bukvičák said:


> Yeah this guy is awesome! You can feel it here on the forum you do know shit about him but you know hes enjoying life and doing things he likes. Specially the plants he grows and that drawings... I consider him being an artist! I do not like this coz it stinks for asslicking so I stop now. He has my deepest respect!


Wow! I do not know what 2 say but you are truly appreciated my friend - 

Happy 2 share, as you and many others inspire things here and within myself not only on the forum also outside of it. Enjoying life is funny at times.. Strange like my plants I try my best but it brings more joy knowing others are enjoying it also and perhaps in a better place than 5 minutes ago.. from simple sharing!

growing together


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

And now time for some (Salvia officinalis 'Tricolor') _tri-color sage : _one of my favorites of the mints as it doesn’t take over everything and it’s splattered with the purps!_

*maybe you guys remember the cuttings well here is now all frosty from the cold 


_


----------



## getogrow (Jan 27, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Haha I do - 2 year old plant now maybe a bit more and the one cutting outside from last years. 1 old seed and one left - it was a goal of mine to show some things from it as the truth is always hidden from us but maybe later because my focus is Chocolate Thai x Oaxacan IBL and also have a few older OG’s that I tinker with
> 
> I have had many spliffs my favorite was the dry sifting hash from the spoon but never really grew it to smoke it
> 
> ...


look at those leaves!! holy fuck! 
I have a "kandy kush" that i trully think has spoon in its genes. i describe it as a very sweet rks. it also has the giant leaves and if the environment aint just right then it will produce just like the spoon.....i'll see if i can find some ol pics...


----------



## getogrow (Jan 27, 2021)

Kandy kush, "shitty bud"


----------



## Leeski (Jan 27, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4808800
> Kandy kush, "shitty bud"


You got sticky fingers always a good sign lol


----------



## Leeski (Jan 27, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> And now time for some (Salvia officinalis 'Tricolor') _tri-color sage : _one of my favorites of the mints as it doesn’t take over everything and it’s splattered with the purps!_
> 
> *maybe you guys remember the cuttings well here is now all frosty from the cold
> 
> ...


Amazing colours


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

getogrow said:


> look at those leaves!! holy fuck!
> I have a "kandy kush" that i trully think has spoon in its genes. i describe it as a very sweet rks. it also has the giant leaves and if the environment aint just right then it will produce just like the spoon.....i'll see if i can find some ol pics...


The big leaves are from an OG monster...

this kandy kush looks really dank. I am still looking for some 91 Chem that looks similar to these strains for a while now. No luck.

do you know the rabbit hole of spoon? 100% sativa mystery genes?


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 27, 2021)

A couple my wife and I have going...
Amaryllis? I believe

Christmas Cactus

And some garlic lol


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a dozen of these blackberry plants coming in the spring sometime https://www.noursefarms.com/product/ponca/, the latest variety from the University of Arkansas breeding program-they are like the pro blackberry experts. I've also got 2 Russian quince trees, and 2 mulberry trees coming. After I plant all of those, 90% of my yard will be covered in either vegetable garden or some kind of fruiting bush or tree. I never understood the appeal of grass...


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 27, 2021)

FF


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> A couple my wife and I have going...
> Amaryllis? I believe
> View attachment 4808833
> Christmas Cactus
> ...


Oh very nice color! I am not familiar with those actually but it is a neat looking thing there. Going to have to do some research!

Christmas cactus is great I think everyone in here has a different pheno now


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4808838
> FF


4 the vampire defenses? Or is that onions.. I am unsure now


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 27, 2021)

They are two separated garlic cloves which had started sprouting, so She told me put em in soil! So I of course did.
The sprouts were maybe 3/4 of an inch long 4 days ago.
Thank you for your replies Sir.
FF


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I have a dozen of these blackberry plants coming in the spring sometime https://www.noursefarms.com/product/ponca/, the latest variety from the University of Arkansas breeding program-they are like the pro blackberry experts. I've also got 2 Russian quince trees, and 2 mulberry trees coming. After I plant all of those, 90% of my yard will be covered in either vegetable garden or some kind of fruiting bush or tree. I never understood the appeal of grass...


This is good stuff here! Hope u share some pics after the planting season. I haven’t heard of that farm/nursery - will maybe check it out sometime!

I’m sure you may know but on the soil needs of some berries calcium sometimes is locked out because of acid situations and they won’t fruit well.

I think they like tripping (acid soil) like my ‘snow-chaser’ berries but I never grown blackberry b4 so I couldn’t tell u for sure  

Grass appeal is ok - it needs lots of water for nice grass right so I think there are better options 4 the environment... it is nice to see neon green everywhere like a blanket though very dreamy. Comes and goes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

A post to inform my friends I'm pulling all my indoor houdeplants except lemons and orchids. Sciatic has kept me from them And kid moved things to improper locations and light angles. More nursing I need for me. LOL. Hopefully get back on my feet soon. If not, oh well. I can watch mold grow in the fridge. JK. Or the flower beds fill with weeds and survivors of the winter. 

Best wishes to all.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A post to inform my friends I'm pulling all my indoor houdeplants except lemons and orchids. Sciatic has kept me from them And kid moved things to improper locations and light angles. More nursing I need for me. LOL. Hopefully get back on my feet soon. If not, oh well. I can watch mold grow in the fridge. JK. Or the flower beds fill with weeds and survivors of the winter.
> 
> Best wishes to all.


Sorry about that bud! best of luck to ya sir!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Sorry about that bud! best of luck to ya sir!


TY. Tens unit or oxy will fix me or kill me soon enough. 

Best wishes on your endeavors. You got some beauties. I'm just tossing elementary stuff. Hyacinth growing horizontal. Was pretty full purple. Bottom side drying up on bloom. Neglected garlic. Too hot and under watered. Daffodils are done blooming. Nothing but some green stalks until a fridge dormancy. Poor orchids are sunburned and getting a bit of tip burn on roots. Lemons were in cold draft and over watered. Gnats in the small one. I over praised his skills. But he kept things alive. Keeping my challenges I been learning from. I can keep up with the slow growers. LMAO.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

I want a whole grow tent of cucumbers. Wonder how they’d do inside. Love cucumbers man. Especially those little pickling ones and gerkins!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I want a whole grow tent of cucumbers. Wonder how they’d do inside. Love cucumbers man. Especially those little pickling ones and gerkins!!


A single plant would fill a tent or room under the right light. How you going to control and pollinate? 

Best wishes. 

Peace.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A single plant would fill a tent or room under the right light. How you going to control and pollinate?
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Peace.


I don’t know what control and pollinate means unfortunately. Sorry. I was hoping to plant and water like cannabis and reap the rewards of delicious cucumbers lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t know what control and pollinate means unfortunately. Sorry. I was hoping to plant and water like cannabis and reap the rewards of delicious cucumbers lol


If serious? Read on how cucumbers produce vegetables. Same as weed produces seeds. Only flowers without means of transmission.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If serious? Read on how cucumbers produce vegetables. Same as weed produces seeds. Only flowers without means of transmission.


Yeah uh..... pretty serious.

will these do for a rookie?
*Parthenocarpic Varieties*
A few parthenocarpic cucumber varieties are available for home gardeners. Parthenocarpic slicers include Sweet Success, Euro-American, Socrates, Tyria, Diva, Tasty Jade and Suyo Long. County Fair 83 is a parthenocarpic pickler, but the slicers can also be harvested young and used for pickling since seeds are not a problem.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

And thought I was the only one needing to get out. TY.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I want a whole grow tent of cucumbers. Wonder how they’d do inside. Love cucumbers man. Especially those little pickling ones and gerkins!!


What's stopping u?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t know what control and pollinate means unfortunately. Sorry. I was hoping to plant and water like cannabis and reap the rewards of delicious cucumbers lol


many fruiting trees are so rewarding -
similar to cannabis I think u might find urself challenging to grow the dankest cucumbers you possibly can 

I don't know much about cucumbers but maybe u start a journey and teach us


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> many fruiting trees are so rewarding - haha similar to cannabis I think u might find urself challenging to grow the dankest cucumbers you possibly can
> 
> I don't know much about cucumbers but maybe u start a journey and teach us


I'll share my monstrosities outside. Providing I get it going. But really?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah uh..... pretty serious.
> 
> will these do for a rookie?
> *Parthenocarpic Varieties*
> A few parthenocarpic cucumber varieties are available for home gardeners. Parthenocarpic slicers include Sweet Success, Euro-American, Socrates, Tyria, Diva, Tasty Jade and Suyo Long. County Fair 83 is a parthenocarpic pickler, but the slicers can also be harvested young and used for pickling since seeds are not a problem.


Haha you have me looking into these things now. If I end up with a cucumber patch it's u to blame. HPS or LED ??

I was planning my Kiwano melon cave this is closest thing I have to cucumber. Have you heard of these? The Melon vines are Native to Africa and can grow several hundred feet. I think considered invasive -


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll share my monstrosities outside. Providing I get it going. But really? View attachment 4809267


do you have a tent full?

What's the weight on those colas my friend? Massive yields


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 27, 2021)

We want the HYDRO-cumbers 

Amber trichs or no trichs


----------



## getogrow (Jan 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I want a whole grow tent of cucumbers. Wonder how they’d do inside. Love cucumbers man. Especially those little pickling ones and gerkins!!


"control" is easy to figure out... "pollonating" is going to require you manually dumping the pollen onto the fruit at the right time. Its a job for the bees but im pretty sure you can do it manually.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 29, 2021)

getogrow said:


> "control" is easy to figure out... "pollonating" is going to require you manually dumping the pollen onto the fruit at the right time. Its a job for the bees but im pretty sure you can do it manually.


When I do Pumpkins or melons I will tie shut the exposed male flower inside of the female flower - maybe same for cucumber?


----------



## getogrow (Jan 29, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> When I do Pumpkins or melons I will tie shut the exposed male flower inside of the female flower - maybe same for cucumber?


Im sure its the same. 
Can you explain "tie shut inside the female flower" to a dummy ? Thanks mister!


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 31, 2021)

My 5 year old African mask finally shot a second Winter flower this year. Progresss!View attachment 4811899


----------



## getogrow (Jan 31, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> My 5 year old African mask finally shot a second Winter flower this year. Progresss!View attachment 4811899View attachment 4812060View attachment 4812061


I been trying to get my hands on these! my favorite elephant ears! I have never seen a flower come up....thats cool as shit. i been growing regular green elephant ears for about 5 or 6 years now. i plant um outside and dig um up every winter. These CANNOT be overwatered outdoors, they literally dont mind sitting in water. My biggest ones are the ones i water the most. 

They are getting real popular here but i still aint found a "black one" like yours for sale. im gonna stop by mother natures house and grab me a bulb or 4 of them.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 31, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I been trying to get my hands on these! my favorite elephant ears! I have never seen a flower come up....thats cool as shit. i been growing regular green elephant ears for about 5 or 6 years now. i plant um outside and dig um up every winter. These CANNOT be overwatered outdoors, they literally dont mind sitting in water. My biggest ones are the ones i water the most.
> 
> They are getting real popular here but i still aint found a "black one" like yours for sale. im gonna stop by mother natures house and grab me a bulb or 4 of them.


Believe it or not I picked this lovely specimen up at Walmart randomly years ago. I planted in thick soil and stunted it for a long time. Then transplanted to a mix with more coco instead of peat and it’s been doing better ever since.

the flower only come in January and it’ssuch a weird inconspicuous thing you’d almost miss it when it’s dies off a few weeks later.

I’ve been contemplating separating into multiple plants. I guess the bulbs are easy to separate and repot kinda like aloe Vera pups. Never tried though.

they are cool plants though. Never brought mine outside though. Poisonous to animals and cats especially if I remember right


----------



## getogrow (Jan 31, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Believe it or not I picked this lovely specimen up at Walmart randomly years ago. I planted in thick soil and stunted it for a long time. Then transplanted to a mix with more coco instead of peat and it’s been doing better ever since.
> 
> the flower only come in January and it’ssuch a weird inconspicuous thing you’d almost miss it when it’s dies off a few weeks later.
> 
> ...


they are very easy to split up but very hard to see without digging them up all the way. They are so hardy that im not sure you could hurt them no matter what you do as long as you put them back into water.

All this being said is based off mother natures medium and environment , im sure things are way different indoors. Mine go into very clay like soil in the spring. Although im sure if you prepped the hole with aeration , they would grow double the size but also need more water.

I just started an indoor one a few days ago....i got bored 

Thats about 75% used FFOF and 25% coco chunks.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 31, 2021)

getogrow said:


> they are very easy to split up but very hard to see without digging them up all the way. They are so hardy that im not sure you could hurt them no matter what you do as long as you put them back into water.
> 
> All this being said is based off mother natures medium and environment , im sure things are way different indoors. Mine go into very clay like soil in the spring. Although im sure if you prepped the hole with aeration , they would grow double the size but also need more water.
> 
> ...


nice. I’m just gunna dunp the whole container and see what I’m looking with the roots.
I also wonder if benefials like great white or something could be applied


----------



## getogrow (Jan 31, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> nice. I’m just gunna dunp the whole container and see what I’m looking with the roots.
> I also wonder if benefials like great white or something could be applied


Im 100% they can be applied! im not 100% they will help but i put myco on everything with a root. Sure cant hurt, they are either gonna thrive and reproduce or they are going to die ...no big deal! (if they die then the roots didnt need the assistance which just shows you have a great mix , full of organic goodies. )


soil


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 1, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Im sure its the same.
> Can you explain "tie shut inside the female flower" to a dummy ? Thanks mister!


sorry for the late reply -

valleys & peaks 

as for explaining; we can just grow some together and will show with pictures if this is ok -



These are my favorite variety known as Kiwano or popular known as African Horned Mellon or the best one, the Spike Melon. I am not an expert melon person but have grown a few before so this should be fun


----------



## getogrow (Feb 2, 2021)

i dont have any cuc seeds....i got pumpkin seeds from what i thought was "super pumpkins' until the city came out and fixed the leak. Apparently there was a LOT of water leaking right under my pumpkins. At the very end of summer they made a last ditch effort to climb my tree and show me two more small pumpkins.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 3, 2021)

My collection so far


----------



## getogrow (Feb 3, 2021)

How long will it take for the orchids to die off ? I just repotted mine, it was in the same thing as yours leeski.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi mate the double orchid has been Going for 12 months now


----------



## getogrow (Feb 3, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Hi mate the double orchid has been Going for 12 months now


Double ? Does it have two stems ? 
Did the flowers stay on for the whole 12 months or how did that work so far ? 
Thanks sir!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 4, 2021)

For my cucumbers I have these open pollinated seedless ones. No male flowers, no hand pollination.


I also have got two of these dragon breath seeds to sprout (supposed to be hotter than the Carolina reaper)(66% germination rate)


I am also looking forward to starting these giant pumpkin seeds for this summer soon


Here is my DWC jalapeno taking its time


Next to it is my DWC cherry tomato under a sf1000


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4820665


thats a damn healthy start sir! root goes in calmag and the other end is strung arcoss the whole house....


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4820840


every single one of those is a "pup" , correct ?


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> every single one of those is a "pup" , correct ?


Hopefully! None have poked roots yet exception of a few in the back there which were already slightly developed. I narrowed down to the best candidates over the weekend and also grabbed a few new things 

it’s been a hell of a year so far - for everyone I am sure. hopeful we get to all catch a break soon

How’s the plants?


----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Hopefully! None have poked roots yet exception of a few in the back there which were already slightly developed. I narrowed down to the best candidates over the weekend and also grabbed a few new things
> 
> it’s been a hell of a year so far - for everyone I am sure. hopeful we get to all catch a break soon
> 
> How’s the plants?


Every thing is great! thank you sir! My orchid flowers are falling off , i dont know if i overwatered it or they are just falling off naturally. Pretty much every plant i have has new growth on it...im very happy. 
I need some of them sucs bad! Ive only got a couple and those are my favorite by far. 

Dark lord is growing slower then the other two philodendrons i have. (lemon lime and imperial red) but its popping its second new leaf out.... the dark red is beautiful.


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Every thing is great! thank you sir! My orchid flowers are falling off , i dont know if i overwatered it or they are just falling off naturally. Pretty much every plant i have has new growth on it...im very happy.
> I need some of them sucs bad! Ive only got a couple and those are my favorite by far.
> 
> Dark lord is growing slower then the other two philodendrons i have. (lemon lime and imperial red) but its popping its second new leaf out.... the dark red is beautiful.


Wonderful things! That’s good to hear - We need abstract artful glorious pics of these plants my friend! The Dark lord sounds fascinating  

An update on the kalanchoe we took the head off. Rooted and grown!!





also - another favorite but not sure many people don’t like collards but the purps is great on the purple collards


----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)

I love collards! Normally collard greens but in this case collard purples! 

Your kalancho tips are spikey.....mine is little round leaves....i'll get some pics...


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I love collards! Normally collard greens but in this case collard purples!
> 
> Your kalancho tips are spikey.....mine is little round leaves....i'll get some pics...


The round leaves are little puppers; I removed all of them to root her up ; those are what will turn into big puppers eventually maybe u see roots coming out of them when drought comes (if it does)


----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The round leaves are little puppers; I removed all of them to root her up ; those are what will turn into big puppers eventually maybe u see roots coming out of them when drought comes (if it does)


yes , i am seeing roots on the end of each bunch of leaves or whatever it is...


----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## getogrow (Feb 9, 2021)

Got me a new toy over the weekend. Got a rosin press. 5ton. I been baked outta my fuckin mind trying to figure it out. I been smoking dirty BHO for a few years so its gotta be better on me.


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## getogrow (Feb 10, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> View attachment 4821536View attachment 4821537


Whats the pink and black leaf thing ? 
Whats that flower coming off of ? 
Thank you sir!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Whats the pink and black leaf thing ?
> Whats that flower coming off of ?
> Thank you sir!


The flower is off of a Geranium plant my son brought home couple years ago. Turned that thing into a beast lol 
The other plant though, I have no idea. I inherited some plants after my wife's grandma passed and none came with any info.
Might try that google app thing that identifies stuff


----------



## getogrow (Feb 10, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> The flower is off of a Geranium plant my son brought home couple years ago. Turned that thing into a beast lol
> The other plant though, I have no idea. I inherited some plants after my wife's grandma passed and none came with any info.
> Might try that google app thing that identifies stuff


That app is cool as shit. it didnt work for my succulent but it works for most everything else!


----------



## getogrow (Feb 18, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The round leaves are little puppers; I removed all of them to root her up ; those are what will turn into big puppers eventually maybe u see roots coming out of them when drought comes (if it does)


So i planted some of the lil puppers coming off the klochoe tops.....lil tiny roots coming off them and they pulled right off the main plant so i figured, why not?
They went from lil green specs in the spagmoss to a more seeable form....will they grow ?


----------



## getogrow (Feb 18, 2021)

spider plant, purple velvet cut and a cuban oregano cut in a stick....


----------



## getogrow (Feb 20, 2021)

FREE MISTERGRAFIK !!


----------



## getogrow (Feb 20, 2021)

@rollitup What the hell happened to Mister ? 

Personal bullshit or is there a reason for his departure ?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 20, 2021)

getogrow said:


> @rollitup What the hell happened to Mister ?
> 
> Personal bullshit or is there a reason for his departure ?



I have no idea.

Sometimes misters become clogged and need to be replaced.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2021)

Well I would be one person who would really appreciate it if the matter could be looked into and maybe it would be possible for him to get another chance I would really appreciate it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I would be one person who would really appreciate it if the matter could be looked into and maybe it would be possible for him to get another chance I would really appreciate itView attachment 4831986


He bit me pretty hard. All good. I forgave him. But if bit someone wrongly? A time out may be in order. And I can see justifications if in the corner. 

Wish him the best. Moral I believe is to mind your tongue and actions. We all "except you" are still prone to over react impulsively. 

I'll leave it at that. This thread tingles the sixth sense.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I would be one person who would really appreciate it if the matter could be looked into and maybe it would be possible for him to get another chance I would really appreciate it


I would really appreciate it too. Very helpful most of the time.
If he does not deserve to be a part of us then I fully support the decision but if this is one of those decisions made in haste (like most on this website) then I fully support a jury trial 

FREEMISTERGRAFIK!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Here's some cheer. Spring is close. My son's lemon tree grew 6" in the last 3 weeks. Both his and mine are throwing growth tips. Gonna be topping this summer. Second from seed. Over 5'. He did well. A shame that I only have 8' 5" ceilings. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Kinda weird only having 2 lemon trees, 2 dendrobium orchids, 1 vanda orchid and 3 hyacinths indoors. Air quality of house feels off. The hyacinths , lemons and vanda are growing again. Dendrobiums are having fits. Need a repot. Medium is spent. 

Have to dig my way into this for my supplies. Guess I drop some more leaves until then. As long as I have root growth. GRRRRR!


----------



## getogrow (Feb 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A shame that I only have 8' 5" ceilings. LOL.


What do you need ceilings for ? Rip that junk out and give her some more room to grow!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 20, 2021)

getogrow said:


> What do you need ceilings for ? Rip that junk out and give her some more room to grow!


In my living room? Although a cathedral in there would be nice.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In my living room? Although a cathedral in there would be nice.


Sure, right in the living room! cathedral just for the one plant  Go hard or dont go!


----------



## getogrow (Feb 21, 2021)

My first philodendron cutting. 
And an update on my dark lord:


----------



## getogrow (Feb 21, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> The flower is off of a Geranium plant my son brought home couple years ago. Turned that thing into a beast lol
> The other plant though, I have no idea. I inherited some plants after my wife's grandma passed and none came with any info.
> Might try that google app thing that identifies stuff


i just used the google app on your plant. Its a croton plant. i need one BAD! thanks for the pics sir!


----------



## Tiflis (Feb 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i just used the google app on your plant. Its a croton plant. i need one BAD! thanks for the pics sir!


I never got around getting the app, thanks for sharing your find!


----------



## Millo (Feb 22, 2021)

My collection of primroses that I will plant outside once the earth unfreezes


----------



## getogrow (Feb 22, 2021)

This one has been going for about 6 months with about 2 or 3 tbsp of soil. Just now started feeding her lightly. This lil girl will prove that plants dont really get rootbound but just run out of food. 



soil


----------



## Millo (Feb 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4834015
> 
> This one has been going for about 6 months with about 2 or 3 tbsp of soil. Just now started feeding her lightly. This lil girl will prove that plants dont really get rootbound but just run out of food.
> 
> ...


That's actually quite amazing. She must be strong


----------



## getogrow (Feb 22, 2021)

Millo said:


> That's actually quite amazing. She must be strong


Just like weed.... you just take a clone anywhere you want on her and plant it or throw in into a cup of water.... this is cuban oregeno , it roots so fast , you wont need to pot them in water , just plant them into any ol soil and they will grow. yes its very hardy. 

My next tiny plant is going to be a bonsai weed plant in a solo cup. Im going to practice bonsai techniques on a weed plant because its the fastest growing plant i have. Its going to be tough to keep her fed right.


----------



## Millo (Feb 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Just like weed.... you just take a clone anywhere you want on her and plant it or throw in into a cup of water.... this is cuban oregeno , it roots so fast , you wont need to pot them in water , just plant them into any ol soil and they will grow. yes its very hardy.
> 
> My next tiny plant is going to be a bonsai weed plant in a solo cup. Im going to practice bonsai techniques on a weed plant because its the fastest growing plant i have. Its going to be tough to keep her fed right.


You might want to take a look at r/cannabonsai on reddit. People do some amazing things with time and patience


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> @rollitup What the hell happened to Mister ?
> 
> Personal bullshit or is there a reason for his departure ?


He's on Overgrow now.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 22, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He's on Overgrow now.


another site ? Never even heard of that one


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> another site ? Never even heard of that one


Ya.


----------



## Millo (Feb 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> My collection of primroses that I will plant outside once the earth unfreezes


Done. Plus some spices


----------



## getogrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> Done. Plus some spices


Im gonna have to snatch me some of them primroses....i like them a lot.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 24, 2021)

todays haul... some new succs , my favorite!


----------



## getogrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Close ups of what appears to be 3 different species in one pot and the stick one in the other pot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4834015
> 
> This one has been going for about 6 months with about 2 or 3 tbsp of soil. Just now started feeding her lightly. This lil girl will prove that plants dont really get rootbound but just run out of food.
> 
> ...


You and the geodes. I'm still stealing it. Get some use from my over priced rocks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Starting to acquire some goodies to fill the wasted space in my outdoor grow. Beets, 3 kinds of mixed Spanish peppers, parsnips and shallots so far. Snow is melting. Getting the itch. Added 2 Hyacinths to my toy indoor. As well as an Italian sweet basil and and Asian cilantro. My boy wants to try indoor herbs again. Might not graze them to death this round. But I'm upto 10 indoors again after tossing all my basic plants a little while ago.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Starting to acquire some goodies to fill the wasted space in my outdoor grow. Beets, 3 kinds of mixed Spanish peppers, parsnips and shallots so far. Snow is melting. Getting the itch. Added 2 Hyacinths to my toy indoor. As well as an Italian sweet basil and and Asian cilantro. My boy wants to try indoor herbs again. Might not graze them to death this round. But I'm upto 10 indoors again after tossing all my basic plants a little while ago. View attachment 4836191


What do we have in the middle for light ? is that a geode with a light in it?

"graze them to death"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> What do we have in the middle for light ? is that a geode with a light in it?
> 
> "graze them to death"


Looks like a Himalayan rock salt light


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 25, 2021)

Wait how would you say that would it be called rock salt or salt rock mmmmm


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait how would you say that would it be called rock salt or salt rock mmmmm


Depends on smashed or not. LOl.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Well I have got fungus gnats in my dendrobiums again. Need to get potting mix out soon. Yet I have been pondering aquiring a few of these to gaurd my indoor plants from flying pest. Been considering it for a couple years. Always looking for natures gaurd dogs. But look. Highly eye appealing. And heartier than venus fly traps. Moe effective as well. 




__





sun dew carnivorous plants - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> What do we have in the middle for light ? is that a geode with a light in it?
> 
> "graze them to death"


I upgraded the light to an HID mini bulb. Rock gets too hot to touch. Emits more ozone and fries gnats on contact. Clean up the bodies every morning. LMAO.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Well I have got fungus gnats in my dendrobiums again. Need to get potting mix out soon. Yet I have been pondering aquiring a few of these to gaurd my indoor plants from flying pest. Been considering it for a couple years. Always looking for natures gaurd dogs. But look. Highly eye appealing. And heartier than venus fly traps. Moe effective as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grow store lady has these....me and my son are all over um every time we go. i dont want them because they eat bug i dont really have. gnats are her main source of food for them things. Its not the same exact species but im willing to bet your gnats will disappear!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Looking at these in the warm sun brought a smile and optimistic thoughts. A wish for sunshine and pretty things for all.


----------



## Millo (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looking at these in the warm sun brought a smile and optimistic thoughts. A wish for sunshine and pretty things for all. View attachment 4837763


Those smell amazing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Took my boy out shopping with me for physical support if needed. Went to home depot to see if I could get a new splitter for one of my CCTV power supplies. He wandered off to lawn and garden while I was disappointed. No splitter. Grabbed multi color carrots, broccoli, roma tomatoes, yellow pear cherry tomatoes, Mixed salad greens, fancy sweet bell peppers. I hope he is digging and amending the holes we are going to need. But all organic and I'm behind him. Good for kids. And adults. All organic. But $2.49 for a pack of seeds? What is this world coming to?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Here's a sincere quetion. If I use a 1500W radiant oil filled radiator in a 6'x3'x6' with 2 40W LED's, what is the lowest actual temp I can safely start my early and cold veggies? Hoping to start peppers as well. But scared from past cold snaps. Thank you for any thoughts. And greenhouse will be on deck in full sun.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here's a sincere quetion. If I use a 1500W radiant oil filled radiator in a 6'x3'x6' with 2 40W LED's, what is the lowest actual temp I can safely start my early and cold veggies? Hoping to start peppers as well. But scared from past cold snaps. Thank you for any thoughts. And greenhouse will be on deck in full sun.


I'm not sure about actual temperatures that you can grow peppers but I do know that the ornamental Thai Dragon peppers I believe that's the name of them but they are a very hearty pepper


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

Here is one of my favorite little plants s*** now I can't remember the name of it I know that it is a Irish weed ha ha ha ha ha ha the leaves open every morning and close at night


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm not sure about actual temperatures that you can grow peppers but I do know that the ornamental Thai Dragon peppers I believe that's the name of them but they are a very hearty pepper


If talking about ones that grow upwards like tulips? I grew them 2 years ago. Impressive decor. Great taste. Burn your throat hard.LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here is one of my favorite little plants s*** now I can't remember the name of it I know that it is a Irish weed ha ha ha ha ha ha the leaves open every morning and close at nightView attachment 4838583


You should try a sensitivity plant. They are fun. They tolerate kids and us touching them for the rapid closing action really well. Just don't let them grow outdoors in ground. Invasive and prolific.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If talking about ones that grow upwards like tulips? I grew them 2 years ago. Impressive decor. Great taste. Burn your throat hard.LOL.


 yup thems the one's love making hot wings sauce out of them they make a good base to start with


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Not entertained to satisfaction in the threads. Going to grow cat grass with soil less method. Old easy way. New improvement of a top layer of well amended soil or water soluble fert for improved vigor and durability against the cats. Just a test run. If cats like it? I'll grow cat size sand box full. Have to keep mine distracted. Greens are good to them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not entertained to satisfaction in the threads. Going to grow cat grass with soil less method. Old easy way. New improvement of a top layer of well amended soil or water soluble fert for improved vigor and durability against the cats. Just a test run. If cats like it? I'll grow cat size sand box full. Have to keep mine distracted. Greens are good to them.


I say hello sir. been watching your in and out. Figured something to do in reality there. Left you be. Hope well. 

Here's my start on cat grass. Glad it is easy stuff. I need one of those inversion racks. All possible human stances and positions Suck right now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Okay for any of interest. One reused deli meat container. hole cut out in center. One small root veg net bag. Cut bag to wider than container. Rinse seeds under neutral temp tap water> Add to mesh after seating it about an inch to two bellow top edge. Spread washed seeds. Fill container to just touching seeds if not using a heat mat. Till seeds float if you are. Place in indirect light of window or on a heat mat. Change water daily. 3-5 days and we can talk about fortifying and transplanting options.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

After sitting here staring at the walls and decor. I think I will aerate the rye(cat grass) seeds. Avoid the daily water changes and increase health a bit. A box full of small pumps and goodies in storage. I'll post the set up when I can make noise again.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> After sitting here staring at the walls and decor. I think I will aerate the rye(cat grass) seeds. Avoid the daily water changes and increase health a bit. A box full of small pumps and goodies in storage. I'll post the set up when I can make noise again.


Wife said "Hell no!", on a full time air pump in living room. My big boy bubbling orchids for 24hrs/week drives her crazy already. Guess I just spritz with H2O2 when changing water, Damn I'm lazy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Another post trying to find someone getting ready for outdoors. 

But the cat grass after 24 hours and water change. We have germ and taps starting. And the cheap container keeps getting to around 80F on a 76F solid stale mat. ????? Bit too warm for them. Cooler crop. Grass.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here's a sincere quetion. If I use a 1500W radiant oil filled radiator in a 6'x3'x6' with 2 40W LED's, what is the lowest actual temp I can safely start my early and cold veggies? Hoping to start peppers as well. But scared from past cold snaps. Thank you for any thoughts. And greenhouse will be on deck in full sun.


I wouldnt go under 55f ish. Im sure you would do fine if a little bit cooler but ill stick with that number. thats assuming you are starting them in containers and not the ground. They will grow like crazy at 60+



MICHI-CAN said:


> Another post trying to find someone getting ready for outdoors.
> 
> But the cat grass after 24 hours and water change. We have germ and taps starting. And the cheap container keeps getting to around 80F on a 76F solid stale mat. ????? Bit too warm for them. Cooler crop. Grass.


Maybe put it on the floor so its a bit cooler ?

What are you planning to do with this grass again ? Hey , i cant say anything, i literally got a serving dish with weeds from outside in it.  soon it will be herbs , i think...


----------



## getogrow (Mar 3, 2021)

Here is a question for you @MICHI-CAN Does this orchid look ok and what is my goal while its not in flower ? 

Thats the overall look of her. I cut the stem with the flower because it had a "rot" spot in it. Should i cut the stem off all the way?

The medium stays very dry i think. I flood her with water about every 10 days ish. It all runs through the bottom. (The spagmoss it came in is probably keeping it alive with moisture....im not sure. 

Any tips or advice to give ? Thank you sir.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Here is a question for you @MICHI-CAN Does this orchid look ok and what is my goal while its not in flower ?
> View attachment 4842753
> Thats the overall look of her. I cut the stem with the flower because it had a "rot" spot in it. Should i cut the stem off all the way?View attachment 4842754
> 
> ...


It looks better than most I see. Nice roots. 7-10 days is my water schedule depending on humidity. Just keep it out of direct light, ph 5.5-6.5 and fertilize under 200PM. I use a synthetic. Sucks but very good. MSU fertilizer. Only fert once per month. And add calcium and P when daylight starts to shorten. Better buds. LOL. Nice plants.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I wouldnt go under 55f ish. Im sure you would do fine if a little bit cooler but ill stick with that number. thats assuming you are starting them in containers and not the ground. They will grow like crazy at 60+
> 
> 
> Maybe put it on the floor so its a bit cooler ?
> ...


In ground raised bed. Was thinking 45. TY. 

Cat grass is just a chew toy. I have addicts for my nip. Decided to grow some rye for a try. Makes healthy nasty beverages for us as well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

Well almost 36 hours on the grass. Moving. Moved my temp probe. Have 68 in water now. Cats ate almost the entire new cilantro plant. It may make it yet. LOL. Have coriander seeds in my pantry if not. And yes people. Coriander is cilantro. And in most kitchens now. 

Peace and luck.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Mar 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Well almost 36 hours on the grass. Moving. Moved my temp probe. Have 68 in water now. Cats ate almost the entire new cilantro plant. It may make it yet. LOL. Have coriander seeds in my pantry if not. And yes people. Coriander is cilantro. And in most kitchens now.
> 
> Peace and luck. View attachment 4842937


Nice. I just started a round of cat grass last week and my kitty is already feasting on it. Ironic how the saying is "like watching grass grow," but grass actually germinates and grows very fast compared to other plants...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> Nice. I just started a round of cat grass last week and my kitty is already feasting on it. Ironic how the saying is "like watching grass grow," but grass actually germinates and grows very fast compared to other plants...


Only under good conditions. Ever heard the corn grow on a summer night? It is a real thing. 

Grow your cats plenty of greens. Better than any commercial food for them. And just massive weeds if you get it half right.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Mar 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only under good conditions. Ever heard the corn grow on a summer night? It is a real thing.
> 
> Grow your cats plenty of greens. Better than any commercial food for them. And just massive weeds if you get it half right.


So do you put those sprouts in dirt or fertilize them at all? I'm thinking about using two 6" pots and alternating sowing seeds every other week (one sprouting under lights and one set out for eating, and whatever doesn't get eaten after a week I'll just mulch back into the dirt). Wondering if I will ever have to amend or top dress, I'm guessing nutrient use will be pretty minimal.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It looks better than most I see. Nice roots. 7-10 days is my water schedule depending on humidity. Just keep it out of direct light, ph 5.5-6.5 and fertilize under 200PM. I use a synthetic. Sucks but very good. MSU fertilizer. Only fert once per month. And add calcium and P when daylight starts to shorten. Better buds. LOL. Nice plants.


Thats great news! i been using up good real estate just to keep her in direct sunlight. i'll move her now. Thank you sir!


----------



## getogrow (Mar 4, 2021)

Im training the dog shit outta my cuban oregeno in the geode. Its getting cool looking. im gonna bend and pull and let her fill out then show her off....one or two weeks tops.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2021)

Half way into day 4. My high temps slowed me down . More movement since correcting yesterday. Be adding starter mix tomorrow until full soil conversion. I have some chewy oatmeal but mostly germinated seed.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's to all of us that clone with rubber gloves razor blades cloning domes cloning machines in all manners of ways of cloningand needed to give a shout out to miss kitty and to As always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here's to all of us that clone with rubber gloves razor blades cloning domes cloning machines in all manners of ways of cloningView attachment 4843790and needed to give a shout out to miss kitty and to View attachment 4843799As always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


I prefer some alcohol for tools. Some for me and wee wee wee! Clones are natures greatest gift to date.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I prefer some alcohol for tools. Some for me and wee wee wee! Clones are natures greatest gift to date.


You started it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You started it


With your advice on three circles to draw a skull that's how you started that ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## getogrow (Mar 6, 2021)

I start with good intentions....i use alcohol to get the oil off the razor, then i cut some clones.....then a month goes by and i pick up that rusted ass blade , rinse her off in cold tap water , then cut some more. 

If the damn rooting hormone aint right next to me then im not using any! I have a thing of walmart powder that last years and i have lil gel jugs laying everywhere and if they aint in my reaching distance then i dont use either. Over the years i have learned if the mother is super healthy , then the environment is the only concern to see roots and have them in pots in less then 10 days. 


soil


----------



## Severed Tongue (Mar 6, 2021)

when I got a kitten in Jan, 1st thing he'd did was destroy my 6 months old baby Avacado tree, I was kinda sad.

Put in the veg tent a month ago and in the last couple days a new set of leaves has popped.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 6, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> when I got a kitten in Jan, 1st thing he'd did was destroy my 6 months old baby Avacado tree, I was kinda sad.
> 
> Put in the veg tent a month ago and in the last couple days a new set of leaves has popped.
> 
> ...


put that sucker in some good soil! Love seeing plants brought back to life!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

getogrow said:


> put that sucker in some good soil! Love seeing plants brought back to life!


This was a 6" shrub. Cat's ate everything. Didn't leave a scrap. Only cilantro. But I'm bringing it back. Asian variety is hard to buy here.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Mar 6, 2021)

getogrow said:


> put that sucker in some good soil! Love seeing plants brought back to life!


I discovered this way of growing Avacado trees on YouTube last fall, as I was researching hydroponics, thought it was neat, so tried it out.

I only eat them in summer when I'm cycling lots, so this year I'm going to root every seed and grow em like this. They are really slow though, took a couple weeks just for the tap root to get large enough. I'm hoping using the grow lights might speed it up.

It's a funny thing...

I never really thought about growing from seeds of "food" I bought at grocery store until last year either. Now I have California and Serrano Peppers, fresh Garlic chives, and excited to plant some pumpkins in couple weeks.

Now I'm eyeballing vegetables contemplating if I could grow it, everytime I'm shopping groceries lol...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

It is a good feeling when you harvest your own seeds. And a bigger sense of pride in the independence you now have. 

Cat grass only met one cat's approval. Guess they just like a nip better. LOL. 

Wife agreed to the kid and I putting the mini greenhouse in the living room again. Glad she loves her cukes and container plants for her decor. Soon. Is getting warm.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 6, 2021)

Mine took a puke today.

She's still my little buddy because I understand. But damn. Hurl it outside(I let her give love hugs to the birds in the backyard. I don't ask questions.)

I've seen her take a leak in the backyard. But when it's a number 2. She'll come inside.

Damn fat stinking feline. My little buddy. She doesn't like anyone else. She doesn't like being nervous.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2021)

yellow forsythia.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Alright. Been seriously slacking under threat of physical punishment. @getogrow I'm now going hard at forcing my orchids to growth and flower after over a year of controlled suitability above dormancy. Vanda hated it. LOL. My dendrobium antler type blue twinkle is now in my white oak, sphagnum, lava rock and phal pre mix. My vanda will get a loose weaving of coarse,long, coconut fiber and sphagnum through the roots at about 4-5" from the crown. I will be watering via mist with de chlorinated tap water every other day for the vanda. And every third day for the dendrobiums. Once weekly using 16-16-16 organic water soluble @ 1 Tsp / quart. No PPM or ph. I shared basic health. Just pulling the intensive care specimins back. Hope to share massive spikes of bloom come late summer. And I'll share my flower routine if I got this right this time.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 21, 2021)

The course , long fibered coco is a great mix! I think the orchid like it too. If it was a little cheaper i would use it as a base for all my soils. The spagmoss holds a ton of moisture and regular peat moss can help with ph. (along with bark and such)

Im following you sir , i want to see the orchids rebloom!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> The course , long fibered coco is a great mix! I think the orchid like it too. If it was a little cheaper i would use it as a base for all my soils. The spagmoss holds a ton of moisture and regular peat moss can help with ph. (along with bark and such)
> 
> Im following you sir , i want to see the orchids rebloom!


TY. My Dendrobium was a massive 2 gallon plant my neighbors almost killed over water and feeding. After a $100 price tag. I managed to salvage about 8 canes with barely any roots or leaves. 2 springs after just keeping active only, I have root growth again. Here is a peek at this scary project. Made 2 so I can return to the neighbor upon success. My vanda was a store abused. Root rot, infection, sun and nute burn. I had to remove over half the main root stem and even more of the roots. As well as 6" of leaves. Didn't remove enough. A touch of fungal issue still. Get it outdoors here soon and she will recover now. 

As for coco. I LOVE stuff. In all my soils, almost. I buy bulk in rolls by the yard here. And just a $1 planter of it if I just need a bit at a use. Frugal here.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

I suck at orchids, I do way better with my begonias and calatheas. Can’t wait to see the blooms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> I suck at orchids, I do way better with my begonias and calatheas. Can’t wait to see the blooms.


Phals and I don't play well together. Dumb luck on the others. Except high altitude cold climate varieties. No more of them. I had to keep a vampire in a refrigerator. Literally. The blue twinkle is a favorite. Still uncommon and really intricate spikes of dozens of blooms. Can't wait to finally see her. Vanda is average burgundy mottled pink moth type. No scented any longer. Some are amazing. Others are disgusting rot smell. LOL. I'll keep it posted no matter what once I get to go outside and my conditions are better suited to the task. 

And orchids are easy after you stop trying to treat them as our house plants or science experiments. Keep trying. But on clearance after they drop their flowers. I have only paid over $5 one time for an orchid. "Don't mail order in winter at your house." OOPS!


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Alright. Been seriously slacking under threat of physical punishment. @getogrow I'm now going hard at forcing my orchids to growth and flower after over a year of controlled suitability above dormancy. Vanda hated it. LOL. My dendrobium antler type blue twinkle is now in my white oak, sphagnum, lava rock and phal pre mix. My vanda will get a loose weaving of coarse,long, coconut fiber and sphagnum through the roots at about 4-5" from the crown. I will be watering via mist with de chlorinated tap water every other day for the vanda. And every third day for the dendrobiums. Once weekly using 16-16-16 organic water soluble @ 1 Tsp / quart. No PPM or ph. I shared basic health. Just pulling the intensive care specimins back. Hope to share massive spikes of bloom come late summer. And I'll share my flower routine if I got this right this time.


Just a few of the probably 80 or so houseplants I keep. I lost count. My favorites are a very bonsai-ish variegated begonias and my monstera.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Phals and I don't play well together. Dumb luck on the others. Except high altitude cold climate varieties. No more of them. I had to keep a vampire in a refrigerator. Literally. The blue twinkle is a favorite. Still uncommon and really intricate spikes of dozens of blooms. Can't wait to finally see her. Vanda is average burgundy mottled pink moth type. No scented any longer. Some are amazing. Others are disgusting rot smell. LOL. I'll keep it posted no matter what once I get to go outside and my conditions are better suited to the task.
> 
> And orchids are easy after you stop trying to treat them as our house plants or science experiments. Keep trying. But on clearance after they drop their flowers. I have only paid over $5 one time for an orchid. "Don't mail order in winter at your house." OOPS!


Giving me courage to try an orchid again. I love em but I’m a certified orchid killer. Lol. I’ll find one after they lose the flowers and try again. I can stand to lose 5 dollars. They are gorgeous.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Just a few of the probably 80 or so houseplants I keep. I lost count. My favorites are a very bonsai-ish variegated begonias and my monstera.


Nice. Cats here. Issues always. And the dracenia stole the shot for me. Had a 5' 8 top in my single years. And my favorite are Wandering Jews "purple passion" plants.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Just a few of the probably 80 or so houseplants I keep. I lost count. My favorites are a very bonsai-ish variegated begonias and my monstera.


I also keep alive my grandmas RIP 35 year old umbrella plant. Talk about pressure lol.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nice. Cats here. Issues always. And the dracenia stole the shot for me. Had a 5' 8 top in my single years. And my favorite are Wandering Jews "purple passion" plants.


Yes!! Love the draconias! I keep a few. I have one wandering Jew and I don’t think she likes me. But we’re figuring it out!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Yes!! Love the draconias! I keep a few. I have one wandering Jew and I don’t think she likes me. But we’re figuring it out!


Add a Tbsp of whole milk to your water one a month. Blooms will smell like spoiled milk. But it will explode. Full sun hanging was my best.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Add a Tbsp of whole milk to your water one a month. Blooms will smell like spoiled milk. But it will explode. Full sun hanging was my best.


I’m trusting you. I’ll try it. I’ve done rice water and even banana water but not milk! I’m gonna be asking for your bloom picture by the end of summer. I visited an orchid garden in Hawaii over ten years ago. It was the craziest. place. They come in so many different varieties.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> I’m trusting you. I’ll try it. I’ve done rice water and even banana water but not milk! I’m gonna be asking for your bloom picture by the end of summer. I visited an orchid garden in Hawaii over ten years ago. It was the craziest. place. They come in so many different varieties.


My senile mother in law killed mine after almost 18 years from a cutting.,by dumping her cold coffee in it. Thought she was watering it. I didn't catch it until it was too late.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My senile mother in law killed mine after almost 18 years from a cutting.,by dumping her cold coffee in it. Thought she was watering it. I didn't catch it until it was too late.


Oh nooooo. That’s sad. You get attached after you’ve had one so long. Feels so bad to lose one. I’ve got some 10 yo artichoke agaves and I’d be crushed if anything happened to them. I recently spent five months trying everything to save one of my Marantha’s and it just kept getting sicker and sicker and sicker made me feel like a failure still sad about it. I’m down to just the root cluster with one new growth bud sticking out of the soil. She ain’t dead yet there’s still hope. Do you think whole milk will do the trick? LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Oh nooooo. That’s sad. You get attached after you’ve had one so long. Feels so bad to lose one. I’ve got some 10 yo artichoke agaves and I’d be crushed if anything happened to them. I recently spent five months trying everything to save one of my Marantha’s and it just kept getting sicker and sicker and sicker made me feel like a failure still sad about it. I’m down to just the root cluster with one new growth bud sticking out of the soil. She ain’t dead yet there’s still hope. Do you think whole milk will do the trick? LOL


I only use the milk in my blooming stage other than the purple passion plants. Ca and P with natural enzymes. Crazy cat lady taught me as a child. Had to do her lawn care for an entire summer after myself and friends helped ourselves to her melons.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I only use the milk in my blooming stage other than the purple passion plants. Ca and P with natural enzymes. Crazy cat lady taught me as a child. Had to do her lawn care for an entire summer after myself and friends helped ourselves to her melons.


Awesome. This Place is the one stop shop for anything plant advice.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 22, 2021)

I just cut 7 more clones a couple days ago. i love this thang!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4859999View attachment 4860003
> I just cut 7 more clones a couple days ago. i love this thang!


I'll be right over to borrow one of those. Aren't they beautiful?!


----------



## getogrow (Mar 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll be right over to borrow one of those. Aren't they beautiful?!


Yea i love um... thats why i keep taking more. A picture cant even really show how pretty they are. 
Im actually prepping for a yard sale to see how well it goes with a bunch of different varieties of plants.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Yea i love um... thats why i keep taking more. A picture cant even really show how pretty they are.
> Im actually prepping for a yard sale to see how well it goes with a bunch of different varieties of plants.


"Spreading the sickness"! A welcomed affliction.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Yea i love um... thats why i keep taking more. A picture cant even really show how pretty they are.
> Im actually prepping for a yard sale to see how well it goes with a bunch of different varieties of plants.


As I see your pursuit is deeper than mine. And less primitive. My days accomplishment was chopping oak bark down to 1" or so sheds.Then double boiling in distilled water. To sterilize for one. And to extract the tannin's and immediate nutrients. Bark will top dress my neighbor's lemon tree after I inspect and prepare it's medium for summer. The tannin's will soak my coco fiber and sphagnum I'm weaving through my vanda. I'll refridgerate and add a Tsp every few weeks to my mist routine. Over looked by most. They Are constantly being exposed to condensation on tree bark. Hence our bark mixes. But sadly not the same. Fresh chopped in bags. Seasoned here. 

And a F.Y.I. thing. I boiled a coco planter liner last night. Some crazy wax holding it together. Smells and tastes of carnuba. But worrisome. Used to be coconut starch from the processing plant. Rhut Rho! 4 boil and refrigerate sessions seems to have removed it. I'll post further if issues' Natural waxes are safe. Anything else and I'm messing up. Still looking for current info.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As I see your pursuit is deeper than mine. And less primitive. My days accomplishment was chopping oak bark down to 1" or so sheds.Then double boiling in distilled water. To sterilize for one. And to extract the tannin's and immediate nutrients. Bark will top dress my neighbor's lemon tree after I inspect and prepare it's medium for summer. The tannin's will soak my coco fiber and sphagnum I'm weaving through my vanda. I'll refridgerate and add a Tsp every few weeks to my mist routine. Over looked by most. They Are constantly being exposed to condensation on tree bark. Hence our bark mixes. But sadly not the same. Fresh chopped in bags. Seasoned here.
> 
> And a F.Y.I. thing. I boiled a coco planter liner last night. Some crazy wax holding it together. Smells and tastes of carnuba. But worrisome. Used to be coconut starch from the processing plant. Rhut Rho! 4 boil and refrigerate sessions seems to have removed it. I'll post further if issues' Natural waxes are safe. Anything else and I'm messing up. Still looking for current info.


coco planter ? and old pot ? Interested....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2021)

getogrow said:


> coco planter ? and old pot ? Interested....


Actually new. $1 for 9" at Dollar tree. LOL. About 2 gallons after shredding. Just needed a little ATM thing. I'm poor. I look for practical options. 

So far so good. 

Cats destroyed the cat grass and cilantro. Started my last cat nip seeds. About 2 weeks till season is safe to try here. LOL.


----------



## getogrow (Mar 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Actually new. $1 for 9" at Dollar tree. LOL. About 2 gallons after shredding. Just needed a little ATM thing. I'm poor. I look for practical options.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> Cats destroyed the cat grass and cilantro. Started my last cat nip seeds. About 2 weeks till season is safe to try here. LOL.


nah , you read it wrong or most likely i wrote it wrong , like i always do HAHAHAHAHAHA. 

Im all about making my own anything so im totally with you on that one! Im poor too , if i need some bark , ill make some! 

I was talking about the waxy shit.... what did it come from ? You got it out of the coco itself ? or just the sides of and old pot ?


----------



## getogrow (Mar 25, 2021)

And how in the hell do they dye these orchids with wax?? I got blue wax all over the stem of my orchid at the nodes (and dripped onto the leaves)....i was going to try and make a new plant out of the stem but the wax scares me.....

And can you tell me what type of orchid i have ? (the dyed blue one from lowes....pics 20.2 pages ago) Thanks @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> nah , you read it wrong or most likely i wrote it wrong , like i always do HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Im all about making my own anything so im totally with you on that one! Im poor too , if i need some bark , ill make some!
> 
> I was talking about the waxy shit.... what did it come from ? You got it out of the coco itself ? or just the sides of and old pot ?


Was in the coco new. First time I've seen it. Smell it before you buy it. You can smell the wax now. Been sniffing all I come across now. Just Dollar Tree with the wax so far. 

Vanda is responding well. Damn slow moving things.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Here is a question for you @MICHI-CAN Does this orchid look ok and what is my goal while its not in flower ?
> View attachment 4842753
> Thats the overall look of her. I cut the stem with the flower because it had a "rot" spot in it. Should i cut the stem off all the way?View attachment 4842754
> 
> ...


Looks like a common Phalenopsis of the moth type. Silver vase secret breed. A billion out there. LOL. The wax is no big deal if not everywhere. Really under handed means of preventing dehydration. Extending shelf life thing. "Who do you trust when everyone is a crook?"


----------



## getogrow (Mar 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looks like a common Phalenopsis of the moth type. Silver vase secret breed. A billion out there. LOL. The wax is no big deal if not everywhere. Really under handed means of preventing dehydration. Extending shelf life thing. "Who do you trust when everyone is a crook?"


How do they get the dye into the flowers ? Thanks sir


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2021)

getogrow said:


> How do they get the dye into the flowers ? Thanks sir


It is actually intravenously. Old cheat. And a few have "Top Secret" water additives. True blue orchids are very rare.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2021)

getogrow said:


> How do they get the dye into the flowers ? Thanks sir


Please stop addressing me as sir. Not worthy and I'm just a beaten down laborer. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2021)

getogrow said:


> How do they get the dye into the flowers ? Thanks sir


Here is the most recent trick. Asians cheat at horticulture. And anything.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is the most recent trick. Asians cheat at horticulture. And anything.


----------



## disco pilgrim (Mar 26, 2021)

A jade plant I’ve had for a few years now. The smaller one is about 5 or 6 cuttings from the larger plant.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Mar 27, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4765317
> View attachment 4765326 View attachment 4765325
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Our goldens do better than our regulars. Very productive and cut their stalks down about half every year in early spring. I very much enjoy the tenacity of them!


----------



## getogrow (Mar 29, 2021)

Fresh haul yesterday! Got me another rare philidendron! "Mayoi" Got a great deal on her.
The last very rare philo i got from this woman has tripled in size and has a nice baby on the bottom before i even clone it!

I been wanting the purple wandering jew forever.... finally got a new one.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi all hope everyone is well !
Finally got round to my terrarium it’s 70% finished 5ft Fish tank


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks amazing


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 29, 2021)

You've got a good eye @Leeski


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well !
> Finally got round to my terrarium it’s 70% finished 5ft Fish tank View attachment 4865825View attachment 4865826View attachment 4865827View attachment 4865828View attachment 4865829


My little 1 gallon is dry as a bone on the end table. Live moss killed the boys venus fly trap. $1 dollar acrylic bowl with top and color changeable LED. Scrap materials and a couple dollars worth of succulents and they are are easy to keep. LOL. 
Looking for a cylinder of acrylic or plexi in the 16-18" dia range around 2' tall. I want to build another open water scape. Only must be a cheap tube. I'm poor. 
Nice job and thank you for adding more concepts to my already back logged brain.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My little 1 gallon is dry as a bone on the end table. Live moss killed the boys venus fly trap. $1 dollar acrylic bowl with top and color changeable LED. Scrap materials and a couple dollars worth of succulents and they are are easy to keep. LOL.
> Looking for a cylinder of acrylic or plexi in the 16-18" dia range around 2' tall. I want to build another open water scape. Only must be a cheap tube. I'm poor.
> Nice job and thank you for adding more concepts to my already back logged brain.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 30, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You've got a good eye @Leeski


Thank you kind sir


----------



## getogrow (Mar 31, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4865996


Fly trap looks good to me ? is it dead ?


----------



## getogrow (Mar 31, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Fly trap looks good to me ? is it dead ?


ive honestly never seen one grown...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Fly trap looks good to me ? is it dead ?


Old pic. Been gone since fall. Just let it dry out after I removed the plant. Too much nutrients given off by live moss for them. Moss grows well. Carpets of it all over the place around here. Easy free bright greenery. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2021)

getogrow said:


> ive honestly never seen one grown...


Really easy if you get them in a good location for food and don't add any nutrients or harder than distilled water. Storing them for dormancy is a pain I suppose. Have wild pitcher plants here. Carnivorous grows since child hood. Still want a sun dew.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

I found a nice plant store guys ....i grabbed 11 more plants yesterday. will be posting pics soon....


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

A couple random succs


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

stromanthe triostar


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

Tradescantia nanouk


----------



## Leeski (Apr 8, 2021)

There stunning mate


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

Calathea rattlesnake


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

1. Calathea Ormata
2. earlier post
3. Croton
4. earlier post
5. Tillandsia (not sure pheno)
6. Calathea Medallion


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks guys! Dont have a lot of folks to show them off to. I'll update on things as i learn them.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh an one of my favorite succs. Lithops


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 8, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Thanks guys! Dont have a lot of folks to show them off to. I'll update on things as i learn them.


I hear you. 2 people in my life. And the dog won't let them in the house. Nice collection.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lovely mate I have the succulent. The one with the pinkish leaves.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Lovely mate I have the succulent. The one with the pinkish leaves.


i love that one! had to have it....and it was cheap as shit... Can you just pluck a leaf and plant it like most succs ?


----------



## getogrow (Apr 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hear you. 2 people in my life. And the dog won't let them in the house. Nice collection.


Same here...4 people and 3 the dog wont let in


----------



## Leeski (Apr 8, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Same here...4 people and 3 the dog wont let in





getogrow said:


> i love that one! had to have it....and it was cheap as shit... Can you just pluck a leaf and plant it like most succs ?


Haven a nightmare with leaf propagation any tips would be gratefully I can clone a plant but can’t propagate succulents for love nor money


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 8, 2021)

getogrow said:


> i love that one! had to have it....and it was cheap as shit... Can you just pluck a leaf and plant it like most succs ?


Yes you can, that's what I did when i got it and yep wasn't too dear either.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 8, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Haven a nightmare with leaf propagation any tips would be gratefully I can clone a plant but can’t propagate succulents for love nor money


I remember far back far back when I got my first succulent must of been ages ago ( a few months haha)

Anyhoos I bought five pups, don't know if that's right word but bought 5 and they were just bloody leaves, I just put mine about two inches in soil and left them, they all grown since and now have a little stem going on there.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

Took a pup off a huge Bronze Age Yukka in my garden will make a nice new house plant me thinks


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

Few more additions to my terrarium just so happens perfect temps and humidity for clones lol


----------



## getogrow (Apr 9, 2021)

@Leeski Just twist a leaf off the plant. let the leaf dry up for a few days. (2 or 3 days is fine) The break will callas over , thats when its ready to lay on top of your mix. Keep your mix moist and just place the lil pup on top. If you want to you can place in a dome just for a few more days....no more then a week......after that just keep the soil moist until you see it growing , then back off on the water a tad and watch um grow!

EDIT for terrarium : Place the leaf right in that fish tank and lay it right on top of some moist spagmoss. it will grow roots. The hardy ones will grow roots without letting them dry and all that. Just chuck the piece into a shallow pot of good draining mix.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Took a pup off a huge Bronze Age Yukka in my garden will make a nice new house plant me thinks View attachment 4874505View attachment 4874506View attachment 4874507


Do you or can you harvest the yukka out of that thang ? im interested.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> View attachment 4874670View attachment 4874671View attachment 4874673
> 
> @Leeski Just twist a leaf off the plant. let the leaf dry up for a few days. (2 or 3 days is fine) The break will callas over , thats when its ready to lay on top of your mix. Keep your mix moist and just place the lil pup on top. If you want to you can place in a dome just for a few more days....no more then a week......after that just keep the soil moist until you see it growing , then back off on the water a tad and watch um grow!
> 
> EDIT for terrarium : Place the leaf right in that fish tank and lay it right on top of some moist spagmoss. it will grow roots. The hardy ones will grow roots without letting them dry and all that. Just chuck the piece into a shallow pot of good draining mix.


Cheers for taking the time for this kind sir 
Will give it another go think based on your info I know where I have been going wrong will try a few in the fish tank


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Do you or can you harvest the yukka out of that thang ? im interested.


Have taken pups of Yukka before and they take a while to take root never taken a pup off an outside yukka before so fingers crossed pics don’t do it justice it’s a really beep bronze/purple


----------



## getogrow (Apr 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Have taken pups of Yukka before and they take a while to take root never taken a pup off an outside yukka before so fingers crossed pics don’t do it justice it’s a really beep bronze/purple


I see the color hiding in there! shes a beaut! my dad has a big one outside. not near as big as yours. im just wondering if we could harvest the yukka extract out of it.....


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I see the color hiding in there! shes a beaut! my dad has a big one outside. not near as big as yours. im just wondering if we could harvest the yukka extract out of it.....


I never thought of that that’s a cracking idea mate will have to look into that I did intend to do a FPJ with it but like the extraction idea ..


----------



## getogrow (Apr 9, 2021)

Yukka just happens to be one of my favorite amendments for soil. I love the stuff. Its fairly expensive too if someone like me is trying to be a cheap ass.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Yukka just happens to be one of my favorite amendments for soil. I love the stuff. Its fairly expensive too if someone like me is trying to be a cheap ass.


Just been reading up on Yukka man didn’t realise how packed it is I’m halfway splitting another Yukka and have lots of fresh roots left over -time for a play me thinks


----------



## Kerowacked (Apr 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Talk about Asians cheating, this one scars the bark a month ago, all blooms! Magnolia i think, thought thats how you killed a tree?!


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

Fresh Yukka roots can’t wait to play tomorrow might do a few different things with it apart from fpj


----------



## Leeski (Apr 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Yukka just happens to be one of my favorite amendments for soil. I love the stuff. Its fairly expensive too if someone like me is trying to be a cheap ass.


How are you incorporating it into your soil mate ?


----------



## getogrow (Apr 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> How are you incorporating it into your soil mate ?


I actually just water it in. I use it for the purpose of keeping the moisture level the same throughout the pot. It has MANY other uses though. 
It breaks the soil surface tension when you let your soil dry out too much. 
It does something to help release locked up food in the soil but i have no idea how that works. I know i used it one time and all my girls looked burnt the next day....im assuming , i had a buildup that the yukka "broke free" ...not sure.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 10, 2021)

Had ago today making yucca powder from roots drying out in the oven as we speak


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Had ago today making yucca powder from roots drying out in the oven as we speak View attachment 4875630View attachment 4875631View attachment 4875632


Honestly never eaten. Very curious. Finish the process please. I can buy the tubers here. Can't grow. But your efforts will educate me.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Honestly never eaten. Very curious. Finish the process please. I can buy the tubers here. Can't grow. But your efforts will educate me.


I have just followed this tube vid mate been reading up last 24hrs what an amazing plant I’m interested in it for its silica wetting agent when I was prepping yucca it’s kinda sticky


----------



## Leeski (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I have just followed this tube vid mate been reading up last 24hrs what an amazing plant I’m interested in it for its silica wetting agent when I was prepping yucca it’s kinda sticky


I use time for an inert wetting agent. I want to eat the stuff. Guess I missed the gist. OOPS! LOL. TY.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 11, 2021)

Leeski said:


>


The powder that i buy is VERY supceptable to moisture. One drip of water from my fingers will turn the whole container into a rock hard chunk. If its not 100% air tight then the same will happen. i have no clue why and maybe it wont happen making it fresh like that.....im very curious.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 12, 2021)

getogrow said:


> The powder that i buy is VERY supceptable to moisture. One drip of water from my fingers will turn the whole container into a rock hard chunk. If its not 100% air tight then the same will happen. i have no clue why and maybe it wont happen making it fresh like that.....im very curious.


Interesting I have gotta start over again I kinda got really really baked and forgot to take them out of the oven  DOH ! My friend is going to lend me a dehydrator which should make life easier .....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Well. I've got a mini garden started on the wife's carnival glass display case. First try to get going again. We can do it. LOL. 

And @getogrow , here is one dendrobium responding well. 3 new canes. I will get a bloom by fall if I don't kill them. Still too cold to get outside for real growth. Soon. 

Hope all are having healthy relationships with the plants.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Well. I've got a mini garden started on the wife's carnival glass display case. First try to get going again. We can do it. LOL.
> 
> And @getogrow , here is one dendrobium responding well. 3 new canes. I will get a bloom by fall if I don't kill them. Still too cold to get outside for real growth. Soon.
> 
> Hope all are having healthy relationships with the plants. View attachment 4877429View attachment 4877431


Very beautiful start sir! LOVE the orchid updates and pics...


----------



## getogrow (Apr 13, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Interesting I have gotta start over again I kinda got really really baked and forgot to take them out of the oven  DOH ! My friend is going to lend me a dehydrator which should make life easier .....


Thats good shit!  GREAT first try...


----------



## Leeski (Apr 13, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Thats good shit!  GREAT first try...


I got into very much trouble mrs Leeski said house smelt like someone had been cooking yams all night


----------



## Leeski (Apr 13, 2021)

My single headed sunflower seedlings haven’t grown them last couple of years love watching satellite Plants follow the Sun


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Leeski said:


> My single headed sunflower seedlings haven’t grown them last couple of years love watching satellite Plants follow the SunView attachment 4877957


Sunflowers are great. I've got 24 mixed seeds in. 7 th year of hybrids from heirloom goliath and tiny giants. Yellow or burgundy heads. A few interesting mottled ones. Got these in a partial sun location here. Neighbors were almost 16' high.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 14, 2021)

They looking amazing sir I haven’t grown them for years gotta a bet on with my pal half a zip to who ever grows the tallest never thought I would be pheno hunting sunflowers lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Leeski said:


> They looking amazing sir I haven’t grown them for years gotta a bet on with my pal half a zip to who ever grows the tallest never thought I would be pheno hunting sunflowers lol


I use my hemp soil after recycling it from the year before and re-amended. I feed weekly with Sea Grow all purpose water soluble. Then go to bloom formula as soon as a bud forms. Keep them in direct sun and keep watered. They will get huge for you with minimal effort.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I use my hemp soil after recycling it from the year before and re-amended. I feed weekly with Sea Grow all purpose water soluble. Then go to bloom formula as soon as a bud forms. Keep them in direct sun and keep watered. They will get huge for you with minimal effort.


Cheers for that info have the perfect spot gets full sun for 12hrs a day if it all goes tits up just seen I can buy an artificial plant online half a zips half a zip .....


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 17, 2021)

This has to be the best thread on RIU


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> This has to be the best thread on RIU


The most amicable and mutually beneficial at least. 

TY to all the real gardeners and plant lovers not trying to get me stroke their buds. 

Proud to be part of this crowd.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 20, 2021)

Finally done some yucca root powder started off with 1.2kg of fresh root pealed then grated took 3 hours in a low oven to dry 
Then blitzed it in spice grinder finally product 78g of organic root powder


----------



## Leeski (Apr 20, 2021)

Also made some comfrey FPJ


----------



## Leeski (Apr 23, 2021)

Elephant ear plant it has a crazy stem system just above the ground and propagates it’s self by shooting fresh roots on the surface love my new garden find something new on a daily basis


----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Elephant ear plant it has a crazy stem system just View attachment 4885748View attachment 4885749View attachment 4885750View attachment 4885752above the ground and propagates it’s self by shooting fresh roots on the surface love my new garden find something new on a daily basis


My mother has that on the side of her house. I've thinned it out several times and it just keeps coming back even more.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Also made some comfrey FPJ View attachment 4883187


Nice! I planted 10 or so chunks of comfrey root a few weeks ago and they are all well on their way, pretty excited to produce my own fertilizer!


----------



## getogrow (Apr 26, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Elephant ear plant it has a crazy stem system just View attachment 4885748View attachment 4885749View attachment 4885750View attachment 4885752above the ground and propagates it’s self by shooting fresh roots on the surface love my new garden find something new on a daily basis


is that a taro plant ? all my elephant ear plants look slightly different. Thats cool as shit seeing it live year round.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 26, 2021)

getogrow said:


> is that a taro plant ? all my elephant ear plants look slightly different. Thats cool as shit seeing it live year round.


I’m not entirely sure tbh when I found it did a little research and elephant ears is the conclusion I came to like it either way enough to not fpj it any how lol


----------



## getogrow (Apr 26, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I’m not entirely sure tbh when I found it did a little research and elephant ears is the conclusion I came to like it either way enough to not fpj it any how lol


If it grows fast and giant leaves then of course its fpj.....what else would you do with um? look at um 

I havent made any yet but im getting there....thats so my style.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Yep he meant he likes the look of them.

I do like a good comfrey.

Sounds like a curry doesn't it haha


----------



## Leeski (May 2, 2021)

Anyone got any idea what this is please ?


----------



## Leeski (May 2, 2021)

Bronze Age yucca looking healthy now weather has warmed up


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Anyone got any idea what this is please ? View attachment 4892545View attachment 4892546


Peony


----------



## Leeski (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Peony


Thank you


----------



## Tiflis (May 18, 2021)

I was mowing my lawn the other day and something caught my eye 

The resemblance is undeniable, no idea what it is though.


----------



## Leeski (May 18, 2021)

I have no idea but there’s some knowledgeable guys on this thread looks cool


----------



## Leeski (May 18, 2021)

Finally think weather is warm enough now so chose my two best sunflower plants for my who can grow the tallest comp they were picked from 12 have been prepping the soil for last month fingers crossed the half a zip is mine lol


----------



## Leeski (May 18, 2021)

Little guy in white pot is my 3 year old almond tree grown from seed


----------



## xtsho (May 18, 2021)

Tiflis said:


> I was mowing my lawn the other day and something caught my eye
> View attachment 4903589
> The resemblance is undeniable, no idea what it is though.


Maybe some kind of Cinquefoil


----------



## StonedGardener (May 18, 2021)

My "Dr. Seuss" pine....my hound Wallace snoozes underneath.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 18, 2021)

Finishing border of mini-moss garden.


----------



## Leeski (May 19, 2021)

Aloe Vera FPJ really excited about this fpj seen some amazing results thanks 
@J.James 





Aloe FPJ (Fermented Plant Juice)


Aloe FPJ (Fermented Plant Juice) Step One I use the Pups that the aloe throws out every year to make my aloe FPJ. You want to harvest your aloe in the morning before the sun hits the plant and at least 3 days since the last rain. Sunlight and rain both affect the microbial populations on the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## getogrow (May 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Aloe Vera FPJ really excited about this fpj seen some amazing results thanks
> @J.James
> 
> 
> ...


How long does this take to be liquid ? I have some fpj going with some random grass and weeds. Maybe i didnt use enough sugar? Mine is sitting at room temp (warm) with no lid. 
After looking at your jar, mine seems to be lacking sugar. Mine has been fermenting for about 2 weeks ish. Still smells good and looks ok....I dont think its cooking.


----------



## getogrow (May 21, 2021)

Note from my homemade local microbes: i brewed a batch , then stored it and brewed another off the first batch. The second batch is great smelling, just like EM, the first batch went bad from storage/not using quick enough. 

I gave it to all my girls, very diluted and left the leftover rez with a gallon or so in it.....after one night , it looks disgusting so i KNOW there is tons of bacteria in the mix. (good or bad or both , not sure)

I think im going to buy a microscope for porn pics of bacteria. I been really interested in organics all my life. Im gonna go ahead and do it. I have always been a hands on guy. So i wanna see for myself what im brewing.


----------



## Leeski (May 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> How long does this take to be liquid ? I have some fpj going with some random grass and weeds. Maybe i didnt use enough sugar? Mine is sitting at room temp (warm) with no lid.
> After looking at your jar, mine seems to be lacking sugar. Mine has been fermenting for about 2 weeks ish. Still smells good and looks ok....I dont think its cooking.


Takes between 10-14days sugar to plant material is equal amounts in weight of plant matter to sugar best thing about it is once ready you dilute 5ml of fpj to a gallon so goes a long way


----------



## Leeski (May 21, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Note from my homemade local microbes: i brewed a batch , then stored it and brewed another off the first batch. The second batch is great smelling, just like EM, the first batch went bad from storage/not using quick enough.
> 
> I gave it to all my girls, very diluted and left the leftover rez with a gallon or so in it.....after one night , it looks disgusting so i KNOW there is tons of bacteria in the mix. (good or bad or both , not sure)
> 
> I think im going to buy a microscope for porn pics of bacteria. I been really interested in organics all my life. Im gonna go ahead and do it. I have always been a hands on guy. So i wanna see for myself what im brewing.


Was thinking the same thing myself would be fascinating to see the bennies close up


----------



## getogrow (May 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Takes between 10-14days sugar to plant material is equal amounts in weight of plant matter to sugar best thing about it is once ready you dilute 5ml of fpj to a gallon so goes a long way


I just "turned" my fpj.... im guessin i did not use enough sugar. Its nice and acoholy smelling so im sure its doing its thing. just slower then normal. i used white sugar on my first batch so its not going to be anywhere near optimal , i just like watching it. I'll grab some good sugar next time im at the store and make some good shit. I would like to try aloe but my plant can only afford to lose 2 or 3 stems, so not much starting material.


----------



## Leeski (May 22, 2021)

Just checked aloe fpj coming on now smells lovely I’m deffo going to save up to get a decent microscope…


----------



## Leeski (May 22, 2021)

Terrarium is not going to well had few issues all a learning curve living soil has settled and dropped by 5” so lost some height battled gnats (fixed now) one half is doing ok the other not so much will keep tinkering


----------



## insomnia65 (May 22, 2021)

Looks lovely mate, paradise ain't static.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 22, 2021)

Many hostas just getting going up North,,,,,,,,View attachment 4907181


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Many hostas just getting going up North,,,,,,,,View attachment 4907181View attachment 4907186


Damn! Everyone has some really nice going. I'm picking pieces off as I go. Any one have a sciatic nerve I can borrow for a couple days. Here is my pathetic but progressing project. 3 beds to repair and recover. 2 dozen holes on the fence line and then my greenhouse. 

And my Rhodies are brilliant lavender again. A few days ago. Almost full bloom today. And 3 years recovering from being chopped in half at least. Were to my roof. LOl.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 23, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN all brilliant mate.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> @MICHI-CAN all brilliant mate.


TY. Was one of the nicest lawns on my block. Health crashed hard last year. Went to hell. But I'm determined to keep shaming or instilling jealousy or envy in these poison spraying fools around me. Organics and animals for my viewing pleasure.


----------



## Leeski (May 23, 2021)

Elephant ears is doing better now


----------



## Leeski (May 23, 2021)

One of my favourite shrubs no idea what it is but love  the leaves


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Elephant ears is doing better now View attachment 4907457


TY. Not the only one playing catch up. Made my morn. Looking good.


----------



## xtsho (May 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> One of my favourite shrubs no idea what it is but love View attachment 4907458View attachment 4907459View attachment 4907460 the leaves


Looks like a Weigela. There are many varieties. That looks like a Florida Variegata.


----------



## Leeski (May 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Looks like a Weigela. There are many varieties. That looks like a Florida Variegata.


Thank you just been online and you are spot on as usually thank you kind sir


----------



## Leeski (May 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn! Everyone has some really nice going. I'm picking pieces off as I go. Any one have a sciatic nerve I can borrow for a couple days. Here is my pathetic but progressing project. 3 beds to repair and recover. 2 dozen holes on the fence line and then my greenhouse.
> 
> And my Rhodies are brilliant lavender again. A few days ago. Almost full bloom today. And 3 years recovering from being chopped in half at least. Were to my roof. LOl. View attachment 4907434View attachment 4907435View attachment 4907436View attachment 4907437View attachment 4907438


Look lovely would I be right in thinking that soil ph dictates flower colour ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Look lovely would I be right in thinking that soil ph dictates flower colour ?


Yes and no. Depends on species and I can adjust a bit with P&K. But on these 30 year old girls PH causes darker blooms until about 5.5PH. Stressed plants below that.


----------



## Leeski (May 23, 2021)

Agapanthus strawberry ice quite a rare plant in Europe- I split a mother plant last year


----------



## Leeski (May 26, 2021)

Just sorting keepers in my front garden came across this little guy I have a few tiger lilies thinking it’s some kinda day Lilly?


----------



## Leeski (May 26, 2021)

Love this also yet again no idea what it is but any plant that can move pathing slabs has my respect


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 26, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Love this also yet again no idea what it is but any plant View attachment 4909886View attachment 4909887that can move pathing slabs has my respect


Invasive critters. I've seen them here. No idea the name. But massive beds full. 

My first lilly bloomed last night. I'll get some pics when a few more bloom. Share my chipmunk destruction in a visual. Going to rat traps now that they won't get in the live trap any longer. I enjoy the tweeked little critters. But the damage must stop. 

Looking good there. Got rain here finally. And a few more beds finished. Don't remember working this hard before. LOL.


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Just sorting keepers in my front garden came across this little guy I have a few tiger lilies thinking it’s some kinda day Lilly? View attachment 4909870


That's an Iris.


----------



## xtsho (May 26, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Love this also yet again no idea what it is but any plant View attachment 4909886View attachment 4909887that can move pathing slabs has my respect


Lily of the Valley. It's listed as an invasive species in some places. You see how it spreads.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Looks like a Weigela. There are many varieties. That looks like a Florida Variegata.


Here's mine.




xtsho said:


> That's an Iris.


Yep. Love that blue one. Wish I had them.


A couple more randoms from the garden.


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2021)

My Irises have been blooming awhile and are getting a little raggy looking but they sure are a nice show when in peak bloom. I'm going to have to split them up as they're really crowded in their space. It's like a solid mass of rhizomes that are in dire need of dividing. I'll have a bunch to spread around the yard and give away. Some are growing somewhat horizontal and falling over from being top heavy and crowded. I'm so behind in yard maintenance that I don't know where to start and end up doing nothing. I can't divide them until they go dormant later on in the summer so at least that's off the plate for now.


----------



## Leeski (May 27, 2021)

All very Beautiful ^^I’m feeling quite happy today i watered my Terrarium today and discovered these so happy I know it’s supposed be a simple Process to propagate succulents but I have tried and failed several times…


----------



## Leeski (May 28, 2021)

Have taken more leaves for propagation as feel confident now famous last words lol will give them a couple of days to scar over


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 28, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4765317
> View attachment 4765326 View attachment 4765325
> 
> 
> ...


Ive grown the red variety for years, had it die off, reintroduced a slip and bush by next year. If you cull the pimocains down to three, next havest will be good, leave more not so good. Any idea why?


----------



## Leeski (May 28, 2021)

Roses are starting to flower they smell like honeysuckle almost they did have black spot but good old neem sorted them out…


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> My Irises have been blooming awhile and are getting a little raggy looking but they sure are a nice show when in peak bloom. I'm going to have to split them up as they're really crowded in their space. It's like a solid mass of rhizomes that are in dire need of dividing. I'll have a bunch to spread around the yard and give away. Some are growing somewhat horizontal and falling over from being top heavy and crowded. I'm so behind in yard maintenance that I don't know where to start and end up doing nothing. I can't divide them until they go dormant later on in the summer so at least that's off the plate for now.


Very nice. Whenever I let mine get too crowded, they seem to get that big bald circle in the middle of the patch.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Have taken more leaves for propagation as feel confident now famous last words lol will give them a couple of days to scar over View attachment 4910997


Every spring we start a few. We put them in vintage/cool mugs and give them out as gifts once they're established. Teachers, coaches, friends, etc.

One of this year's projects:


----------



## Leeski (May 28, 2021)

Very very cool love seeing creativity with plants I have been planning an air plant display for a while now hopefully get round to it soon love this thread very much


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Very nice. Whenever I let mine get too crowded, they seem to get that big bald circle in the middle of the patch.


I have a bald spot in the middle. They really like to be divided regularly. I haven't done that since I planted them about 4-5 years ago from some I took from my mother's yard. They bloomed the best the 2nd year. Now they're so crowded that they only bloom around the edges. 

I'll split these up this year and have a ton to plant around the yard. I have plenty of viable rhizomes to split up and this clump desperately needs to be divided.


----------



## getogrow (May 28, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Have taken more leaves for propagation as feel confident now famous last words lol will give them a couple of days to scar over View attachment 4910997


I have never done this before either but mine are in a south facing window and are rooting on their own....they look to be in the same spot as yours.. some are much easier then others...ill grab some pics.
I LOVE seeing the lil pups sprout!


----------



## getogrow (May 28, 2021)

Lil pups i never got to....
One of my biggest/oldest pups. Then lil kalanchoes everywhere (left side of pic....common name is "mother of thousands" or "mother of millions"


----------



## getogrow (May 28, 2021)

I have no clue how many types of kalanchoes there are but its probably a lot... Here is the "mother of thousands"

The wierd tall one in the center..


----------



## maranibbana (May 28, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4765317
> View attachment 4765326 View attachment 4765325
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in the get seeds right here discord??


----------



## getogrow (May 28, 2021)

@xtsho What are the lil blue "horns" coming out of the flower on this bromeliad ? any idea


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2021)

getogrow said:


> @xtsho What are the lil blue "horns" coming out of the flower on this bromeliad ? any ideaView attachment 4911334


I know next to nothing about that plant species. I've never grown one in my life. But I think some of them shoot out other flower spikes as part of the flowering process? There are many different varieties. Do you know what yours is?

Looks like something I'd like to grow though. But I already have too many plants and plans. You guys keep posting stuff I want to grow.


----------



## getogrow (May 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I know next to nothing about that plant species. I've never grown one in my life. But I think some of them shoot out other flower spikes as part of the flowering process? There are many different varieties. Do you know what yours is?
> 
> Looks like something I'd like to grow though. But I already have too many plants and plans. You guys keep posting stuff I want to grow.


A quick google led me to "bromeliad cyanea / pink quill" ....also upon checking out the photos , its going to be bluesish purple flowers coming off the flower....cool as shit.


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2021)

getogrow said:


> A quick google led me to "bromeliad cyanea / pink quill" ....also upon checking out the photos , its going to be bluesish purple flowers coming off the flower....cool as shit.


That's interesting. The pink part isn't actually a flower but bracts. Enjoy it while it lasts. Hopefully you'll get some pups.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

@getogrow , I'll post some pics on this delayed and frustrating attempt at these orchids soon. 40's for highs yet again today. A mishap with a heating pad and a long skip on water messed me up. Still growing. Just slow. Gotta love the tough ones.


----------



## Leeski (May 29, 2021)

Treated myself to a new plant calla lily


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 29, 2021)

My favorite iris, here. Best pic I could get in this wind.


Edit to add:
@xtsho here's the extremely overgrown iris patch.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 29, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My favorite iris, here. Best pic I could get in this wind.
> View attachment 4912172


Was just debating them at the bank today. Impressive in decent stands.


----------



## Leeski (May 30, 2021)

So my succulents took 3ish days to Scar over really hope they take off south facing window - fingers crossed
also played about with jade plant just for giggles


----------



## Leeski (May 31, 2021)

Had some good weather last few days Weigela has exploded bees love it there almost in a manic feeding Frenzy bit like me after I couple of bowls  lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Treated myself to a new plant calla lily View attachment 4911862View attachment 4911863


Beautiful, I think I will get one, my Aunts name was Lilly.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Leeski said:


> So my succulents took 3ish days to Scar over really hope they take off south facing window - fingers crossed
> View attachment 4912730View attachment 4912731also played about with jade plant just for giggles


Bonsaiiiii





What can I say he's a samurai bonsai grower dude.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 1, 2021)

That's Tee in the middle the others around edges are from Chris.


----------



## Leeski (Jun 1, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Bonsaiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like


----------



## Leeski (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Leeski (Jun 2, 2021)

Few more succulents for my collection


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lovely mate.


----------



## getogrow (Jun 2, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Few more succulents for my collection View attachment 4914620View attachment 4914621View attachment 4914622


The top one takes forever to root in my experience but after finally seeing a new plant growing , im happy as fuck! 

Some people just place them on top of moist soil instead of planting them so you can actually see them root but it really dont matter...
I'll update as i learn also.


----------



## Leeski (Jun 4, 2021)

My wife brought me a new succulent for my collection one of my favs


----------



## Severed Tongue (Jun 8, 2021)

I picked up this Pink Fire @ Costco this year, and it's just bloomed over the last couple days!


----------



## Leeski (Jun 9, 2021)

Pieris Forest flame is chucking some colours out this was a layered clone from old house


----------



## Leeski (Jun 9, 2021)

New plants just arrived red horn tree and Crassula ovata first time used this supplier I’m happy there for my wife it’s her birthday soon I will end up having them as she can barley grow finger nails bless her so win win lol


----------



## Leeski (Jun 9, 2021)

Dragon tree cut has finally chucked out some roots took nearly 3months …


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Dragon tree cut has finally chucked out some roots took nearly 3months …View attachment 4919627View attachment 4919628View attachment 4919629View attachment 4919630


If a dracenea as I think? Try air splicing 2-4 cuts about 4" below the top. Take the top or expose the new growth and take it. Love canes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Double dipping here. 

I have Dahlias and crazy Gladiolas still popping in my beds I was hoping to repair and restore this year. We have fairly hard winters and still things defy my logic. Shall I propagate as my restore? Will take another season. Or pull and plant marigolds for sustained color and coverage till next year. Critters are happy here. LOL.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 9, 2021)

My giant redwood...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 9, 2021)

Poppy...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My giant redwood...View attachment 4920051


A multi generational heirloom there. 

My kid is afraid I'll make him take the lemon trees when he moves out. LOL.


----------



## Leeski (Jun 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If a dracenea as I think? Try air splicing 2-4 cuts about 4" below the top. Take the top or expose the new growth and take it. Love canes.


Yes mate it is dracenea I have topped it a couple of times will try air splicing I have a few I also love them potted this one up a couple of days ago …


----------



## Leeski (Jun 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My giant redwood...View attachment 4920051


Very cool roughly how old is the redwood please ? Looks amazing


----------



## Leeski (Jun 10, 2021)

Few random pics of my garden it’s really come alive this last wk smells amazing -was lovely haven my morning coffee as the sun came up going to sort my fishing gear might get a couple of days fishing in this wk as long as the fun protection officer says I’m good to go (wife)


----------



## Tracker (Jun 11, 2021)

Poppy @StonedGardener


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 11, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Poppy @StonedGardener
> View attachment 4921516


The "real deals" are exciting to grow, watching them crown mature and swell with "milk".
Respect up the ass. " Heaven or Hell " .


----------



## Tracker (Jun 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> The "real deals" are exciting to grow, watching them crown mature and swell with "milk".
> Respect up the ass. " Heaven or Hell " .


Purely ornamental for me. They come back every year like weeds. They're fussy and finicky, but once you get the hang of them, they do well with very little effort. I've loved them ever since my grandma's garden when I was a kid. It's my favorite flower in the garden.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 13, 2021)

Foxglove.


Tracker said:


> Purely ornamental for me. They come back every year like weeds. They're fussy and finicky, but once you get the hang of them, they do well with very little effort. I've loved them ever since my grandma's garden when I was a kid. It's my favorite flower in the garden.


My poppies now are ornamental, haven't gone other way in long,long time. I'm tempted again.(moderation). It is amazing.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Well I took the plunge and joined the terrarium crowd and succulents. Got 3 decent starters for $2 in a badly broken ceramic "cutesy" container. Had the rest of the stuff lying around. I'll start taking cuttings when they get a bit healthier. 

Sorry about the calci-sand. My wild reindeer lichens are under regrowth efforts. So my poor dye job for now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Does anyone have a home grown "Prickly Pear", Nopal cactus they would be willing to share a pad for my son's propagation? I'll pay for it. Can't source locally without the yuppie nursery price. 

Although I was wondering if I could just buy a few pads at the Mercado? Would they be viable? Really cheap if possible. Out of my experience. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. TY.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Does anyone have a home grown "Prickly Pear", Nopal cactus they would be willing to share a pad for my son's propagation? I'll pay for it. Can't source locally without the yuppie nursery price.
> 
> Although I was wondering if I could just buy a few pads at the Mercado? Would they be viable? Really cheap if possible. Out of my experience. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. TY.


A full pad with only the spines removed, but the skin still on should work.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Tracker said:


> A full pad with only the spines removed, but the skin still on should work.


TY!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 14, 2021)

Love this time of year.


Pumpkin peekaboo


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

Foxglove. Source of "digitalis", heart meds


----------



## SFnone (Jun 14, 2021)

A native desert flower... I don't know what it is...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

Allium ( round large sphers) close up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 16, 2021)

@Leeski I had to dig my Buddas up. Tank is balanced now. LOL. 

And @getogrow here is an overdue update. My dendrobiums got toasted on my heat mat. Wife plugged it in for me thinking the cat unplugged it. One is now throwing shoots prolifically. Thinks it is dying. LOL. Other went to dormancy on me. My vanda? Well the intense heat and dry wind elephant skinned a lot of it. In my bathroom sucking humidity and dealing with a bacterial I thought I removed. I'll get a pic of it soon. Got good roots going again. But ashamed.


----------



## Leeski (Jun 17, 2021)

Looking good @MICHI-CAN been battling gnats in mine last couple of wks had run a couple of pc fans hard so little fuckers couldn’t land seems under control now


----------



## Leeski (Jun 17, 2021)

I managed to get 20kg tufa rock off trash nothing website a guy was shutting his aquarium down I gave him a load of seedlings in exchange love that site hate stuff going into land fill also brings my Community together so win win for everyone & the environment 
It’s a great addition to my terrarium will prob move them around when I’m baked lol can usually gauge How baked I was by the state of the terrarium the following morning hehe …


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 17, 2021)

Reminds me of a quote in Babylon 5 "and so it begins"

Will have to get a glass cutter this week and start my terraniums.


----------



## Leeski (Jun 24, 2021)

Really happy managed to get 80% of my succulent leaves to root took 6wks I can feel resistance when I gentle try and lift leaves so I know they have rooted think next time I will leave them to scab over longer ….


----------



## Leeski (Jun 24, 2021)

My sunflower has just reached 5 foot mark soon as it grows past the wall height she’s will get 16hrs full sun so looking good to win my comp not seen my mates yet might get a drone and do some spying lol


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2021)

Dracunculus vulgaris in bloom.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Dracunculus vulgaris in bloom.


WOW!!! Would you look at that thing!!! Holy heck.. Looks like a sacred weapon..

What kind of thread did I just get sucked into? These peoples plants are all so beautiful I nearly just shed a gator tear...


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> My sunflower has just reached 5 foot mark soon as it grows past the wall height she’s will get 16hrs full sun so looking good to win my comp not seen my mates yet might get a drone and do some spying lol View attachment 4929756


Trying to click through all the pages here there are so many nice plants.. SO many...

One under the sun star and moons


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Looking good @MICHI-CAN been battling gnats in mine last couple of wks had run a couple of pc fans hard so little fuckers couldn’t land seems under control now


gnats....holy fuck do they love the shit outta my chunky coco.



Leeski said:


> Really happy managed to get 80% of my succulent leaves to root took 6wks I can feel resistance when I gentle try and lift leaves so I know they have rooted think next time I will leave them to scab over longer ….View attachment 4929730


Next time , leave them laying on top of the moist soil and you can see which ones root an move them to another pot or 50. Also you can take note on which ones root fast ect... (i only do it to seperate them)


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Dracunculus vulgaris in bloom.


That is trhe coolest bloom i have ever seen! WOW


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> can usually gauge How baked I was by the state of the terrarium the following morning hehe …


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

For the record: If you dont win the half zip , im gonna be kinda upset!


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Leeski I had to dig my Buddas up. Tank is balanced now. LOL.
> 
> And @getogrow here is an overdue update. My dendrobiums got toasted on my heat mat. Wife plugged it in for me thinking the cat unplugged it. One is now throwing shoots prolifically. Thinks it is dying. LOL. Other went to dormancy on me. My vanda? Well the intense heat and dry wind elephant skinned a lot of it. In my bathroom sucking humidity and dealing with a bacterial I thought I removed. I'll get a pic of it soon. Got good roots going again. But ashamed. View attachment 4924878View attachment 4924879View attachment 4924880


Love your buddah fish tank ....beautiful man! 

I cut the stem off my orchid to try and get it to root......its not rooting. When will my plant shoot out another stalk ? Mine is very healthy, growing great, but no signs of another flower or stem ?


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> That is trhe coolest bloom i have ever seen! WOW


It looks cool but it doesn't smell good. My patio smells like a rotting animal carcass and there is a swarm of flies around it. It's pollinated by flies so it has a nasty odor to attract them. I'm hoping to get some viable seeds from it this year.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It looks cool but it doesn't smell good. My patio smells like a rotting animal carcass and there is a swarm of flies around it. It's pollinated by flies so it has a nasty odor to attract them. I'm hoping to get some viable seeds from it this year.


It's in the same family as the Titan, no?

Not my plant below but they call them corpse flowers


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> It's in the same family as the Titan, no?
> 
> Not my plant below but they call them corpse flowers
> 
> View attachment 4930673


Yes they are related. I went and saw a Corpse flower blooming at the Washington State University campus in Vancouver Washington a couple years back. I wasn't going to miss it. Not many opportunities to see one blooming in person so I got my ass down there to check it out.


----------



## Leeski (Jun 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> gnats....holy fuck do they love the shit outta my chunky coco.
> 
> 
> Next time , leave them laying on top of the moist soil and you can see which ones root an move them to another pot or 50. Also you can take note on which ones root fast ect... (i only do it to seperate them)


Good idea I will get there eventually kinda cool the leaves that drop off naturally seem to take root so much faster got a few in terrariaum that only took few wks


----------



## getogrow (Jun 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Good idea I will get there eventually kinda cool the leaves that drop off naturally seem to take root so much faster got a few in terrariaum that only took few wks


I think your onto something there sir..... 
The wrinkley older leaves seem to root much faster. Im guessing it has something to do with the life cycle or however you would word it.... The older leaves die off outdoors and start new plants , so maybe those leaves are the better choice to pick for pups vs healthier looking ones? 

The guy that got banned on here would know the answer to that one i think...


I "upgraded" my 1984 keyboard with a new model and im missing buttonbs and adding letters ever which [place they shouldnt be.... pardon my typing


----------



## Leeski (Jun 25, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I think your onto something there sir.....
> The wrinkley older leaves seem to root much faster. Im guessing it has something to do with the life cycle or however you would word it.... The older leaves die off outdoors and start new plants , so maybe those leaves are the better choice to pick for pups vs healthier looking ones?
> 
> The guy that got banned on here would know the answer to that one i think...
> ...


Yer kinda got me thinking I know the leaves hold water which new root system has access to but maybe it produces rooting hormone and it’s at its strongest when it falls Naturally it’s kind of obvious I guess but fascinating nonetheless


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Dracunculus vulgaris in bloom.


Very cool! I think I've got a long lost cousin; Penis envious.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 26, 2021)

getogrow said:


> @MICHI-CAN
> View attachment 4930653


Add orchid bloom fert in the fall. And when it gets cool outside it will throw spikes if enough nutes in the plant. Flowers drain them bad.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It looks cool but it doesn't smell good. My patio smells like a rotting animal carcass and there is a swarm of flies around it. It's pollinated by flies so it has a nasty odor to attract them. I'm hoping to get some viable seeds from it this year.


I checked this out. Amazingly disgusting. 


https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article214889810.html


----------



## Leeski (Jul 3, 2021)

Yippee succulents are showing


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 5, 2021)

Mine are rooting but not as good as yours mate.


----------



## Leeski (Jul 8, 2021)

Largest sunflower has got to the 7ft mark need more sun fricking weather sucks don’t think it was a great idea planting bocking 4 between them DOH oh well ….


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Largest sunflower has got to the 7ft mark need more sun fricking weather sucks don’t think it was a View attachment 4939151View attachment 4939152great idea planting bocking 4 between them DOH oh well ….


We could be in a gang


----------



## Leeski (Jul 8, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> We could be in a gang
> 
> View attachment 4939338


Hell yer but I’m saying I grew yours -looks ace bro !


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Hell yer but I’m saying I grew yours -looks ace bro !


I absolutely love sunflowers. Yours look fantastic so I needed to share. You can claim it but you have to shuck it if you claim it 

I hang the heads in the shed for a while and then get the seeds. They are nice.

I saw some people BBQ the heads but I think they did it wrong. They pulled mature heads so I bet there was lots of shell fibers in it.
If it were me I would cut a nearly raw flower so the seeds are still soft and not fibrous. Then BBQ it with the sauce and some herb.

This head here is about 13" give or take. I will get a full shot for you later

Thanks for sharing. Your terrarium is badass also. I might need to get me one of them


----------



## Leeski (Jul 8, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I absolutely love sunflowers. Yours look fantastic so I needed to share. You can claim it but you have to shuck it if you claim it
> 
> I hang the heads in the shed for a while and then get the seeds. They are nice.
> 
> ...


Never considered that- use to put roasted sunflower seeds in salads back in a previous life (ex chef) it’s hard In my location as weathers is fricking crap for sun loving plants got a little bet half a zip with my mate who can grow the tallest im silently not confident lol 
He loses either way my herbs crap compared to his hehe 
Thank you for nice comments on terrariaum it’s kinda worked out better than expected was unsure if a living soil sip kinda system would would work but touch wood 4 months in a no major issues …


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey so.. Calling upon the plant people here. I took in a tropical plant and I think I am killing it....

Has anyone grown red croton?? This is a pic from online.




Mine looked like this for about a week. And then the leaves started turning green? But I want it to look like Darth Maul still...

I asked around and mostly everyone said it needs more light? So I put this bad baby under 600 Watts and a bit more humidity and now it's really green? I mean it looks OK but all the colors went away and it's shooting green leaves everywhere...

Anybody have Croton thumbs? Is it just because it's tropical and acclimating? Sorry I didn't put any pics my phone broke today. Thanks in advance


----------



## getogrow (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Hey so.. Calling upon the plant people here. I took in a tropical plant and I think I am killing it....
> 
> Has anyone grown red croton?? This is a pic from online.
> 
> ...


I grabbed one a few months ago. mine is still colored but its not growing as fast as yours ....im guessing.
I am pretty sure the older leaves change colors and the new ones stay green for awhile. I have a yellow one that is growing great , the whole top is green with some yellowing but the bottom is the pretty yellow i paid for.


The new growth on my red one is dark green and im sure it will turn red in a couple months.

PS. Thats my fastest drinking houseplant. The medium and watering should be easy.


----------



## getogrow (Jul 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Never considered that- use to put roasted sunflower seeds in salads back in a previous life (ex chef) it’s hard In my location as weathers is fricking crap for sun loving plants got a little bet half a zip with my mate who can grow the tallest im silently not confident lol
> He loses either way my herbs crap compared to his hehe
> Thank you for nice comments on terrariaum it’s kinda worked out better than expected was unsure if a living soil sip kinda system would would work but touch wood 4 months in a no major issues …


I fuckin LOVE seeing your terrarium but i have an addiction in a past life: Fish. If i get a fish tank in my home...im going full blown with fish and the plants will have to have another aquarium......2 months later im back to 30+ aquariums.


----------



## getogrow (Jul 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Yippee succulents are showing View attachment 4935696View attachment 4935697View attachment 4935698


Thats always going to be my favorite site. New succs growing from a leaf....i love it!

Mine have lil pink roots as well....cool as shit!


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I grabbed one a few months ago. mine is still colored but its not growing as fast as yours ....im guessing.
> I am pretty sure the older leaves change colors and the new ones stay green for awhile. I have a yellow one that is growing great , the whole top is green with some yellowing but the bottom is the pretty yellow i paid for.
> View attachment 4940030
> 
> ...


Ok wow.. Thank you! I was scared I was killing it.

Ah it DOES drink that quickly. How about food are you giving any?

Thanks for the assist. I can't find some of my posts from yesterday but glad this one is still here  

I love the yellow one. I got the black and red because it reminded me of that star wars character


----------



## Leeski (Jul 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I fuckin LOVE seeing your terrarium but i have an addiction in a past life: Fish. If i get a fish tank in my home...im going full blown with fish and the plants will have to have another aquarium......2 months later im back to 30+ aquariums.


Haha sounds like me - my better half bagged me not to grow /get anymore succulents bless her my mouth said yes dear head was saying get outa town lol I wanted to set that tank up as an aquarium but at the time couldn’t really afford to do so kinda of glad I didn’t love fish also 
My mates coming to stay at mine at some point a build me an outdoor koi carp


----------



## getogrow (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ok wow.. Thank you! I was scared I was killing it.
> 
> Ah it DOES drink that quickly. How about food are you giving any?
> 
> ...


I use organic , homamade soil to feed mine. im guessing if i used an empty medium then i would be feeding 2 times a month at least. Mine has been in about a quart of good soil with plain water for about 3-6 months with no issues yet. I will repot in a year or less or when it spreads into more then one plant.


----------



## Leeski (Jul 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Thats always going to be my favorite site. New succs growing from a leaf....i love it!
> 
> Mine have lil pink roots as well....cool as shit!


Yes great feeling was buzzing when I saw first growth as failed a lot


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

Did you guys know that succs are actually 4th dimensional beings? From outerspaces?


----------



## getogrow (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Did you guys know that succs are actually 4th dimensional beings? From outerspaces?


You ok bud? Were here for ya!!


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

getogrow said:


> You ok bud? Were here for ya!!


Ah much appreciated - I won't take too much of your time the Croton is being fixed up now

Thanks again


----------



## getogrow (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ah much appreciated - I won't take too much of your time the Croton is being fixed up now
> 
> Thanks again


I have plenty of time on my hands. And im always open ears bud! The space shit is wierd but i can dig it...


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

getogrow said:


> I have plenty of time on my hands. And im always open ears bud! The space shit is wierd but i can dig it...


A baby alien blooming


----------



## piknarf (Jul 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> My sunflower has just reached 5 foot mark soon as it grows past the wall height she’s will get 16hrs full sun so looking good to win my comp not seen my mates yet might get a drone and do some spying lol View attachment 4929756


Mine are about four feet tall!


----------



## Leeski (Jul 18, 2021)

my Buddleja purple emperor is in full bloom love this plant so do the bees and butterflies


----------



## Leeski (Jul 19, 2021)

Fuchsia dollar Princess lovely deep colours


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 20, 2021)

Butterfly weed. Love this orange against the dark green.

My butterfly bush. Not as cool or as full as yours, @Leeski, but the flyers still love it.

Balloon flower.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> my Buddleja purple emperor is in full bloom love this plant so do the bees and butterflies View attachment 4946166View attachment 4946167View attachment 4946168View attachment 4946169View attachment 4946179


Beauties....I also have a good size patch....if ya like butterflies( we get many humming bird moths also) this is a great perennial.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 21, 2021)

My potted amaryllis are popping and saw my first white chicory plant (very rare) in bloom while walking creek bed with my new hound.


----------



## Leeski (Jul 24, 2021)

Started building/making a pond in a neglected part of my garden was overgrown so got stuck into it found this love the branches/stems it’s like the outa skin of a watermelon also pic of elephant ears plant @StonedGardener your new hound is to die for


----------



## Leeski (Jul 25, 2021)

Another little succulent project ….


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Another little succulent project ….View attachment 4951014View attachment 4951015


Bonsaiiiiiii


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2021)

Once again...couple days later.....my whimsical succulent plant.....flowers unfurling.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Once again...couple days later.....my whimsical succulent plant.....flowers unfurling.View attachment 4951159


That's looks amazing.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> That's looks amazing.


Thanks dude.......do you have insomnia(dumb question)........I was cursed with it...hope ya don't


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks dude.......do you have insomnia(dumb question)........I was cursed with it...hope ya don't


Yes sure do, it has been my nick on the internet since the late 80s, but such is life, everything is a lesson etc.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 4, 2021)

Some new plants swapped some baby succulents for -corn plant ,zz plant and peace Lilly …


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2021)

feelin artsy


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2021)

the gangs all here


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 5, 2021)

alphapinene said:


> feelin artsy
> 
> View attachment 4958443


Dude!! That is a really cool pic and cacti.. not sure how you captured the rainbow thing reflecting there..
It got me feeling inspired


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Dude!! That is a really cool pic and cacti.. not sure how you captured the rainbow thing reflecting there..
> It got me feeling inspired
> 
> View attachment 4958789



Thank you!!  it’s morning sunlight passing through beveled glass from my front door creating a prism-like effect
...nice!


----------



## Leeski (Aug 7, 2021)

New plant Boston fern swapped for some English lavender I’m happy …


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Just starting to dive into the succulents. Only 4 now. But in need of propagation very soon. Terrarium is being over grown to speak. Also bought a "prickly pear" cactus for my son today. $20 USD! Insane. I'll have some for shipping next year. What a rip off. 

But still playing with a variety of plants. Anyone up to a vertical tropical or wet grow. I miss water features in my tanks. Looking for an old acrylic 29 gallon hex. Although @Leeski 's bow front would do crustaceons or amphibians with a waterfall.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just starting to dive into the succulents. Only 4 now. But in need of propagation very soon. Terrarium is being over grown to speak. Also bought a "prickly pear" cactus for my son today. $20 USD! Insane. I'll have some for shipping next year. What a rip off.
> 
> But still playing with a variety of plants. Anyone up to a vertical tropical or wet grow. I miss water features in my tanks. Looking for an old acrylic 29 gallon hex. Although @Leeski 's bow front would do crustaceons or amphibians with a waterfall.


Yer mad prices that peeps sell plants for I’m going big into succulents this year have already started propagating next spring will dedicate large greenhouse just for succulents want to start selling them so I’m going big or go home on them 
Strange you saying about water falls have been looking at them recently think it will be cool


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Yer mad prices that peeps sell plants for I’m going big into succulents this year have already started propagating next spring will dedicate large greenhouse just for succulents want to start selling them so I’m going big or go home on them
> Strange you saying about water falls have been looking at them recently think it will be cool View attachment 4960560View attachment 4960561


I took the plunge today. Garden centers tossing things out and putting on clearance. Picked up 2 more small succs for $5, a 10" hanging basket in flower for free (need to get a pic), and a pineapple for $5. A few leaves for starters as well. the terrarium is doing fine. Have a leaf rooting just on the soil in there. Easy as I remember. Just a mist every 4-5 days to root. 

TY @Leeski . I'm on another endeavor. In awe of the varieties out there in reach now. I'll have a bunch by spring. And more end of season plants for cheap to be sought out now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm back with my rescue from the dumpster. ag name really is not correct as I'm seeing in my searches. "Pazzaz Nano "trademark" fuschia". Not getting any specific info. 

I repotted it and tried to bud blast it in crazy heat and sun. Kinda working. 

Need some insight. Want to fill several baskets and use a few as ground cover. TY.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2021)

Looking great @MICHI-CAN love the pineapple I potted up all my babies yesterday they were all in one large shallow container which was huge f up on my part as container so shallow had a right birds nest of roots going on - 2hr lesson learnt ! I’m at around 80 succulents now every south facing window sil is rammed mrs is doing her nut in looks like I’m going to have to buy a paraffin heater for greenhouse before I receive divorce papers ..


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

Speaking of succulents, this one in the rock garden has been unfurling for a month. Just won't unveil until good and ready.......


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I took the plunge today. Garden centers tossing things out and putting on clearance. Picked up 2 more small succs for $5, a 10" hanging basket in flower for free (need to get a pic), and a pineapple for $5. A few leaves for starters as well. the terrarium is doing fine. Have a leaf rooting just on the soil in there. Easy as I remember. Just a mist every 4-5 days to root.
> 
> TY @Leeski . I'm on another endeavor. In awe of the varieties out there in reach now. I'll have a bunch by spring. And more end of season plants for cheap to be sought out now. View attachment 4961576View attachment 4961577View attachment 4961578View attachment 4961579View attachment 4961580View attachment 4961582View attachment 4961584View attachment 4961585


The Buddha Terrarium gig there is pretty badass with the blue rocks and stuff. Nice dude.
Say what is the white spotted thing in there?

P.S. I like the direct propagation / placement in there of the Echi. Can see the little root I think!

_Foreshadow _


----------



## Leeski (Aug 13, 2021)

Potted up another batch of babies got another 30 plus to do in a wk or so yep it’s official I’m obsessed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> The Buddha Terrarium gig there is pretty badass with the blue rocks and stuff. Nice dude.
> Say what is the white spotted thing in there?
> 
> P.S. I like the direct propagation / placement in there of the Echi. Can see the little root I think!
> ...


I smell feet.??


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 14, 2021)

Moonflower from seed. First time with this. Fun to watch them open and close. 
The flowers are kinda hard to photograph.

A friend's 'crown of thorns'. Love this plant.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 14, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Moonflower from seed. First time with this. Fun to watch them open and close. View attachment 4964974
> The flowers are kinda hard to photograph.
> View attachment 4964975
> A friend's 'crown of thorns'. Love this plant.
> View attachment 4964976


What exactly is a Moon Flower? Looks crazy. And what do you mean by watch it open and close?

After seeing everyone's Terrarium creations I went and bought a fish tank for some my Begonias. Too shy to share yet though 
It's Saturday time to smoke something good. Probably go hunt down some more plants too.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 14, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> What exactly is a Moon Flower? Looks crazy. And what do you mean by watch it open and close?
> 
> After seeing everyone's Terrarium creations I went and bought a fish tank for some my Begonias. Too shy to share yet though
> It's Saturday time to smoke something good. Probably go hunt down some more plants too.


They are a tropical morning glory that open at night. They are fast bloomers. Not my video.


----------



## Tracker (Aug 25, 2021)

Rescued this little rose for my indoor other plants a couple months back. It was on the brink, and now it's flowering.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

@Leeski I am in need of thoughts on my succulents. Terrarium grew like crazy and now issues. Looking for info on better propagation than I have. TY and hows that water feature going?


----------



## Leeski (Sep 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Leeski I am in need of thoughts on my succulents. Terrarium grew like crazy and now issues. Looking for info on better propagation than I have. TY and hows that water feature going?


Hi mate, I have got nearly 100% success rate by taking a bottom leaf, needs to be a clean break and then letting it scab over for 5-7 days. Some are bit more fussy than others. Then as long as there’s contact with soil they usually Chuck roots in 2-3wks. I just mist around the leaf once a day, avoid misting leaf as they tend to rot before they can chuck some anchors down. I found this little fella the other day behind a pot red horn leaf has never seen soil. Waterfall is ongoing just upgraded all my fish gear so money is a little tight at the min but decided I am going to make my own out of clay ….. 
hope your well


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

STAY AWAY from fish. The money I handed over. A cheap can of expanding foam from the home depot type store is carve-able. And then mold it inverse and obversely with plaster of paris. Seal with non toxic finish. Easy and cheap if you have the hours. LOL. 

My succs got huge fast. Didn't keep on the mist for my cuttings. I have more than I want. Going to straight coco to root. I got all that. My question is what about rooting tops? TY.


----------



## Leeski (Sep 6, 2021)

I strip 3/4 of the bottom leaves off a mother /donor plant then just dip tops in rooting hormone powder only just started doing this so work in progress


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I strip 3/4 of the bottom leaves off a mother /donor plant then just dip tops in rooting hormone powder only just started doing this so work in progress View attachment 4981143View attachment 4981145


Same here. Only didn't start. Still deciding where to put what and how to light. I love live greenery in winter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 6, 2021)

I've got this done. 3 more to cut from.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 10, 2021)

These morning glories are throwing out tons of flowers


----------



## Leeski (Sep 14, 2021)

Done a lot of work removed a few plants bent a few over planted some little ones I’m kinda torn keeping low or higher plants wise


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Make sure those elephants are resin or completely sealed under the base if wood. LOL. You finding these things going large in a hurry in a container to? I have a few new plants starting. Not sure I want this hobby. And onward I proceed. 

I forced my last dendrobium canes to propagate. Plants were lost. Only 2 years old here. But my gift to me. Blue Twinkle Antelope Type. I'm impressed by the blooms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Leeski (Sep 24, 2021)

Few pics of this summers babies ….


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 26, 2021)

So I think some of my lophs got hit with a minor root mealybug infestation.. @xtsho do you recommend anything as a soil drench to control these guys? I was thinking of doing a neem soil drench or botanigard 22WP beuvaria bassiana as a soil drench...what do you think ?? Thank you!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 26, 2021)

alphapinene said:


> So I think some of my lophs got hit with a minor root mealybug infestation.. @xtsho do you recommend anything as a soil drench to control these guys? I was thinking of doing a neem soil drench or botanigard 22WP beuvaria bassiana as a soil drench...what do you think ?? Thank you!


I wasn't aware that mealybugs were in the soil. I thought they lived on the leaves and stems sucking food from the plant. You can use just an insecticidal soap, citric acid, or just spray them off with water.


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I wasn't aware that mealybugs were in the soil. I thought they lived on the leaves and stems sucking food from the plant. You can use just an insecticidal soap, citric acid, or just spray them off with water.


I thought the same thing..there’s actually a species of mealybug that hangs out in the soil feeding on roots, they’re related to root aphids. They leave a chalky/powdery almost mycelium looking mass on roots. I noticed this mass on one of my lophs while transplanting and thought nothing of it until someone mentioned it on a different forum


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 27, 2021)

alphapinene said:


> I thought the same thing..there’s actually a species of mealybug that hangs out in the soil feeding on roots, they’re related to root aphids. They leave a chalky/powdery almost mycelium looking mass on roots. I noticed this mass on one of my lophs while transplanting and thought nothing of it until someone mentioned it on a different forum


What about treating them like root aphids and doing a insecticidal soap soil drench?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 27, 2021)

alphapinene said:


> I thought the same thing..there’s actually a species of mealybug that hangs out in the soil feeding on roots, they’re related to root aphids. They leave a chalky/powdery almost mycelium looking mass on roots. I noticed this mass on one of my lophs while transplanting and thought nothing of it until someone mentioned it on a different forum


Well I just learned something. I wasn't aware of root mealybugs. I would do a neem oil drench myself.


----------



## Leeski (Sep 27, 2021)

Anyone in the know about aquatic plants pond plants ? Made myself a pond I have some flag Irises, water mint and water lilies so far anyone got any suggest for a south facing pond 
It’s got various depths shelves 3ft in the middle ?


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well I just learned something. I wasn't aware of root mealybugs. I would do a neem oil drench myself.


 yeah they’re supposedly just as bad as root aphids..gonna do a neem soil drench, thanks!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Anyone in the know about aquatic plants pond plants ? Made myself a pond I have some flag Irises, water mint and water lilies so far anyone got any suggest for a south facing pond
> It’s got various depths shelves 3ft in the middle ? View attachment 4996519


You need to maintain aeration and flow.Check the nute req's.for the plants. And grab some muck from a local healthy pond or the name you give a natural fresh water living environment. I just know painted crays. As dinner I'll never have again.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 29, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Anyone in the know about aquatic plants pond plants ? Made myself a pond I have some flag Irises, water mint and water lilies so far anyone got any suggest for a south facing pond
> It’s got various depths shelves 3ft in the middle ? View attachment 4996519


A UV filter sized for your water volume keeps prevents algae and keeps your water clear.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 29, 2021)

My total pumpkin harvest......pitiful!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2021)

@Leeski I had to bring in help. It is going to be a problem I now see. I remembered how. The ones preferring drier climate will work now. And people pay what for these things? LOL. 

My orchid is rewarding me for trying to kill it a third time. I almost have the insanely finnicky girl eating again. Does not like processed food. Go figure. 

Keep posting people. Plants are the only reason I keep getting out of bed as of late. Sincere thank yous to all.


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sun room pothos thinks it's found a tree and is going nuts - biggest leaves I've ever seen on it. We have contractors working in that room next week so I have to cut those roots and move it, what a shame...


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 3, 2021)

Got some watermelon seedlings going and a couple avocado trees. Banana peppers won't break soil, I soaked the seeds for a few days before planting.... any pointers on those? Happy Sunday!!
** hot morning//tacos


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 5, 2021)

Visited some family and left with 2 new babies.
Crown of thorns

Desert rose


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

@xtsho is this worth growing out? One of 3/$1 after Easter Lillies. Strange year here. Nothing will die normally.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @xtsho is this worth growing out? One of 3/$1 after Easter Lillies. Strange year here. Nothing will die normally. View attachment 5004574View attachment 5004576View attachment 5004577


Yes! Grow that plant. It looks a little water logged though. Bring it inside. Probably won't make it outside where you're at. I'd transplant it into new soil. Looking forward to the Easter Lily flower photos from that plant.

That cannabis has some bug damage. But I'm sure you're aware of that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes! Grow that plant. It looks a little water logged though. Bring it inside. Probably won't make it outside where you're at. I'd transplant it into new soil. Looking forward to the Easter Lily flower photos from that plant.
> 
> That cannabis has some bug damage. But I'm sure you're aware of that.


Actually that is diatomaceous earth and kids triple strength sesame and soap prevention. Had a very small amount pests for a minute early on. LOL. Speckled leaves drove me crazy for a minute. All good. Only small amount of pm and one bud starting to rot. Defol here for sure. 

Yes. I'm growing it. I can't kill it. Where to put all when it gets cold?? 301's in the living room?


----------



## Tracker (Oct 12, 2021)

I love when this little one flowers. Such a treat!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 14, 2021)

I came upon a whimsical "plant-like" form near my azalea/stone garden ( no forum for these things....I found it interesting, trying to identify ) .


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 14, 2021)

Watermelons are about to flower? 1st time with these so I have no clue, prepped the garden bed about to put these in ground.  
* banana peppers popped finally


----------



## xtsho (Oct 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I came upon a whimsical "plant-like" form near my azalea/stone garden ( no forum for these things....I found it interesting, trying to identify ) .View attachment 5009571


Looks like a Shaggy Mane


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 18, 2021)

Got a rare pick of the Koala "plant like form" (shrooms)...at least it looks like a Koala....


----------



## alphapinene (Oct 23, 2021)

looks like a successful pollination attempt 
the fruit is starting to come out, which looks like a pink chili pepper when ripe..apparently they taste super sweet and good. Can’t wait to get seeds!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 23, 2021)

Have any of you stoners ever grown a weed bonsai ? I'm giving it a go......sounds fun , beats house cleaning.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 24, 2021)

Couple of pics Christmas cactus has started flowering and I split few aloe Vera winter has set in and not much happing in my outdoor garden


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Have any of you stoners ever grown a weed bonsai ? I'm giving it a go......sounds fun , beats house cleaning.


I've got a few going right now following the oldtimer1 guide: https://overgrow.com/t/bonsai-mums-by-oldtimer1/1433

The middle and rightmost ones are about a year old now, in 4-inch square pots. The main thing I've found is you gotta keep on top of the trimming. The bottom/middle/interior growth gets out of control really quick.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> I've got a few going right now following the oldtimer1 guide: https://overgrow.com/t/bonsai-mums-by-oldtimer1/1433
> 
> The middle and rightmost ones are about a year old now, in 4-inch square pots. The main thing I've found is you gotta keep on top of the trimming. The bottom/middle/interior growth gets out of control really quick.
> 
> View attachment 5015849


Very cool, really appreciate the info and tips I just happen to see a bunch of them on Instagram.......I'm gonna jump right in......l would assume ya keep plant on long hours?


----------



## weedstoner420 (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Very cool, really appreciate the info and tips I just happen to see a bunch of them on Instagram.......I'm gonna jump right in......l would assume ya keep plant on long hours?


Yup they're on 18/6. The light is not very powerful but it's only about a foot from the soil line.

Good luck with yours! These are the first moms I've kept and it's pretty cool, amazing to see them pruned down to almost nothing and bounce right back to where they were in a few weeks.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

weedstoner420 said:


> Yup they're on 18/6. The light is not very powerful but it's only about a foot from the soil line.
> 
> Good luck with yours! These are the first moms I've kept and it's pretty cool, amazing to see them pruned down to almost nothing and bounce right back to where they were in a few weeks.


They are rugged f'ers ! Thanks again for posts !


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2021)

Planning new design/planting for my terrariaum they will stay in pots for a while and be moved around until I’m happy also pimped underneath little baby chamber fuck I hate winter I get soooo bored lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Planning new design/planting for my terrariaum they will stay in pots for a while and be moved around until I’m happy also pimped underneath little baby chamber fuck I hate winter I get soooo bored lol View attachment 5016567View attachment 5016568View attachment 5016569View attachment 5016570View attachment 5016571


Always looking good there. And the clone room under the table. I thought it was a cheap box. LOL. 

I'll catch up on posting soon. Too many things to keep on and I'm still not very mobile or long distance. 

A great day to all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

@Leeski I made a quick pass and took a few pics. 7ft lemon tree is a pain. But much to do and more to do it with than these. Just went into the 30F range last night. Need to get organized inside. Snow soon here.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 26, 2021)

Looking great mate I tried growing lemon trees a few times just ain’t happening in my climate love your pineapple also .
hope ya back firing on all cylinders soon bro


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Looking great mate I tried growing lemon trees a few times just ain’t happening in my climate love your pineapple also .
> hope ya back firing on all cylinders soon bro


Lemons took a few to get a clue. They do not like direct light above 70F. And really needy on boron and P &K. Try putting them in the shade. LOL. Ours are 3 years from seed. 3' &7'. Who knows. As long as it grows. I'm getting better. Biltong and jerky are allowing me to eat again. It's protein.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## raggyb (Nov 1, 2021)

Does anybody know if it works well if you start your outdoor flowers and tomatoes inside under the 12/12 lights? Do they do okay when you put them outside in Spring? Do they have to 'reveg' like weed, which takes like 4 weeks and such?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2021)

raggyb said:


> Does anybody know if it works well if you start your outdoor flowers and tomatoes inside under the 12/12 lights? Do they do okay when you put them outside in Spring? Do they have to 'reveg' like weed, which takes like 4 weeks and such?


I use a 40 something watt LED indoors all year long. It is set to 14 hours. Keeps my fall transplants in stride. And the spring veggies start at around 10 hours of actual light here. Not thinking they are photo sensitive. My maters are now dying from multiple frosts. Still throwing fruit. A one month indoor start is always good here. 

@Leeski I used what patience I had and got all my new indoors and existing fall fertilized now that the pests and other issues have been removed. Baths and still trying to solve the riddle of where and how. 

Cannot wait to have the fence transformer not keeping my sciatic in line. But I'm getting up because of the plants. Also that 44W LED ceiling panel is perfect for the succs. 

Here is a pictionary. I accomplished something today. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2021)

I didn't get the ' lemn tree moved or washed. Tomorrow. LOL. 

A good night and better grow to all.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks for confirming. May just start the annuals and veggies in the flower room this spring. I'm already looking forward to spring. You grow a pineapple? Wow!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 7, 2021)

My little indoor rose rescue is flowering again


----------



## Tracker (Dec 19, 2021)

More blooms are showing. She got hit by spider mites. You can see the damaged leaves lower down. I treated her, and she seems to be doing much better now. The color is a very bright red.


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 19, 2021)

My mini lemon tree


----------



## Tracker (Dec 19, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> My mini lemon tree


Mini tree, but not mini lemons. Do they make good lemonade?


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 19, 2021)

I have 3 or 4 that one 20yrs old has about 20 each year..Start them from the seeds of it. takes 5yrs to get a lemon


----------



## alphapinene (Dec 23, 2021)

So Willie’s fruit finally ripened (around Dec 6th), like with everything Lophophora it takes timmmee..but when it finally happens it’s oh so satisfying..


This plant fertilized itself and I aquired 9 seeds from it’s fruit .. 

I started the seeds on December 6th and by the 12th all 9 germinated..3 pretty much stalled but I got 6 nice healthy babies..here’s it’s offspring.. 

I also started loph seeds from other localities:



 If you look closely you can see the start of it’s carrot like tap root ...it’s gonna be a loong journey with these guys. They’re extremely interesting ENDANGERED plants, with a spirit presence, i guess that’s why they call it grandfather willie!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 2, 2022)

The rose rescue has another new bloom. Spider mites have been a problem on this one, but it's got a lot of new healthy growth now.


The Chrismas cactus has a new bloom too. I love these. Super bright color.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4765317
> View attachment 4765326 View attachment 4765325
> 
> 
> ...


I planted golden raspberries in my yard .. the damn deer beat me to them almost every time they fruit.. lol..


----------



## Tracker (Jan 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I planted golden raspberries in my yard .. the damn deer beat me to them almost every time they fruit.. lol..


Yummy venison!


----------



## alphapinene (Jan 8, 2022)

These guys are about 3 weeks old now, just starting to put out it’s first pistil-like spines/areoles! They only have spines for the first 6-12 months then it’s spineless for the remainder of their lives..


----------



## Tracker (Feb 1, 2022)

This one keeps throwing out blooms


----------



## Tracker (Feb 1, 2022)

Just noticed my aloe plant is throwing out a flower


----------



## Leeski (Feb 3, 2022)

Start of new plant lay out still got a tonne of babies to go in. 
It should look ok in 6months lol !
It’s been rewarding cause 80% is from leaf propagation


----------



## J232 (Feb 3, 2022)

Tracker said:


> This one keeps throwing out blooms
> View attachment 5078240
> View attachment 5078242


I never looked to see why but I have had a Christmas cactus for 10 years and it’s never bloomed. It’s just in ambient lighting too.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 3, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Start of new plant lay out still got a tonne of babies to go in.
> It should look ok in 6months lol !
> It’s been rewarding cause 80% is from leaf propagation View attachment 5079341View attachment 5079342View attachment 5079343


Ive been wanting to get a nice succulent garden going like this myself.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 3, 2022)

J232 said:


> I never looked to see why but I have had a Christmas cactus for 10 years and it’s never bloomed. It’s just in ambient lighting too.


I think it is a short day photoperiod plant. The corner of the living room where I have it only gets light from one window and the supplemental LEDs on for less than 12/12. When the days get short, it starts to bloom and keeps going all the way through winter/early spring.


----------



## J232 (Feb 3, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I think it is a short day photoperiod plant. The corner of the living room where I have it only gets light from one window and the supplemental LEDs on for less than 12/12. When the days get short, it starts to bloom and keeps going all the way through winter/early spring.


I’m pretty far north, perhaps it’s just the ambient lighting I always have on, maybe I will move it and see.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 3, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Ive been wanting to get a nice succulent garden going like this myself.


Get on it mate there cool -I would recommend getting something easier to get into my backs fucked!


----------



## bk78 (Feb 3, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Get on it mate there cool -I would recommend getting something easier to get into my backs fucked!


Yeah lol. It’ll be a multi tiered shelf in my living room. Just to find the right trays/pots and lighting


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 3, 2022)

Orchids will never throw your back out, don't need much light and bloom in winter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Start of new plant lay out still got a tonne of babies to go in.
> It should look ok in 6months lol !
> It’s been rewarding cause 80% is from leaf propagation View attachment 5079341View attachment 5079342View attachment 5079343


Is that there a chameleon in there?


----------



## Leeski (Feb 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that there a chameleon in there?


I wish only angels & fairies

at some point I want to get a water feature and perhaps some frogs in there work in progress


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I wish only angels & fairies
> 
> at some point I want to get a water feature and perhaps some frogs in there work in progressView attachment 5079525


It is quite intriguing.it really takes on a very artistic sculpture installation conceptual approach. Do you other forms of art work like draw, paint ? I admire the way you think.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It is quite intriguing.it really takes on a very artistic sculpture installation conceptual approach. Do you other forms of art work like draw, paint ? I admire the way you think.


Thank you,
No I don’t really do anything els artistic I love art in many forms and thrive around creative people but that’s as far as it goes unfortunately ….


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 10, 2022)

Two months old today!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2022)

Are those lophs?


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 10, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Are those lophs?


yeah, Williamsii offspring from the flower in my avatar


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> yeah, Williamsii offspring from the flower in my avatar


i've got a couple different sub vars of those in my bean library I forgot about... Ive gotta do something with those!


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 10, 2022)

Tracker said:


> i've got a couple different sub vars of those in my bean library I forgot about... Ive gotta do something with those!


Nice! what kinds? Fricii? Diffusa? Hell yeah start some, i’m surprised at how fast they grow at such a young age..feels good planting endangered seeds!!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 10, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> Nice! what kinds? Fricii? Diffusa? Hell yeah start some, i’m surprised at how fast they grow at such a young age..feels good planting endangered seeds!!



Huizache El Huizache - Nuevo Leon MXStarr County Texas - Texan


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 10, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Huizache El Huizache - Nuevo Leon MXStarr County Texas - Texan


Nice! those are some good northern varieties


----------



## Tracker (Feb 15, 2022)

Christmas cactus keeps blooming like crazy


The aloe flower stretched past the lower level, so I had to pull it over to the side. It'll stretch up another 12in or so before the flowers open.


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 17, 2022)

Looking like it should flower real soon..First flower under artificial lights! (265watt HLG)..lookin a bit dehydrated (house is 10% humidity here in winter) , can’t wait to get them back under natural sunlight in the windowsill with higher humidity. they seem to thrive in those conditions..think i may let them go dormant next winter as it’s closer to there natural conditions


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2022)

Looking good in here friends. A couple indoor flowers from early winter. 
Put together this planter of cuttings recently. Waiting a few more weeks to actually transplant, then cover with lil pebbles.
And recent orchid transplant. Gonna try old wicker baskets for airflow.


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 18, 2022)

this guy flowered while I was at work  gonna try to get a time-lapse of it opening and closing tommorow


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 21, 2022)

Endangered Flowers


----------



## Tracker (Mar 5, 2022)

The aloe flowers are starting to open


----------



## alphapinene (Mar 5, 2022)

Tracker said:


> The aloe flowers are starting to open
> View attachment 5096704
> View attachment 5096706


beautiful!!! do you keep them under lights year round? or do you move them to a window during the spring/summer months? Can’t wait for windowsill season!!! lol


----------



## Leeski (Mar 5, 2022)

Amazing mix of textures ,structure and colour love the fern Boston fern @Tracker ?


----------



## Tracker (Mar 5, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> beautiful!!! do you keep them under lights year round? or do you move them to a window during the spring/summer months? Can’t wait for windowsill season!!! lol


I put the aloe, fern, and rose outside once danger of frost has passed.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 5, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Amazing mix of textures ,structure and colour love the fern Boston fern @Tracker ?


I don't know what type of fern. Someone was going to get rid of it, so I took it and nursed it back to health.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Leeski (Mar 14, 2022)

Spring has sprung my favourite time of year new growth new hope


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

The Dragón Lily is back. This time with multiple shoots. I have 2 that look like they'll bloom this year and then a few others that probably won't bloom this year that I'll try and separate and start new plants so I can share the stink.







Dug up some Helleborus volunteers that I hope to get nice and healthy and replant somewhere in the yard.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 24, 2022)

personal hybrid


----------



## xtsho (Mar 24, 2022)

DNA tests reveal Dug the giant potato is not, in fact, a potato


When New Zealand couple Colin and Donna Craig-Brown first found the gigantic vegetable in their backyard final August, they knew




www.pehalnews.in


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

Alright @xtsho . You asked for pics of my $0.33 Easter Lilly in bloom after it's regrowth. No blooms. Too cold outside and can't alter my indoor lights. But she rose from discarded dead stuff. 

I hope we all get massive blooms this year. No extended deluges or excessive heat please.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Alright @xtsho . You asked for pics of my $0.33 Easter Lilly in bloom after it's regrowth. No blooms. Too cold outside and can't alter my indoor lights. But she rose from discarded dead stuff.
> 
> I hope we all get massive blooms this year. No extended deluges or excessive heat please.
> 
> View attachment 5117095


I may get a full day of sun today. Beach weather. Then we get xtso weather again. Damn I want to dig in the dirt again.


----------



## alphapinene (Apr 16, 2022)

10+ year old wooly boy coming out of dormancy. Looking forward to the upcoming growing season and the increasing UV index!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I may get a full day of sun today. Beach weather. Then we get xtso weather again. Damn I want to dig in the dirt again.
> 
> View attachment 5117195View attachment 5117196View attachment 5117197View attachment 5117198View attachment 5117199


Is that Bay Leaf in the bottom left of the first two photos?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Is that Bay Leaf in the bottom left of the first two photos?


No. LOL. I've wanted one. Sadly the mutant sibling of the lemon tree with it. No room for trees here. 

I'm taking cuttings and starting shorter trees this summer. 8+ foot is at ceiling height here. 
Wife's whim was fun learning curve. Now a monster pain over winter. And wickedly thorned bastards.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

I have this jade plant. I grew it from two small branches starting 20 years ago. Last time I repotted was 5 years ago and it's done well until recently. Now it's dropping leaves and not growing vigorously. I plan to repot as soon as weather allows and take a look at the roots because something is sideways. I want it back in the same pot or it will take two people to move it. It's going to be a beast of a project.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have this jade plant. I grew it from two small branches starting 20 years ago. Last time I repotted was 5 years ago and it's done well until recently. Now it's dropping leaves and not growing vigorously. I plan to repot as soon as weather allows and take a look at the roots because something is sideways. I want it back in the same pot or it will take two people to move it. It's going to be a beast of a project.
> View attachment 5119232


My most common cause of leaf drop on paddle leaved succulents results from excess water and food. Second most common issue is over lighting. 

I have a dwarf fuchia I did all to this winter. She may not recover. Glad I took cuttings.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My most common cause of leaf drop on paddle leaved succulents results from excess water and food. Second most common issue is over lighting.
> 
> I have a dwarf fuchia I did all to this winter. She may not recover. Glad I took cuttings.


It's in a north facing window and has done well there for years. You are right that it's probably watering and renewing the medium to improve drainage should help (I hope). Maybe some root pruning depending on what I see. Thanks for the input.


----------



## alphapinene (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have this jade plant. I grew it from two small branches starting 20 years ago. Last time I repotted was 5 years ago and it's done well until recently. Now it's dropping leaves and not growing vigorously. I plan to repot as soon as weather allows and take a look at the roots because something is sideways. I want it back in the same pot or it will take two people to move it. It's going to be a beast of a project.
> View attachment 5119232


wow! beautiful plant


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Thank you! I appreciate your cactus too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's in a north facing window and has done well there for years. You are right that it's probably watering and renewing the medium to improve drainage should help (I hope). Maybe some root pruning depending on what I see. Thanks for the input.


When you repot it? I suggest bare root and a spray bottle of 3% H2O2 to spritz the roots after you rinse them clean. Leave peroxide spritz. Only water and air. It will kill most of any fungi you have. Then just repot.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 16, 2022)

Yup. I plan on a thorough cleansing of the root zone and sterilize the pot as well.


----------



## alphapinene (Apr 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your cactus too.


No problem! Love how fat those trunks are! Thanks I plan on keeping him my whole life!


----------



## alphapinene (May 11, 2022)

First flower of the season! 




5 Month old babies today


This guy should be putting out its first flower soon


These terracotta pots dry out waaaay to fast, should’ve kept them in plastic, oh well! Good thing they are drought resistant!


----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Avering (Jun 21, 2022)

These are Sunn Hemp seedlings they grow into a large cover crop. I grew these along side some different types of spinach last year and the greens got huge. I’ll post a pic of these when they are big. They are supposed to be good for feeding tortoises too. Lol


----------



## Tracker (Jun 23, 2022)

I moved the aloe outside and it is flowering again


Tomatillos and tomatoes are fruiting real nice


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 24, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> First flower of the season!
> View attachment 5131701
> View attachment 5131702
> View attachment 5131703
> ...


Bizarre......very cool , probably gives you one Hell of a buzz !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have this jade plant. I grew it from two small branches starting 20 years ago. Last time I repotted was 5 years ago and it's done well until recently. Now it's dropping leaves and not growing vigorously. I plan to repot as soon as weather allows and take a look at the roots because something is sideways. I want it back in the same pot or it will take two people to move it. It's going to be a beast of a project.
> View attachment 5119232


Had one even older....my wife over watered it and every damn leaf fell off.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 4, 2022)

The aloe flowers are about to start opening


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 4, 2022)

Tracker said:


> The aloe flowers are about to start opening
> View attachment 5158653


Very cool , I've never seen one flower !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 7, 2022)

My Empress Woo hostas...planted just some roots 3 yrs ago ....their banging , about 6ft × 6ft , 3ft tall...should get at least 5ft. I'm a hostaphile ! Hosta beds all over, the blue ones I really like. Also trying to grow a " giant " pumpkin , they are blast ...they get bigger right before your eyes....they grow so damn fast ( ya need a firehose to keep em watered ! ).


----------



## Tracker (Jul 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> My Empress Woo hostas...planted just some roots 3 yrs ago ....their banging , about 6ft × 6ft , 3ft tall...should get at least 5ft. I'm a hostaphile ! Hosta beds all over, the blue ones I really like. Also trying to grow a " giant " pumpkin , they are blast ...they get bigger right before your eyes....they grow so damn fast ( ya need a firehose to keep em watered ! ).


Nice! What is the sun/shade situation like on your hostas? I have one in my backyard with huge leaves and a bunch of smaller ones in the front. I think the backyard plant gets too much sun. Some of the leaves get burned. It makes flowers every year though.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 7, 2022)

In general they love shade and or filtered light. Especially the blue hostas , which loose their beautiful blue color in sun. My yard is basically woods, very tall trees/high canopy. I see so many hostas people plant in full sun.....they look like shit. Some can handle it). Here's a couple more shots...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2022)

It smells like a dead rotting animal in my backyard. I'm sure glad these only stink for a day or so. I wonder what the neighbors are thinking.

Dragon Lily


----------



## Tracker (Jul 18, 2022)

I was at a place yesterday with a big 7ft tall fire stick cactus. The owner cut me off a branch.


The flowers on the aloe have more yellow color compared to when it flowered indoor during the winter.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It smells like a dead rotting animal in my backyard. I'm sure glad these only stink for a day or so. I wonder what the neighbors are thinking.
> 
> Dragon Lily


Trippy ! Beautiful !


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 19, 2022)

Snake plant flowering. The buds still haven't opened but wasps seem fascinated by its sickly sweet odor.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Snake plant flowering. The buds still haven't opened but wasps seem fascinated by its sickly sweet odor.View attachment 5166204


Nice! I've never seen it flower. I have a couple of those indoors. They must not get enough light.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 19, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Nice! I've never seen it flower. I have a couple of those indoors. They must not get enough light.


They are native to SE Asia. They love light and heat. Move them outside in full sun (gradually) and feed them. This is the 3rd or 4th time they've flowered in 10 years or so. They are great houseplants because they neither grow nor die indoors. Perfect for black thumb apartment dwellers!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Snake plant flowering. The buds still haven't opened but wasps seem fascinated by its sickly sweet odor.View attachment 5166204


Flowers fully opened. Sickly sweet and wasps and small flies continue to be fascinated


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

Decided to keep the 10 best, healthiest babies.. 8 month old yotes


----------



## Tracker (Aug 5, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> Decided to keep the 10 best, healthiest babies.. 8 month old yotes
> 
> View attachment 5175401
> View attachment 5175403
> ...


Beautiful babies!

How do you prepare the soil? Do you supplement nutrients?


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Beautiful babies!
> 
> How do you prepare the soil? Do you supplement nutrients?


 I bake the substrate (90% limestone heavy mineral mix/10% cactus soil) in the oven at 350 for like 30 minutes then water with 1 cup water/1 1/2 tsp hydrogen peroxide) till runoff and place the seeds on top of mix..and no nutrients, I try to hard grow them the best that I can, and mimic their natural environment


----------



## Leeski (Sep 3, 2022)

Sleeping jalapeños they have a bokashi breakfast when they awaken


----------



## Leeski (Sep 3, 2022)

New little succulent greenhouse has been a cool summer project


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 4, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It smells like a dead rotting animal in my backyard. I'm sure glad these only stink for a day or so. I wonder what the neighbors are thinking.
> 
> Dragon Lily
> 
> ...


It's so whimsical .....love it, a real conversation piece !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)

Tracker said:


> I was at a place yesterday with a big 7ft tall fire stick cactus. The owner cut me off a branch.
> View attachment 5165549
> 
> The flowers on the aloe have more yellow color compared to when it flowered indoor during the winter.
> View attachment 5165550


You don't like plants very much do ya ? ( joking).....I get so many different types going it gets crazy , then ya got the weed to tend...busy, busy, ......being retired sure helps......love it.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> It's so whimsical .....love it, a real conversation piece !


It died back pretty fast this year after blooming. It got baked a few times in the heat. They prefer shade and I left it out in the sun. They grow from bulbs and I got a nice surprise when I dumped the pot out to replant into a larger one. It had babies. Now I have 5 bulbs.

Quadruplets


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)

Rose of Sharon popping ( take a peek inside)........some gladiolus ( I think one is a mutant)............dahlias......thistle.....burdock flower ( young burdock shoots make for some great eating; boil stems twice for 15 min. .......roll in breadcrumbs, fry in olive oil................
( I like big-wrist-breaking iron frying pans, just can't beat em........oops tangent, sorry ).....one crazy -ass succulent in stone garden and plants in my mini Zen garden, spirea, thistle, dogwood tree turned into shrub, coleus and a topiary...oh yea,my prize winning tomato plant( I gotta stay away from growing veggies...I suck at it ).


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It died back pretty fast this year after blooming. It got baked a few times in the heat. They prefer shade and I left it out in the sun. They grow from bulbs and I got a nice surprise when I dumped the pot out to replant into a larger one. It had babies. Now I have 5 bulbs.
> 
> Quadruplets
> 
> View attachment 5192941


 Reminds me of a plant I saw watching the movie " Dennis The Menance" ( 1993)
with my kids....


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It died back pretty fast this year after blooming. It got baked a few times in the heat. They prefer shade and I left it out in the sun. They grow from bulbs and I got a nice surprise when I dumped the pot out to replant into a larger one. It had babies. Now I have 5 bulbs.
> 
> Quadruplets
> 
> View attachment 5192941


You should try.to grow them indoors


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 7, 2022)

Sunflower mix


----------



## mudballs (Sep 14, 2022)

Just yesterday i found this growing wild

This is passionflower.makes passionfruit.given it's location i can only guess some animal ate one somewhere and crapped it here i have no clue how i got a passionfruit growing wild.
Next is my peruvian daffodils

Another "wtf?!" plant that only blooms for one week a year.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 4, 2022)

This pic sums up the outdoor growing season is pretty much done for me for another year, last of my jalapeños can’t moan been a good year, spring will soon come round. Time for hibernation mode ….


----------



## Kushash (Dec 18, 2022)

Max!


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 31, 2022)

Lilacs looking nice today.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 1, 2023)

Dorian2 said:


> Lilacs looking nice today.
> 
> View attachment 5243650


Oh, like the way those are pruned. Do you do anything special to them?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 1, 2023)

raggyb said:


> Oh, like the way those are pruned. Do you do anything special to them?


Not really. Just cut off excess branches on a yearly basis and shape them a bit using a ladder. It can be a PITA.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Friday at 5:54 PM)

Hi,
This is my new plant! I bought it last week and transplanted it last Sunday. I watered the soil very well last Sunday. The flower is prickly and very heavy. Does anyone know what it is called or how to take care of it?
Have a nice weekend!
Thanks,
dAt


----------



## weedstoner420 (Friday at 6:21 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi,
> This is my new plant! I bought it last week and transplanted it last Sunday. I watered the soil very well last Sunday. The flower is prickly and very heavy. Does anyone know what it is called or how to take care of it?
> Have a nice weekend!View attachment 5245747
> Thanks,
> dAt


That's a cool one! Is it Aechmea fasciata (Urn plant)?

I just did a Google lens search of that image, looks pretty close at least...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Friday at 6:39 PM)

weedstoner420 said:


> That's a cool one! Is it Aechmea fasciata (Urn plant)?
> 
> I just did a Google lens search of that image, looks pretty close at least...


Thank you my friend! Your kindness is gracious. Appreciate it so much . Glad we met. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## weedstoner420 (Friday at 6:57 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you my friend! Your kindness is gracious. Appreciate it so much . Glad we met. Have a wonderful weekend!


You're so welcome! You too, and good luck with the plant


----------

